#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-14
<Burgundavia> nobody has really raised that idea yet
<ompaul> jenda, you have to ask elkbuntu,
<ompaul> it is hers and this is not the place to raise it ;-)
* jenda pingidy ding dongs elkbuntu 
<ompaul> then you have to sound out the other people
<jenda> elkbuntu = Melissa?
<jenda> That explains a lot
<jenda> sorry for ignorance 
* jenda is officially dead now.
<jenda> Good night all.
* jenda give one last hello to bimberi ;)
<johnlittle> nite
<bimberi> hi jenda, night jenda :)
<jenda> 
<Rinchen> nixternal: Rich, if you have time later, please email me info about joining the Fridge and weekly newsletter.  Thanks.
<nixternal> joining how?
<nixternal> the teams themself?
<nixternal> there is no uwn team really..it is a collaboration that usually occurs at the last minute on every saturday
<nixternal> the fridge, you would have to speak with mdke or whiprush in #ubuntu-fridge
<Rinchen> thx. re: uwn - last minute on this chan?
<nixternal> pretty much ya ;)
<nixternal> last night was at least
<nixternal> dinner time..bbiaf
<poningru> yarr
<johnlittle> yo
<johnlittle> anyone awake?
<poningru> yep
<poningru> wide
<poningru> so quick questions, are the forums 'official' now?
<johnlittle> no idea
<Burgundavia> poningru: yes, have been for almost 2 years
<Burgundavia> http://c6.org/toogle/index.php?phrase=ubuntu <-- random oddness
<johnlittle> yeah...odd
<poningru> Burgundavia: they have been???
<poningru> hmm weird
<bimberi> it seems to work from results on http://images.google.com/, although not always the first one - http://images.google.com/images?q=ubuntu&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images
<johnlittle> who does the coding on the fridge?
<johnlittle> er not coding..but drupal admin stuff
<Burgundavia> a bunch of us
<johnlittle> It makes a huge difference with search engine results if you use the plugin to assign aliases to post title and taxonomy terms
<johnlittle> alias plugin
<Burgundavia> post that idea of fridge-devel or grab somebody in #ubuntu-fridge
<johnlittle> will do
<Burgundavia> oh joy flying at 5am on Tuesday morning is going to be a pile of fun
<johnlittle> walk drive or swim
<Burgundavia> thankfully I will clear security in Victoria, rather than Vancouver
<Burgundavia> http://192.168.1.61/why-gnome-brochure.pdf
<Burgundavia> sorry, http://ubuntu-ca.org/why-gnome-brochure.pdf
<Burgundavia> whiprush: ^ (if you are still up)
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> just got online
<whiprush> looking
<Burgundavia> whiprush: two to a page, going to get some printed tomorrow
<Burgundavia> pdf is rendered oddly due to inkscape 0.43 oddness, not an issue in 0.44
<whiprush> that's sweet
<Burgundavia> see discussion in #gnome-hackers for some changes since that went up
<whiprush> ok
<Burgundavia> please suggest any wording changes
<Burgundavia> whiprush: oh, and another poster: http://ubuntu-ca.org/gnome-is-people2.svg or http://ubuntu-ca.org/gnome-is-people2.svg
<whiprush> hmm
<whiprush> those graphics look odd to me
<Burgundavia> neither is very good, tbh
<Burgundavia> the former (2) is from tango, the latter from ocal
<whiprush> you gave me the same url
<whiprush> for both
<Burgundavia> oh, knock the 2 off the second one
<whiprush> whoa
<whiprush> those guys look like bowling pins
<Madpilot> hi all
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: posters: http://ubuntu-ca.org/gnome-is-people2.svg or http://ubuntu-ca.org/gnome-is-people.svg
<Burgundavia> and http://ubuntu-ca.org/why-gnome-brochure.pdf
<Madpilot> Gnome people have no facial features?
<Burgundavia> whiprush: what should I with regards to a matress? we can probably get one from the hotel for ~$10
<Burgundavia> or I can bring one
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: no, they are not real people
<whiprush> Burgundavia: I dunno, was gonna figure that out tomorrow
<Burgundavia> ok
<Madpilot> ah, nobody real uses Gnome. good to know, but worrying ;)
<whiprush> I think either jim or adam might have gotten a double.
<Burgundavia> you are arriving tomorrow, no?
<whiprush> yeah, I leave here in about 8 hours
<whiprush> getting to the airport 3 hours early because of the insanity
<Burgundavia> you poor bastard
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, in the pdf, loose the comma after Wisconsin
<whiprush> I wonder what the security guy will say when they ask to fire up my laptop and they see the edgy splashscreen.
<Burgundavia> I fly at 5am, so it is going to be fun
<Burgundavia> will do
<Burgundavia> the test one?
<whiprush> yeah, the bootsplash
<Burgundavia> changed that to the Key Largo deployment
<Burgundavia> is it key largo or just largo, whiprush?
<whiprush> largo
<whiprush> no key
<poningru> waaah
<poningru> what largo?
<poningru> florida largo?
<poningru> whiprush: where are you?
<Burgundavia> indeed
<whiprush> michigan
<poningru> ...
* poningru is in tampa
<Burgundavia> largo, florida is a large gnome deployment
<Burgundavia> http://davelargo.blogspot.com/
<poningru> I... did not know
<Burgundavia> and now you do
<whiprush> It's one of the oldest deployments of gnome iirc.
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: any other feedback on those two pieces of material?
<Madpilot> non-silly feedback? Nope, they look good
* poningru decides to largo tommorow
<poningru> err drive to*
<Burgundavia> whiprush: did you get my pm about the my plan with gnome banners?
<whiprush> yeah
<Burgundavia> perfect
<whiprush> I need to sleep though. I'll mail you the # of the hotel room as soon as I check in
<Burgundavia> I will be bring all the files down with me, so we can always do another printing
<Burgundavia> cheers
<whiprush> see ya in a few days!
<Burgundavia> indeed
<johnlittle> I think v 5.0 of ubuntu video is almost ready
<Burgundavia> very cool
<johnlittle> If my move from dev to production works lol
<johnlittle> I give at 50-50 chance
<Burgundavia> heh
<johnlittle> at=it
<johnlittle> I really hope it works..sleep would be so awesome tonight
<johnlittle> It isn't perfect but it's a step in the right direction: http://www.ubuntuvideo.com
<johnlittle> Can't decide if I like the single video front page or if I should display more
<ormiret> johnlittle: nice!
<johnlittle> its a tad more ubuntish
<johnlittle> :)
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: ohh, shiny, my book!
<johnlittle> ;)
<johnlittle> You can mail me an autographed 1st edition or something ;p
<Burgundavia> you and half the ubuntu universe
<Burgundavia> sorry to say but you are quite far down on my list
* bimberi hopes the publisher remembers to  send his copy
<bimberi> johnlittle: ubuntuvideo is awesome!
<johnlittle> thx bimberi
<johnlittle> only bug right now is the search index..trying to kick that off
<johnlittle> ah just fixed it
<bimberi> johnlittle: what's the user login about?  it's prominent on the page, but there's nothing about creating an account (if that is even necessary)
<johnlittle> Yeah I'm probably going to disable that.
<johnlittle> It's just a convenience for me as im tweaking
<bimberi> johnlittle: ah :)
<bimberi> johnlittle: the idea, and particularly the way you've delivered it, is just so good :)
<johnlittle> Thanks
<johnlittle> props to nixternal for the template :)
<bimberi> :)
<Burgundavia> night all
<johnlittle> nite
<johnlittle> oops missed him
<johnlittle> You think $100 will get people to make some vids?
<Madpilot> it might :)
<Madpilot> keep us posted
<johnlittle> I hope so. I can't keep posting stallman speeches lol
<Madpilot> Very minor design point - the letterspacing in the 'video' part of the title is different - tighter - than in the Ubuntu text... might want to tweak that a tiny bit
<johnlittle> yeah i see what you mean
<johnlittle> I'm amazed its working at all..i think i set a record for a drupal rollout
<johnlittle> It has improved a bit since I last used it
* bimberi wonders if a threat to post stallman speeches would work better than $100 ;p
<johnlittle> lol probably
<johnlittle> ok login box is gone
<johnlittle> it looks kind of funky at 1600x1200 ..lots of whitespace but not so bad at smaller resolutions
<Madpilot> "Give me new videos, or I'll post video of RMS abusing his audience!" ;)
<johnlittle> I dont think you can see the new slogan - Ubuntu Video | Linux Videos for Human Beings
<johnlittle> need to find a way to get that on there
<jenda> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> hey bud, whats up?
<jenda> I'm just looking at the wikipage of the MT...
<jenda> and I noticed lloydino has added a ton of projects... and marked the current ones inactive.
<jenda> Was there any discussion about this?
<nixternal> i wasn't involved in any, and i seen some on the ML, but i can't answer that
<Madpilot> jenda, which page again?
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<nixternal> i know i was going to implement the template we chose, and i came across that, so i held off, and create /Marketing in the meantime to work on
<jenda> OK
<mdke> jenda: yes, it's more or less a correct summary of the position on the mailing list
<jenda> I will ask lloydino about it
<jenda> ah
<jenda> Really...
<mdke> as for the teampage, there is now a template that all teams are using, so that's the reason for the format of the page
<jenda> OK
<jenda> I don't mind the format
<mdke> the status seems to be quite accurate to me
<elkbuntu> hmm.. when was the makeover done?
<mdke> it seems to have been based on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2006-August/000902.html
<jenda> What I mind is 1) Ubuntu Magazine and SpreadUbuntu being marked inactive (SU I understand  - I've been away for three weeks), and also the fact that tiny things are now listed as projects. Personally, I kindof liked the idea of both the Mag and SU - possibly the counter and more being integrated into the fridge...
<jenda> (forgot the 2) there)
<mdke> jenda: you'll see from the mailing list that the vast majority of people object to the magazine as a marketing team project and prefer contribution to the fridge
<jenda> I've seen a bit...
<mdke> as for SU, it's marked as inactive with a question mark, presumably because nothing much has been done on it
<jenda> Understandably
<ormiret> the active projects are ones that are doing things now, SU is still on the drawing board
<jenda> I see many people interested in working on the magazine...
<jenda> ormiret: check
<mdke> if the magazine goes ahead, I think it will be as a private project, rather than supported by the marketing team
<mdke> but contribution of articles to the fridge is definitely an important part of what the team can do. Sadly so far not a single article has been contributed
<jenda> True
<elkbuntu> i thought we'd talked sara into running the mag as part of the fridge?
<jenda> The magazine should be careful about where it overlaps the fridge, and where it's original. The second step would be to expand the fridge to fulfill the purposes of both.
<ormiret> jenda: I think we reached agreement that expanding the fridge was a better plan
<mdke> also, unfortunately, no one has contributed anything to the newsletter or edgy announcements
<jenda> hmm
<mdke> and the newsletter is essentially where people wanting to contribute to the magazine should be focusing
<mdke> in fact, the bottom line is that people are talking too much, and not actually doing anything. That's why the list of projects is helpful, to try and focus people on getting something done
<johnlittle> Jenda have you checked Ubuntu Video tonight?
<jenda> The magazine, as has been stated and repeated, is intended for new users, whereas the UWN goes mainly for the established community (and does a prime job)
<jenda> johnlittle: not yet - just got up ;)
<johnlittle> Seems like you left an hour ago
<mdke> jenda: repeating that over and over is not going to actually make the magazine a valid project for this team
<jenda> johnlittle: went to bed a little late ;)
<mdke> as I say, there is broad agreement on that, as far as I can see
<jenda> Doesn't seem like that to me - but I don't work on the magazine, so I'd consider that their business.
<jenda> johnlittle: Wow, first look and looks great.
<johnlittle> Jenda: I finished a little ahead of schedule.
<mdke> sure, if it's a private initiative, then it's their business
<johnlittle> Doesn't seem to be much energy behind the magazine but I'm new here
<mdke> not that anyone actually has demonstrated that some work has been done
<jenda> I see no reason to oust it out of the MT, really
<poningru> jenda: !!
<jenda> johnlittle: you seriously intend to pay $100 to the winner? ;)
<jenda> poningru!
<johnlittle> jenda: yeah. one of the reasons i created it was to get people to make more videos.
<jenda> That's great.
<ormiret> jenda: it needlessly splits contributions to have the fridge and a magazine doing very similar things
<poningru> I thought the fridge was supposed to be the magazine
<poningru> a rolling magazine
<jenda> Could become
<poningru> yeah
<mdke> jenda: as I say, you're in the minority, as far as I can see
<jenda> ormiret: I agree - have been pointing it out to the mag people from the beginning.
<johnlittle> But if the mag people aren't actually going to produce anything what's the worry? ;)
<mdke> good, perhaps we are not so far apart after all
<jenda> mdke: since when have been people pushed out if they want to create something that benefits all?
<mdke> johnlittle: very true. Hence it being marked as "inactive"
<ormiret> jenda: excellent, I think we got sara to agree the other day
<jenda> marked inactive is fine by me, if it's true.
<mdke> jenda: when the project doesn't actually benefit people because is overlaps with existing projects, and is likely to be beyond the reach of the team to achiveve, then there is a time to say "ok, go for it, but not as a team project"
<mdke> this team can't simply say "everyone bring your ideas and we'll achieve them all"
<mdke> because so far the only things that have been achieved have been by two people, johnlittle and elkbuntu (sorry if I missed someone), and the team has done hardly anything
<mdke> so focus is vital if the team is going to get anywhere
<poningru> sorry but are you proposing dissolving -marketing?
<mdke> no, of course not
<ormiret> poningru: no, integrating the magazine project with the firdge
<poningru> oh...
<poningru> sorry
<mdke> the team just needs to knuckle down and do some work on projects that are achievable
<elkbuntu> i think he's trying to whip us into shape and stop the romantic ambitions of grandeur
<poningru> hehe
<mdke> :)
* mdke goes to work
<jenda> Thanks for the constructive criticism there. It helps a lot. You are right that the only two projects that have been finalised are those two, and both have been created privately as one-(wo)man-shows and then published as marketing initiatives.
* poningru has been trying to do that since beggining of summer
<poningru> granted having no internet makes acheiving that goal just a bit harder
<elkbuntu> poningru, you know in cartoons how people get lightbulbs above their head? that was how the counter started. i got an idea and ran with it hoping for the best.. then when it took off i realised it's potential and told the team.. who then wanted more out of it, so i created the survey project
<poningru> see these projects are really awesome
<poningru> but we really do need to do the non glamorous jobs
<elkbuntu> blogger buttons are the internet marketting tools of here and now
<poningru> oh yeah just look at firefox
<jenda> elkubuntu, do you think the counter could/should be a part of the fridge?
* poningru wonders if burgs airplane has intarweb
<elkbuntu> jenda, you know.. im not entirely sure
* ormiret thinks not: linking between them is good but they are doing different things
* poningru thinks not, but for different reason
<elkbuntu> i never, in all honesty, expected to have 1000 machines or users... now i have 10000+ machines registered
<poningru> the counter can take the place of the 'download counter' for spreadfx
<poningru> woah
<johnlittle> I think getting some serious DIY material together could be a good team project that really shows benefit..create stuff that can take on a life of it's own
<poningru> um I have to say then its a yes
<poningru> we should combine counter with fridge
<poningru> if we have more than 10000+ in such a small time
<jenda> It would be cool if the fridge was really a center of all the community websites - in this particular case, the counter could have a little box in the top right of the fridge... it would show the numbers... and would link to counter.ubuntu.com...
<elkbuntu> was there actually a meeting at all yesterday?
<poningru> right
<poningru> there was a meeting yesterday?
<jenda> which reminds me - elkbuntu, wouldn't that be a better place for the counter anyway? (or count.ubuntu.com)
<jenda> poningru: not that I know of...
<elkbuntu> jenda, im a bit worried about moving it to the canonical hosting at the moment... its not all that stable.. but if there could be the subdomain pointing to it, then by all means
<jenda> hmm... I though it was the docteam that gave that hosting...
<jenda> but the subdomain should be the URL, I think. It would make it look more official - more like THE Ubuntu Counter.
<elkbuntu> i wouldnt know... but the hosting for the ubuntu sites has been less than brilliant of late.. the past month there's been at least one downtime per week
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: if you're intrested in the ubuntu template style I'm using on ubuntuvideo I can make it available. just let me know.
<elkbuntu> jenda, that would be a subdomain redirect with cloaking or framing
<elkbuntu> afk
<poningru> elkbuntu: hehe true on the former point
<poningru> the downtime
<jenda> not good news - didn't know.
* jenda feels too tired to be able to do anything useful.
<poningru> software freedom day and wiki was down yesterday I know for sure
* jenda saw too
<poningru> but yeah we need marketing to do the boring stuff too
<poningru> the contacting the press, press releases etc.
<johnlittle> I get marketing types contacting me daily offering to send books, movies, and other press kits...maybe someone could start working the bloggers..send them email and offer to arrange a shipit shipment.
<poningru> johnlittle: wait to send you books movies etc. regarding what?
<poningru> ubuntu?
<johnlittle> FOr my other life :)
<johnlittle> Politics and stuff
<poningru> ah ic
* poningru googles for john little
<johnlittle> theres plenty to read :)
<johnlittle> but enough about me..we need to move some ubuntu cds
<johnlittle> tongiht!
<johnlittle> er tonight
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> that actually sounds like a good idea
<johnlittle> Our job will only be done when shuttleworth comes in here and tells us to hold off - that he can't keep up
<poningru> hehe I think our job will only be done when we can mark bug #1 FIXED
<johnlittle> yo
<jenda> poningru: check ;)
<jenda> Hello matthewrevell.
<poningru> yo
<poningru> what the
<poningru> woah anyone see the open source tv thing
<poningru> go-opensource.org
<jenda> poningru: huh?
<jenda> ah
<Madpilot> johnlittle, I think you should share your 'We've Come For Your Desktop' wallpaper with the mailing list :)
<johnlittle> ah just a sec
<Madpilot> if only because I'm fairly sure some humour-lacking subscribers will have fits ;)
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ss/umkt.png
<johnlittle> eyes by elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, are you thinking who i am thinking? ;)
<johnlittle> marketing disaster? :)
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, I wasn't going to mention names :)
<elkbuntu> mmhmm
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, i wasnt either
<Madpilot> but if people can't get the joke behind Bug #1... ;)
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> seriously though lets not pass that around...
<jenda> johnlittle: I mega-love that :-D
<johnlittle> we take no prisoners :)
<poningru> seriously guys valve is a bit of a prude when it comes to its copyrighted matierials
<poningru> lets not...
<Madpilot> poningru, pity, maybe I'll launch a long-term private project to redraw the image so we have a usable, similar image :)
<poningru> hehe
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, go buy some lego policemen... lego people always rock
<Madpilot> Lego is cool
<Madpilot> but not, I think, threatening enough for this case
<Madpilot> Hmm... why does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeamStatus still exist when we have a status display on our main team page now?
<poningru> we have a main team page?
<elkbuntu> that page was the humorless one's fault, Madpilot
<Madpilot> poningru, check the /topic of this channel ;)
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, OK - I'm going to nuke it, leave a link back to the main MT page
<elkbuntu> note the horrible second header and obnoxious <hr>
<elkbuntu> i think you'll find the four page links at the bottom may also be his fault
<elkbuntu> 3 of the 4, i mean
<Madpilot> I'm not interested in faults, just in keeping our area of the wiki semi-rational
<elkbuntu> ok then, s/fault/doing/
<johnlittle> we have to be rational? I'm leaving
<elkbuntu> lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:poningru] : hehe| UWN #9 is out | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<poningru> aaaah
<poningru> sorry
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:poningru] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #9 is out | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Madpilot> johnlittle, no, I only specified "semi-rational", so no worries ;)
* poningru apologizes to the channel
<elkbuntu> how the heck did you manage it anyway, poningru?
<johnlittle> oh im good then
<poningru> elkbuntu: wrong focus
<ormiret> Madpilot: half of us have to be rational, or we all have to be half rational?
<Madpilot> ormiret, whichever suits
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: Would you like your box on UV to say "Ubuntu Counter" or "Get Counted" (or something like that
<johnlittle> Be Counted..
<elkbuntu> whichever you think would appeal most
<johnlittle> Be Counted is kind of growing on me
<elkbuntu> by all means, go with it
<johnlittle> its more action oriented..may draw more clicks
<johnlittle> Done
<elkbuntu> :)
<johnlittle> crap..i thought i would get some sleep tonight
<Madpilot> sleep is overrated
<Madpilot> which TZ are you in, anyway?
<johnlittle> central
<johnlittle> us
<johnlittle> it's 3:46
<johnlittle> the coffee shop next door opens in an hour and twenty minutes tho :)
* johnlittle watches the clock
<Madpilot> there you go, just get thru Monday powered by coffee
<Madpilot> it's only Monday, right?
<johnlittle> I get  through every day powered by coffee
<johnlittle> yep
* poningru is on summer vacation so...
<poningru> it will be 5 here in about 4 minutes
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/could_you_use_a_hundred_bucks
<Madpilot> johnlittle, I like #5
<Madpilot> hope someone takes you up on that idea
<johnlittle> That could be interesting
<Madpilot> I would, if I knew someone with a video camera
<johnlittle> put a note on craigs list..need FOSS fan with videocamera for project :)
<Madpilot> heh. My grandparents used to be big camcorder fans, but they got over it :)
<johnlittle> even most cell phones can do it now
<Madpilot> badly, but yes
<Madpilot> except mine, it's an incredibly old fashioned cellphone, all it does it make calls ;)
<ormiret> Madpilot: all videos are bad once youtube gets them
<poningru> hehe
<Madpilot> ormiret, true
* poningru hates youtube
* johnlittle loves youtube - it spreads ubuntu
<poningru> its the format I hate
<poningru> non free
* ormiret would like youtube to have the download in original format that google video has
<johnlittle> yes non-free but look at the way its empowering the individual...thats pretty cool
<poningru> and yes /me does drink the koolaid rms prepares
<poningru> johnlittle: true, but it wont last
<poningru> too many copyright infringment for the big owners to sit around and do nothing
<poningru> even though it actually helps them...
<johnlittle> yeah thats a concern...the entertainment folks are so shortsighted
<ormiret> the copyright stuff on youtube will probably diappear, but the stuff people are making themselves will stick around - and some of it is very good
<poningru> see everytime through out history this has happend something revolutionary in distribution comes around people in control freak
<johnlittle> Ah yes..but they usually lose
<poningru> i.e radio, betamax and now the internet
<poningru> true
<poningru> they lost the last two times
<poningru> but this time they seem to be winning i.e drm
<poningru> and non free formats ;)
<ormiret> drm isn't winning - it doesn't stop piracy
<ormiret> all it does is annoy people who buy legal content
<poningru> but it stops normal people from enjoying music
<poningru> exactly
<johnlittle> drm is good..it's pissing people off who normally wouldnt pay attention. the last three ubuntu converts i had at work all mentioned drm
<poningru> but I am not talking about drm specificially talking about the laws that rule it
<poningru> DMCA
<Madpilot> I bought the newest Rolling Stones CD last year, it had some DRM crap on it so it wouldn't play in Ubuntu - but soundjuicer could rip it just fine... go figure
<poningru> Madpilot: hehe
<Madpilot> SJ couldn't play the CD, but it could rip it
<nixternal_> johnlittle: what happened to #6?
<poningru> hmm weird
<johnlittle> ?
<johnlittle> he lives
<nixternal_> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/could_you_use_a_hundred_bucks
<Madpilot> ah, it goes 1 2 3 4 5 7...
<johnlittle> ah fixed
<johnlittle> it's late :)
<johnlittle> thx
<Madpilot> I thought it was early ;)
<nixternal_> hehe
<nixternal_> ya, it is 4:11am here
<ormiret> that's why you should be using <ol> rather than putting the numbers in manually
<ormiret> the computer can usually count
<johnlittle> lol
<Madpilot> usually
<johnlittle> you guys think $100 will motivate anyone?
<poningru> sorry but whats the competition?
* poningru hasnt seen any of the vids
<johnlittle> best video submitted before sept 30 wins $100
<johnlittle> anything ubuntu related
<poningru> hehe
<ormiret> johnlittle: how is the winner going to be selected?
<johnlittle> Me ;)
* poningru thinks about just submitting his sfd documentation
<nixternal_> how is the UWN marketing?
<johnlittle> if there's enough entries I'll probably assemble them for feedback..but I write the check so...
<poningru> johnlittle: dude you are footing the hundred bucks?
<johnlittle> yeah
<nixternal_> UWN == News FOR the community, ABOUT the community.  We don't need to market to ourselves, I think we got the fact we all use Ubuntu and like it
<johnlittle> I'm on the fence
<johnlittle> :p
<nixternal_> i think that is where im heading
<johnlittle> I like it
<ormiret> UWN is also marketing for people outside the community - it shows we are actually doing things
<nixternal_> hmmm
<nixternal_> how many nixternal's are there
<poningru> true
<nixternal_> if you say so
<nixternal> and stay out!
<poningru> yeah I think uwn can make it seem to power users that we are organized a bit
<ormiret> loads of organisations have newsletters that are marketing - a list of good/interesting things they are doing
<nixternal> go into #ubuntu or #kubuntu and ask how many of them read the UWN...i think the most i ever got was 5
<poningru> and wont be the distro of the year
<nixternal> and i have been doing the the UWN now for a couple of months
* poningru takes up nixternal on his offer
<nixternal> so i take it the magazine is no longer a "project" as well
<johnlittle> I dunno. I've watched people toss that around all night but no idea where it stands
* poningru likes it
<poningru> it gives a weekly summary as it were
<ormiret> we haven't heard from sara for a couple of days, but I think she agreed expanding the fridge was the best plan
<nixternal> well, somebody took it either upons themselves to remove it, or there were some behind the scenes business going on
<nixternal> <sigh>
<ormiret> Andreas updated the list as he thought things were, if anyone disagrees they are free to change it
<ormiret> he did put a lot of ?'s in
<poningru> sara?
<nixternal> who died and made him boss?   i think removing a project that has had work/brainstorming in the past, that don't belong to you, shouldn't be removed w/o consent, but then again..
<matthewrevell> UWN as marketing: marketing doesn't end when we convert someone. Retention is just as important as recruitment.
<nixternal> thats what i was looking for ;)
<matthewrevell> We've got to make people glad they chose and continue to use Ubuntu
<matthewrevell> Obviously Ubuntu does that job
<nixternal> there has to be a point where marketing hands them over though, like to development, packaging, or documentation ;)
<Madpilot> nixternal, all the wiki edits are logged, you can go back thru the edits and figure out when something vanished, and get it back
<johnlittle> give me a cookie
<nixternal> i did Madpilot, and there was no reason
<nixternal> plus my email tells all
<matthewrevell> nixternal: Why do we need to hand people? It's not like we have lock-down on people :)
<nixternal> there is only so much line on my fishing reel ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> had to poke a little fun, the tension in here could be cut with a chainsaw
<matthewrevell> nixternal: You're starting to sound as vague as JB :)
<nixternal> joe boo
<johnlittle> maybe he is j...omg
<nixternal> never, he is a liberal from detroit
<johnlittle> lol
<nixternal> im a conservative from chicago
<matthewrevell> nixternal: I love the way you chaps wear your "conservative/liberal" thing on your sleeve :)
<nixternal> i tend to wear it on my knuckles with these kennedy lovers
<nixternal> clinton rather
<nixternal> gah, one eye is open, time to die
<nixternal> night
<matthewrevell> Anyway, did I miss anything over night?
<matthewrevell> nixternal: Night
* poningru is a GDI
<poningru> but a liberal
<poningru> frack /me has to go to bed
<matthewrevell> Shall we leave politics out of this channel, eh?
<poningru> dad just woke up
<poningru> night guys
<matthewrevell> night
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: I'm thinking of putting Ubuntu Video on the Fridger
<matthewrevell> Any objections?
<matthewrevell> or requests?
<johnlittle> No that would be great
<matthewrevell> cool
<johnlittle> Maybe mention the $100 bounty :) I really want to get new videos out there
<matthewrevell> will do
<johnlittle> Do you do admin stuff for the fridge?
<johnlittle> Some minor drupal changes would really improve the search engine results for the frisge
<johnlittle> It needs to have the pathauto module installed and set for clean urls--google hits will skyrocket with clean urls
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: I don't do any Drupal stuff, no :( We need someone with Drupal expertise.
<matthewrevell> Agree on the clean URLs.
<johnlittle> I can help sometime this week if needed
<johnlittle> It's a relatively minor change
<johnlittle> If you click around ubuntuvideo you'll see the clean urls
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: We need as much help as possible with Drupal stuff. There are a number of things we'd like to do, but can't because we lack the skills atm. Thanks for the offer.
<matthewrevell> The mailing list is private. Would you like to be added?
<johnlittle> sure
<johnlittle> Wow, I just checked alexa.com and the fridge gets a ton of traffic. clean urls would have a hge impact
<matthewrevell> mail fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com from the email addr you wanna use and mention you've spoken to me. I'll then reply to the list requesting that Daniel Robitaille add you.
<johnlittle> will do
<nixternal> now that is marketing!!!      http://chi.ubuntu-us.org/teamstuff/ucmark.jpg
<matthewrevell> wow, fridge.ubuntu.com is teh roxxor, clearly
<matthewrevell> in terms of traffic
<matthewrevell> nixternal: woh, run a filter on that :)
<KenSentMe> I've just read a small newsitem on a dutch tech website about a firm called 'System76'. They are handing out stickers with 'Powered by Ubuntu', like 'Powered by Intel'
<johnlittle> Man arrested in Chicago for asking strangers to taste the Ubuntu
* nixternal hides
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: got a quote for the article?
<johnlittle> Yeah..they make a nice ubuntu box
<johnlittle> um hm lemme think
<KenSentMe> The stickers that i got with my ubuntu cd's are not suited for cars. After one rainy day the sticker is gone
<matthewrevell> Hang on, YouTube uses Flash rights?
<matthewrevell> s/rights/right
<johnlittle> Yes youtube uses flash.
<matthewrevell> So, people complaining about the proprietary format are mistaken, surely.
<matthewrevell> The format is open, isn't it?
<johnlittle> People have a lot of complaints about flash now..even about the licensing issues. But I'm going where the videos and the viewers are until we have an alternative
<johnlittle> RSM will probably hunt me down and strangle me with his beard but..eg
<johnlittle> eh
<johnlittle> what is the taste of ubuntu anyway?
* johnlittle counts the minutes until the coffee shop opens
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: Okay, the story's in the moderation queue now. Just waiting for another Fridge editor to check and approve it.
<jenda> matthewrevell: I changed the /Shipping page - are you happier with it now?
<johnlittle> oh noes ...the bigtime
<matthewrevell> jenda: Erm.
<matthewrevell> jenda: I personally wouldn't refer to opposition within the team.
<matthewrevell> jenda: I think the issue was that people wanted discussion, me included, before this sort of thing happened, as it was a fairly big step.
<matthewrevell> As an aside, I'd like some stickers. How do I buy them?
<elkbuntu> the system76 ones?
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: No, Jenda's/
<ormiret> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Shipping
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Jenda got some case stickers printed and is selling them
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: to cover his costs
<elkbuntu> ... they look strikingly similar... http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<matthewrevell> jenda: Perhaps we should do a Fridge story.
<elkbuntu> i agree
<elkbuntu> jenda's are better anyway, imho
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Jenda's were around before the System76 thing became public, AFAIK. So, perhaps they copied Jenda :)
<johnlittle> drool: http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, i wasnt implying any wrongdoing on jenda's behalf, just musing
<matthewrevell> jenda: No, I realise :) I was just joking around.
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: That was meant for you
<matthewrevell> doh
<elkbuntu> how much are the stickers
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Not sure.
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Jenda did have the details on the page, but there was some discussion on the list as to whether we wanted to be selling stuff in the name of the team.
<matthewrevell> at least without a thorough discussion first
<matthewrevell> and a less chaotic team
<elkbuntu> speaking of displaying distro pride.. anyone know how the tshirt comp panned out?
<matthewrevell> not yet, no.
* elkbuntu hopes she won.. i want free tshirts :P
<matthewrevell> I believe Chris Kenyon is one in San Francisco for the Linux World Expo, so I dunno how contacable he is
<mindspin> elkbuntu do you have a link at hand meanwhile?
* johnlittle eyes elbuntus free shirts jealously
<elkbuntu> mindspin, you mean to the pic of my entry?
<mindspin> yup
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, i dont know if i won yet... just hoping
<elkbuntu> http://meldra.no-ip.info:8080/tshirtidea.png iirc
<mindspin> still refusing to show up...
<elkbuntu> you may not have 8080 open
<johnlittle> know what would be funny. if they told you that you won and sent you shirts with those for mini shirts printed on them
<elkbuntu> let me hop it over the my webserver which is on 80
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, i should hope chris has some brain cells active ;)
<elkbuntu> mindspin, http://meldra.no-ip.info/tshirtidea.png
<mindspin> it does something...
<elkbuntu> it is sort of a huge pic
<mindspin> elkbuntu: I have some comments on the questions at the "survey"site, I#m not sure how to post them, may I attach some "comments" fields?
<elkbuntu> mindspin, sure, under the discussion heading
<mindspin> ok
<elkbuntu> i didnt realise the .png was that effing huge...
<mindspin> I'll copy'n paste the questions section with comments there
<mindspin> maybe a subpage just for commenting and adding questions would be nice to follow those comments and change applies without messing up the structure of the site..
<elkbuntu> ok... png shrunked...
<elkbuntu> mindspin, sure
<mindspin> I'll have a try, if I fail with it I'll ping you
<johnlittle> anyone try a 6.0.6.1 install from scratch yet?
<elkbuntu> it includes the 26 kernel which alot of people have trouble with
<elkbuntu> anyway, afk
<matthewrevell> afk
<jenda> matthewrevell: I'm back - with the stickers.
<jenda> I'm catching up on what you wrote now
<jenda> fridge = great, but I only have 140 left, if all of the preorders were real...
<jenda> Once I'm done, I will probably be making another batch, due to the success...
<jenda> MenZa: ping? In the end, the price was almost exactly $100, sorry for the misconception - forgot the taxes.
<MenZa> jenda: can we talk later? I'm on my way out
<MenZa> Work
<jenda> matthewrevell: If you want to buy a few - just drop me a mail. I only have the No Caption type left, though.
* jenda likes them better than the Powered By anyway
<jenda> matthewrevell: changed the 'opposition' part.
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!
<jenda> hello digitalmouse
<KenSentMe> hello
<johnlittle> THE TRUTH!
<johnlittle> :)
<johnlittle> thx fridge guys
<digitalmouse> can we handle this 'TRUTH' ?
<jenda> Put it on film, publish on uv.com, win the bounty - handled.
<johnlittle> I hope somebody does that..before I run out of videos :)
<johnlittle> Theres 500 RSM speeches online..But that would be stallmanvideo.com
<poningru> morning guys
<poningru> so 3 hours of sleep
<johnlittle> http://byte.livenet.pl/?p=682
<johnlittle> 100 dolarw amerykaskich.
<johnlittle> I think in a lot of places that $100 is going to look pretty attractive
<jenda> johnlittle: indeed. It's about 40 hours of student's work here...
<jenda> And half a month's wage in Ukraine...
<johnlittle> Yep. If it works really well I may do it monthly. Maybe $50 instead of a hundred though.
<poningru> its $100 here
<poningru> ;)
<johnlittle> lol
<jenda> That would be mega-cool. I might even get into video-making :-D
<johnlittle> Hopefully somebody who needs it will make a really cool video.
<johnlittle> Then everybody wins
<jenda> yep
<johnlittle> The fridge is awesome..people are already blogging the story
<jenda>  < utter happinnes
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: Apart from the one above, do you have any links?
<matthewrevell> afk
<bimberi> "He told The Fridge what motivated him...."  ... and was promptly scolded for talking to kitchen appliances rather than his own family
<bimberi> ;p
<matthewrevell> bimberi: haha
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: With your Drupal knowledge, how easy would it be to add a comments facility to the Fridge?
<johnlittle> Probably not too difficult..it's managing them thats a chore. I don't think there's decent spam filtering for drupal. You're probably talking a few hundred spam comments a month
<johnlittle> with a blog that size
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: I can imagine it being worse than that.
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: Hmm, okay. Not to worry.
<johnlittle> It easily could be
<matthewrevell> thanks
<johnlittle> I noticed it's not registered with technorait.com It really should be. Lots of bloggers use that as a source
<johnlittle> er http://www.technorati.com
<johnlittle> Ubuntu Demon links to it a lot: http://www.technorati.com/search/fridge.ubuntu.com
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: That's all Ubuntu Demon does :)
<johnlittle> lol
<johnlittle> wb
<elkbuntu> my connection will probably be pretty crap for a while... we're churning to a new isp.. but dont know when etc
<johnlittle> I'm heading to work. Have a nice day ppl.
<elkbuntu> cya john
<poningru> cya john
<poningru> elkbuntu: isnt it night in aus?
<poningru> err nm
<elkbuntu> Mon Aug 14 22:22:12 EST 2006
<elkbuntu> poningru, --^
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mon Aug 14 21:52:37 CST 2006
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^^^ ;P
<elkbuntu> get with the times, Kamping_Kaiser :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, you youth of today, rushing ahead all the time ;)
<elkbuntu> ... im older than you!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know, i enjoyed the irony :)
<elkbuntu> im sure you did
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) *hugs elkbuntu *
<elkbuntu> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu Linux: the only thing that will take you offline is a power outage
* Kamping_Kaiser is 'inspired' after tripping over his un-attached ups again
<elkbuntu> heh
<poningru> ah gotch
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> bwhahahaha
<poningru> wait /me thought elkbuntu was in college
<poningru> how old are you?
<elkbuntu> me? 24
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats college?
<elkbuntu> done a year of uni and several years of tafe, which is like community college
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs elkbuntu , tafe sucks :/
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, it does indeed
<Kamping_Kaiser> *only* 1 year-3weeks to go
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, -2weeks, 1 day
<elkbuntu> but it got me a several statments of attainment, a cert 4 and a diploma
* Kamping_Kaiser is unconvinced its going to be worth it.
<elkbuntu> it will be. our class had to independently teach ourselves php to get through the course because the teacher couldnt explain asp.net properly enough, but in the end, we got the piece of paper, and that's all that matters
<KenSentMe> Hi guys. If i want te make an ubuntu video about telling people how you do some things in Ubuntu, how can i make video screen captures of ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, the linux component is centos from 3 years ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> using redhat 9 training materials
<Kamping_Kaiser> KenSentMe, have a look at vnc2somethingoranother. theres quite a few, but i cant recomend any
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, alot of places are still using crud like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, i found that out and my acceptance of learning win server 2k3 dropped about 50000km
<elkbuntu> heh
<bimberi> KenSentMe: http://ubuntuvideo.com/share_your_ubuntu_with_the_world
<KenSentMe> Kamping_Kaiser: bimberi: thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, we should talk in -au, that way md ke wont be on us to keep On Topic :)
<elkbuntu> heh :P we're discussing the types of people we're aiming at... ;)
<bimberi> 'evening huggers :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, true, but in a round about way :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey standoffer ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> how are you going bimberi ?
<bimberi> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, i have started working on the otehr studens... but i think tafe as an institution is too far gone :/
<elkbuntu> well, at least tafe in your area of the world uses linux officially and openly, rather than secretly
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, no, it just has not been enlightened
* Kamping_Kaiser carries in a debian flamewar to warm everyones heart to linux
<elkbuntu> ompaul, you have no idea of the stupidity of many of the educational institutions in australia
<ompaul> elkbuntu, watch this
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, ever hear of FSFLA ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> speaking of training materials - are there any good ones available for ubuntu, or is it 'read the help'?
<elkbuntu> watch what?
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, in the help
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, no
* Kamping_Kaiser will look in a minute
* ompaul goes to get the mans name
<ompaul> Federico Heinz - do conference or some such - have this man come and talk about software in education - software in the public interest
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> I'll find you links to him talking online
<ompaul> brilliant speaker - inspiring to be honest
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> LCA 2k6 education miniconf blew my mind  - some amazing stuff
<elkbuntu> educational institutes in new south wales are fearful of using linux because they worry that microsoft will stop giving them free stuff
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser,  http://ifso.ie/events/2006-04-29/
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, NSW and VIC have state government decrees 'thou shalt use MS', they dont have a choice
<ompaul> elkbuntu, what do they want that for
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, nsw has an open source department
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, yeh, i know.
<Kamping_Kaiser> they destribute info in .doc
<ompaul> elkbuntu, point at forfas
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, ask them why are they burdening you with a "microsoft tax in the future" they need to use ODF
* ompaul gets into rant mode
* Kamping_Kaiser takes ompaul 's rant break off
<Kamping_Kaiser> go !
* elkbuntu mutters
<elkbuntu> what have i done to my pdf plugin to make it crap itself when i use firefox? :(
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, na - you know the drill, just get the talks on that site and hand them to your "tutors"
* Kamping_Kaiser avoids rant mode by doing stuff at the same time
<ompaul> mindspin, for fun
<ompaul>   http://ifso.ie/events/2006-04-29/  and just a sec
<ompaul> http://www.forfas.ie/publications/show/pub238.html humour me and don't point to the irony in the web page where it shows a url link
<Kamping_Kaiser> ROFL
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, *cough*
<Kamping_Kaiser> *mutter, choke*
<elkbuntu> haha.. someone's trying to eat his words..
<Kamping_Kaiser> Recordings: video  (mirror), audio: ogg  (mirror)  mp3, audio Q&A: ogg  (mirror)  mp3. <= cool
<mindspin> 138.9 MB filesize .....
* Kamping_Kaiser would wget at work, but i messed up an ssh redirect, so it tries to forward to a non existant box :S
<poningru> Kamping_Kaiser: work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> poningru, one of the places i volunteer for - i'm sysadmin. since tehy dont work nights, wgetting can happen
<poningru> ah nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, when the ruddy sysadmin hasnt messed up the gateway config ;)
<poningru> night guys
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<elkbuntu> night poningru
<jenda> elkbuntu: beautiful tshirt design. Good luck.
<elkbuntu> jenda, it's been like 5-6 days since entries closed.. i wanna know already ;)
<matthewrevell> Guys, I'm up for membership in the meeting beginning in #ubuntu-meeting in 47 mins. If anyone's interested :)
<elkbuntu> bit late for me, ive really got to get my sleep pattern away from being nocturnal
<jenda> matthewrevell: I'm counting on it - I've had the alarm set for a long time :)
<elkbuntu> are they usually at this time?
<matthewrevell> jenda: Thanks :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: usually later ;)
<elkbuntu> gah
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: I think they have them at different times, but I believe more of the Community Council are in the UK than outside it.
<elkbuntu> it's going to make it stupidly difficult for me to get membership then, since they go for so long before membership comes up
<elkbuntu> i've only attended one.. and it was way late..err early by the time i got to bed
<digitalmouse> matthew: although I can't be there, you can quote me as saying 'he gets my vote!'  :-)
<elkbuntu> nighto all.. gl matthewrevell :)
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: night and thanks :)
<matthewrevell> what time is it ovr there?
<elkbuntu> Tue Aug 15 01:40:57 EST 2006
<matthewrevell> oh, not at nixternal levels then :)
<elkbuntu> i -could- wait for the meeting, but if i do that murphy's law will turn on me and make it be 4am before memberships get around to happening :P
<matthewrevell> yeah, more than likely.
<elkbuntu> anyway, cyas tomorrow
<matthewrevell> bye!
<mindspin> matthewrevell: you managed to attend ?
<jenda> mindspin: it's just startnig
<mindspin> I#m there
<matthewrevell> yes, for now.
<astopy> where might I be able to find a (preferable scalable) copy of the ubuntu logo?
<astopy> ah, never mind, I found it
<jenda> MenZa: good news - I have $17 on my paypal. Getting close to the $25 I owe you ;)
<MenZa> Great.
<MenZa> Though I still can't beat those $100 :\
<MenZa> I can do $130 on foil
<MenZa> er
<MenZa> $120
<jenda> MenZa: I'll think about it ;)
<jenda> I'll send you a sample.
<jenda> So that you can compare the quality.
<MenZa> Right
<MenZa> Have my address?
<jenda> MenZa: I will once the package from you comes ;)
<jenda> Or you can mail it to me.
<MenZa> Right :)
<MenZa> Nah, I'm just including it in the package.
<jenda> OK
<nixternal> [10:41]  <matthewrevell> oh, not at nixternal levels then :)
<nixternal> sorry ;)  hit the middle button ;)
<astopy> assuming I get permission for the logo, what would everyone think of a site like this http://moosoft.net/why.png  with articles highlighting the advantages of using ubuntu?
<lophyte> hey all
<KenSentMe> lophyte: hi
<MenZa> jenda: I'm going to Czech Republic sometime in September.
<MenZa> With school.
<davmor2> I'd love to be a case study.  I'm still relatively new to Linux/computing so my opinion on things may help give you some Ideas on how to help newbies/novices and give you more idea of how their opinions can be affected by good/bad stuff with Ubuntu.  Also I am running 64bit so I come across a lot of problems that aren't normally an issue.  This may also help as it is now getting harder to purchase a 32bit pc. It's
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-15
<jenda> MenZa!
<jenda> that's great
<elkbuntu> jenda, how did matthewrevell do at the meeting?
<jenda> Not enough CC members present :(
<elkbuntu> so they didnt do memberships at all?
<jenda> approved by mako, but that's it.
<elkbuntu> i guess it was good i didnt wait up and try myself then ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<poningru> yarr
<johnlittle> I still havent been to sleep
<johnlittle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMn72_unPWA
<lophyte> hey everyone
<poningru> lophyte: yarr
<elkbuntu> it's not pirate day yet, poningru
<poningru> elkbuntu: its pirate day everyday if you are a pirate
<poningru> ;)
* poningru is a pirate
<elkbuntu> #.^
<poningru> :D
* poningru hugs elkbuntu 
<poningru> gaah wtf
* poningru cant do unicode hex anymore
<poningru> brb
<lophyte> lol
* elkbuntu hugs poningru back
<poningru> no seriously I cant do hexcode...
<poningru> ctrl+shift isnt working
* poningru goes bug hunting
<poningru> can someone verify this
<poningru>  while holding down ctrl and shift, press b then press 5
<lophyte> ?
<lophyte> what?
<poningru> what do you get?
<lophyte> nothing o_o
<poningru> sorry just trying to track down a bug
<poningru> you on edgy?
<lophyte> ...er
<lophyte> wait
<lophyte> unicode?
<lophyte> 
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> are you on edgy?
<lophyte> no, dapper
<poningru> or dapper?
<lophyte>  <-- that's what I get
<poningru> yeah it seems like a bug in edgy
<poningru> cant do unicode anymore through ctrl+shift
<lophyte> bummer :(
<carthik> Hi folks, anyone know who pays for the Ubuntu billboards in the US?
<elkbuntu> i'd guess one of the LUGs
<Madpilot> there are LUGs with money? ;)
<elkbuntu> they might have got a grant from a rich person?
<nixternal> Canonical, for upcoming Ubuncon and what not
<elkbuntu> aha
<nixternal> notice they are all in the same area, preparing for the upcoming "Cons", Linuxcon and Ubucon...the new one is right by Google Headquarters
<nixternal> i just found out from and insider as a matter of fact ;)
<nixternal> not even 15 minutes ago
<elkbuntu> nice
<nixternal> haha carthik, from imbrandon at that
<nixternal> lol
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> good $time_of_day corey :)
<carthik> nixternal, imbrandon told you that? no kidding :)
<nixternal> ya, i just noticed you seen the same sign i did in the other channel
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia - you just going to stay up until you've got to catch that plane?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: yep
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> if the flight's at 0500, when do you have to be @ the terminal?
<carthik> 0400 if you don't use a face cream. 0200 if you do :)
<Madpilot> don't bother showing up if you want to take a bottle of water onto the plane :|
<Burgundavia> 0545, but the airport leaves downtown at 0410
<Burgundavia> airporter, rather
<Madpilot> getting a cab downtown, I assume? No busses at that unholy hour
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, you can take advantage of being up all night to dist-upgrade ubuntu.ca ;)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: not going to happen
<Burgundavia> I need to get my laptop working
<Burgundavia> tried aiglx and it failed last night
<Madpilot> that's what eyecandy gets you :)
<Burgundavia> no, likely a broken version of mesa
<Madpilot> you running Edgy on the laptop too?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> aiglx is not available in dapper
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: apparently I am no aiglx enabled
<Burgundavia> however, I have no idea what to do now
<Madpilot> enjoy the bling?
<Madpilot> ;)
<Burgundavia> there is no bling
<nixternal> hey Burgundavia, fwiw, i had aiglx running on dapper the other night...it was pretty cool, but i got sick of gnome really quick ;)
<Burgundavia> nixternal: I am using aiglx and metacity
<Burgundavia> how do I enable the bling?
<nixternal> i followed the forums and it worked right from the get go
<nixternal> at term type
<nixternal> compiz-start
<nixternal> that should start the bling
<Burgundavia> right, using metacity, not compiz
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> i couldn't tell ya then ;)
<nixternal> i thought compiz was the bling..then again, i really haven't read up on it...only seen the screencasts
<Burgundavia> right, but metacity has some bling around as well
* Burgundavia is sadly disappointed in the lack of bling
<Burgundavia> at least I got AIGLX running
<Burgundavia> I will play with compiz later
<nixternal> ya Burgundavia, compiz is pretty cool...i like some of the bling it offers, as it is actually functional..however, there is some bling i could do without
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> matthewrevell: http://ubuntu-ca.org/gnome-is-people2.svg or http://192.168.1.61/gnome-is-people.svg ?
<mdke> the latter looks like it's on your home network
<mdke> (as opposed to the internet)
<Burgundavia> mdke: oh, sorry, replace the 192 addy with ubuntu-ca.org
<Burgundavia> I cannot access my server from the url at home
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i prefer the second one you listed.. it's not as cliche a pic
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: the 4 people?
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> the other one is just too 'msn-like'
<elkbuntu> imho
<Burgundavia> I value all input
<jenda> damn... what was that
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: ooh, what's that for?
<Burgundavia> matthewrevell: GNOME booth at LWE
<Burgundavia> 11x17 poster
<Burgundavia> http://ubuntu-ca.org/why-gnome-brochure.pdf
<Burgundavia> ignore the issue with the fonts and the cutoff, those are easy to deal with
<Burgundavia> focus on teh words and the overall layout
<matthewrevell> matthewrevell: Cool. As elkbuntu said, I think the four people version works best.
<Burgundavia> glad you are good at talking to yourself there. Maybe that is why you make a good lugradio host ;)
<matthewrevell> I wish I had chance to look at the brochure, but I'm chock busy today :(
<matthewrevell> Sorry, just popped in to see what was going on.
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> matthewrevell: can you give it 10 secs? does it stand out?
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: looking now
<matthewrevell> bur
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: waiting for the pdf
<Burgundavia> my server might be slow
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: I know it's easy for me to look at this and point out the bits I think don't work...
<matthewrevell> so, sorry
<matthewrevell> :)
<matthewrevell> but it does feel a bit cluttered to me
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> something I was concerned about too
<matthewrevell> What's the LWE audience?
<matthewrevell> developers?
<Burgundavia> and users, business people mostly
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: I think, then, it focuses too much of features/technologies, rather than benefits. Again,e asy for me to say.
<matthewrevell> just a bit
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> something a lot of marketing fails at
<matthewrevell> I mean, I'd want to know why I should care that it's released every six months
<matthewrevell> To me, as a business user, that could be more of a liability
<Burgundavia> yep
<matthewrevell> I'd be happy to give more thorough comments by email.
<matthewrevell> If that'd be useful
<matthewrevell> BTW - I don't understand the "More thanjust a Calculator" line
<matthewrevell> Is there a brand of calculator called "Gnome" in the US and Canada?
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> ok, will dig around further
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: Who did the copy?
<matthewrevell> I mean, did you?
<Burgundavia> the text? some of me and some of davyd
<Burgundavia> adapted from an old brochure
<matthewrevell> Right.
<Burgundavia> ok, thanks for the feedback
<matthewrevell> noprobs.
<Burgundavia> I don't realistically if I am going to have time to fix it
<Burgundavia> we need to have *something* to hand out
<matthewrevell> I'd be interested in rewriting the copy.
<matthewrevell> When do you need it for?
<matthewrevell> (I'm not saying my version would be perfect, but it's another option).
<Burgundavia> yesterday?
<Burgundavia> by the end of the day, your time, would be smashing
<matthewrevell> Ah, today's pretty difficult, but I'd love to find time for it.
<matthewrevell> I'll try to get something over later./
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<jenda> rjian: ping?
<jenda> I don't like your username. Please confirm not being a bot...
<Burgundavia> jenda: he is indeed a non-bot
<jenda> OK, sorry.
<Burgundavia> no worries. He should still change it
<KenSentMe|afk> What's wrong with that name?
<Burgundavia> KenSentMe: he has bot as his name
<KenSentMe> Hi, btw
<Madpilot> KenSentMe, not his nick, but the first part of his actual username
<Madpilot> "bot@..."
<KenSentMe> Ah, i see now
<KenSentMe> Never look at that part when someone logs in
<KenSentMe> How do you set that username? Can i change it somewhere?
<Madpilot> I generally check that sort of thing, but then being an op in #ubuntu causes certain kinds of paranoia ;)
<Madpilot> KenSentMe, in XChat's setup, it's listed as "Username"
<KenSentMe> I use irssi
<KenSentMe> But i know where to look
<Burgundavia> matthewrevell: email received and response sent
<Burgundavia> matthewrevell: UWN is a newspaper and journalism is hard(TM)
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: erm, okay, that's fine, I just wanted to know where you guys found the info.
<Burgundavia> matthewrevell: brains, igor, ours brains!!!
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: I'm happy to do the legwork, but just wanted some pointers.
<Burgundavia> being a reporter is also a great way to "get out into the community" so to speak
<matthewrevell> cool
<jenda> Hey MenZa
<MenZa> hi
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!
<Burgundavia> off to catch my flight, cya all
<KenSentMe> I have a question about the Fridge rss-feed. Why do some posts show up three times in my rss reader Liferea?
<KenSentMe> Is the feed a buggy one and shouldn't we fix it?
<Madpilot> I've seen bugs like that with other feeds in my RSS reader (Opera's onboard one), so it's not just your RSS reader, whatever the bug is
<KenSentMe> Well, if it is buggy, then we should do something about it. It's a bit bad to have a buggy feed from an organisation that produces software
<mdke> you might want to raise it with the fridge team
<mdke> even better, offer to fix it, if you have some experience with drupal
<KenSentMe> mdke: sadly i don't. But maybe i can find the source of the problem
<mdke> you can get hold of the fridge team at fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<mdke> I have to say I can't see the problem on my feed reader (netvibes)
<digitalmouse> which feed exactly?  I can try with my reader to see if I get the same behaviour
<mdke> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/feed
<KenSentMe> I've installed a second feed reader, so now i only have to wait for a new double thread
<KenSentMe> I've found out that i get double posts when something is changed in the post, like spelling correction or something
<matthewrevell> KenSentMe: Isn't it just normal behaviour for an updated post to re-appear in a feed? You can, usually, configure your reader to ignore updated posts.
<jenda> MenZa: Great thing you're coming this way. You think school would let you drop off for a bit and have a beer or something ;)
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: i don't know for sure, but i thought that in my feed reader updated posts become unread again and aren't double posted
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: looking for examples now
<jenda> MenZa: you could even save for shipping and simply bring the stickers.
<MenZa> jenda: I'm 15, I doubt I'll be allowed to get a beer ;)
<MenZa> jenda: Whereabouts do you live?
<MenZa> Thursday, Sept. 28 I'll be in Prague.
<jenda> MenZa: Getting a beer in Prague is no problem from the age of 3 or 4, and I live in the center of Prague.
<jenda> 
<MenZa> Well, I doubt the school would allow me anyway ;)
<MenZa> Well we could perhaps meet in Prague and I could give you the stickers at some point then... maybe.
<jenda> (Of course, under the presumption that you want a beer - and in Prague, you are only expected to want a beer since about 10)
<MenZa> I don't know what the teachers'll say
<MenZa> hah
<MenZa> Yes, I like beer ;)
<jenda> Well, if they give you any time off - be sure to drop a line 
<MenZa> I will :)
<MenZa> My teacher said something about going to the opera at some point.
<MenZa> Live close to where that's located?
<mdke> matthewrevell: perhaps if we avoid "create new revision" it will solve the problem
<matthewrevell> mdke: I've unticked that, but the update still appears in the feed.
<matthewrevell> mdke: It also appears that a new forum topic is created each time a story re-appears in the feed
<mdke> yeah, saw that
<jenda> MenZa: yes
<jenda> quite close
<jenda> How long will the stay be?
<MenZa> Just one day in Prague.
<jenda> I see
<jenda> in that case, it ain't all that probable that they'll let you wander off. But we could just meet en passant somewhere.
<MenZa> Yes, probably :)
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: which version of drupal do you use for the fridge?
* jenda runs off... need a nap :)
<digitalmouse> drupal eevviill!  either that or I have stupid clients...  most clients can't seem to get their head around Drupal's node terminology... yet Joomla or MODx seem to be fairly 'idiot-proof' for people new to CMSs...  but otherwise drupal is nicely done.
<digitalmouse> *change 'yet' to 'but'
<KenSentMe> I've only used joomla, never tried drupal actually
* Kamping_Kaiser must be /really really/ bad, as i didnt like joomla ;)
<KenSentMe> Kamping_Kaiser: you're evil ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<digitalmouse> latest drupal and joomla are quite nice, in my opinion...  just my clients seems to figure out joomla faster for some reason
<digitalmouse> maybe the interface is easier to 'grok'
<matthewrevell> KenSentMe: Sorry, not sure on the version
<johnlittle> did my comments to the fridge list go through?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, someone on the -marketing list seems to have gotten confused about you using the ubuntu site template
<mdke> johnlittle: which comments?
<KenSentMe> mdke: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2006-August/000978.html
<mdke> KenSentMe: that isn't written by johnlittle
<johnlittle> mdke: sorry - the comments to the fridge developers list about clean urls
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: saw that
<KenSentMe> mdke: sorry, was confused by elkbuntu's post, sorry
<mdke> johnlittle: only the first one, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/fridge-devel/2006-August/000903.html
<mdke> nothing since my reply to that
<johnlittle> mdke: cant see that..login required
<mdke> johnlittle: you're subscribed, aren't you?
<johnlittle> mdke: ahh nm gmail burried your reply
<mdke> it's your subscription login
<johnlittle> mdke: got it..thanks
<mdke> johnlittle: any ideas about what is needed source-wise?
<johnlittle> mdke: I just replied to you
<johnlittle> mdke: It's minor..template urls may be hardcoded and need tweaking and there may be a minor .htaccess edit required
<johnlittle> mdke: not really coding - just edits
<mdke> johnlittle: ok, let's move to #ubuntu-fridge
<johnlittle> amazing how much european traffic im getting after the fridge plug..ubuntu must be doing well in europe
<mindspin> it does
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: I'm about to write up a story on the free Ubuntu stick offer.
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: I checked with them first, though, and thet seem happy enough.
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: Concerned it might overwhelm them.
<johnlittle> the system76 guys?
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: yup
<johnlittle> cool
<johnlittle> I'm getting contacted by some of the people behind the videos ive posted already.
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: positive?
<johnlittle> very..theyre offering to create more
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: superb!
<digitalmouse> johnlitte:  (regarding your 'amazed at the european traffic) yes indeed! I'm in north-western Germany, and I do what I can to promote ubuntu- I also point people regularly to the Fridge
<digitalmouse> johnlittle*
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Ah, that explains it :-D
<johnlittle> Digitalmouse: Great! I'm seeing lots of traffic from Germany
<digitalmouse> although I'm a little annoyed that my recent requests for more CDs have been rejected - but that's not the topic at hand (*goes back to sleep*)
<digitalmouse> I've probably dropped 30+ production CDs, and nearly as many self-burned copies to the unwashed MS masses... I'd say about 45% of them have left the 'dark side'
<digitalmouse> working on some kind of kubuntu/LTSP combo, and have dropped this idea to many locals, so it's possible that a large chunk of the Germany hits are people looking this stuff up to see what I was talking about :-p
* jenda just checked and found his order rejected too.
<mindspin> could we do anything that merketing-tem members can get "more" cd's ?
<mindspin> marketing -team
<matthewrevell> mindspin: I've never used ShipIt, but I imagine that they judge each case on the information they're given.
<matthewrevell> mindspin: If we were in a position where we had a coordinated campaign that required ShipIt CDs and we gave them enough notice, I'm sure we could come to an arrangement with Canonical.
<mindspin> you can not give that much info over their website
<johnlittle> http://planet.gnome.org/
<jenda> Yes, organised campaigns do get large amounts of CDs if needed.
<mdke> matthewrevell: yes, absolutely you can get significant numbers of cds
<mdke> especially through locoteam initiatives
<mindspin> While we will consider all requests, due to extremely high demand we may choose to send a smaller number of CDs, or refuse your request altogether.
<mindspin> Requesting a smaller number of CDs or a standard option will increase your chances of having the request approved. Remember, you can reuse the CDs!
<jenda> Gah, please don't paste.
<mindspin> that#s what is stated on shipit when you go for larger amounts of cd's
<matthewrevell> ShipIt is, AFAIK, unique. Freespire, for example, will be charging its community for similar CDs.
* jenda 's order was a standard request, but very shortly after another request I made, because I was ordering this package to a friend in a different country. They prolly didn't like the change of address.
<matthewrevell> As jenda and mdke say, if we have a coordinated campaign and can justify the need for larger numbers of CDs, they'll help us.
<mdke> of course
<mindspin> I have no problem with burning the cd#s by myself, its the  printed cardboard box which looks far ore professional ;-)
<jenda> yes
<digitalmouse> mindspin, my last 2 orders from shipit *were* standard orders (a default selection of i386, 64-bit, and PPC CDs) for ubuntu and Kubuntu.  and both rejected :-(
<mindspin> huh, so I was lucky, getting my "standard order" for kubuntu cd's
<matthewrevell> mindspin: That depends on how many previous orders digitalmouse had made recently.
<digitalmouse> previous order for kubuntu CDs were sent ok.. just my recent requests were bumped off
<digitalmouse> two sets of Breezy, one set of Dapper <-- these came ok, no trouble.   2 new requests for ubuntu and kubuntu standard orders:  rejected
<digitalmouse> (er.. last 2 sets were dapper)
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: There's a balance to be found, here. Of course, Canonical benefit from the distribution of ShipIt CDs. However, the CDs are a limited resource. If you've had a lot recently, or Germany has had loads, they may look to send to other people/countries the next time.
<mindspin> we gave away about 1000 at linuxtag in may
<mdke> yep, free CDs are not a right, but a privilege
<digitalmouse> true, and good point... guess I'll need to invest in a couple of stacks of CDs, and use my new portable DVD burner (Philips model) - it has a grayscale printer built into the burner.  I'll use that to create professional labels for now until Canonical catches up
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Wow, that sounds like a cool device.
<mdke> digitalmouse: your local team may be able to help
<mindspin> haha
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: i can confirm now that my feed reader just makes posts unread if they are changed and not makes a new post (except for the fridge)
<matthewrevell> KenSentMe: Arg :) Okay, thanks. It's been raised a few times now, but we need server access to fix it.
<digitalmouse> don't have the model here, but I'll pass it on...   it burn on a specially covered Phillips CDs/DVDs... sort like the old dotmatrix printers that 'burned' or 'etched' images onto paper without needing ink... it gives a nice grayscale label output directly on the surface of the media...
<digitalmouse> gotta run.. catch oyu folks later
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: do you already now how to fix it?
<digitalmouse> you*
<matthewrevell> KenSentMe: I don't, but we have a couple of offers of Drupal help.
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: cool
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, pong
<johnlittle> Have you been swamped with emails since the counter went live?
<elkbuntu> not really, ive had a few, mostly decent
<johnlittle> thats good
<elkbuntu> yours is a bit more controversial though
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: I think, possibly, Hubert is missing the point in his blog post.
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: He's not your target audience.
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: The people you are targeting, I imagine, aren't already running Ubuntu. They do use Flash, they are happy to use YouTube.
* matthewrevell feels a blog post coming on
<johnlittle> matthewrevell: exactly. I'm not going to worry about the zealots. I'm confident in my mission :)
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: I believe in free software. I also believe in pragmatism and taking our message to people.
<matthewrevell> We can't be aloof and expect them to come to us.
<johnlittle> same here
<ompaul> johnlittle,  zealots are people too  (cough cough cough)
<johnlittle> theres a place for us all ;)
<ompaul> johnlittle, here in lies the truth
<ompaul> anyone think the old marketing list is gone a little quiet?
* ompaul giggles
<ompaul> I should stop
* ompaul stops
<johnlittle> opaul: need a drama fix?
<ompaul> johnlittle, hahaha
<ompaul> a brilliant repost sire, I shall retire and laugh with the merryment
<johnlittle> the ML and this channel seem like two different groups entirely
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> methinks some of the mailing list should actually be invited into the channel
<johnlittle> scary thought
<johnlittle> we tend to get some work done in here..not much debate about what is love? and the inclusiveness of marketing blabber
<ompaul> johnlittle, no I think after they were told in a chorus two or three times "Nooo thanks" they might try to engage within the normal scope of irc
<johnlittle> maybe
<elkbuntu> ompaul, you noticed the 27hour lack of something also?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, yeap
<ompaul> sorry about the length of the next one I have reworked it twice -- it needs more
<ompaul> one of the assumptions that people make when they approach any FLOSS project (in particular for the first time) is that they assume that it would work better if X was in place, I think what I wanted to get across in my (this is the phrase I struggled to define for the last few weeks) "community map" is that there is no "leadership" in whatever their domain of expertise is, rather than seeing it as a disruptive technology and as such its in
<ompaul> terfaces are none obvious, to present them in a simple binary questionaire might be the easiest - do you want to find out more a) yes (send me anywhere) b) yes I have a technical problem c) yes I think this rocks and I can't see a way to participate can you show me one, is that a reasonable way of phrasing the question
* ompaul goes to write 500 words
<matthewrevell> ompaul: you need a blog :)
<ompaul> matthewrevell, maybe
<nixternal> blogs are bad
<nixternal> they are evil
<ompaul> nixternal, and why is this?
* matthewrevell bows out again.
<matthewrevell> :)
<nixternal> i don't know, but if and when i find out, i will make sure you are the first person i tell ;)
<ompaul> hehehe
<nixternal> ok, i know
<nixternal> i spent all day messing with mine trying to get it to look different than others, thats why
<ompaul> nixternal, no that is Tuesdays are evil
<nixternal> and 2, i have been so cheap, that i run other peoples domains and what not, but have never gotten my own...what kind of geek am i?
<nixternal> sounds like you got a case of the Mondays
<nixternal> ;)
<ompaul> nixternal, no I have the fridays 6pm and why am I still in work syndrome
<ompaul> nixternal, I don't let this stuff drop at all
<ompaul> right to the wordsmiths foundry
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/about_ubuntu_video
<johnlittle> Added an additional disclaimer since some people seemed fuzzy about the whole thing
<MitchM> very good work there johnlittle
<johnlittle> Thanks
<MitchM> Where do you have that hosted?
<johnlittle> hostingmatters
<MitchM> how much does that run?
<johnlittle> great company. I've used the for about 4 years
<MitchM> I'll have to look into that
<johnlittle> Um $11 a month now but I'll probably have to up it to a higher bandwidth account within a week
<MitchM> Getting good traffic?
<johnlittle> for a new site very good but I expect it to grow: http://www.sitemeter.com/?a=stats&s=s25ubuntuvideo&r=6
<MitchM> not bad at all
<MitchM> You partake at all in SpreadUbuntu?
<johnlittle> The fridge article is getting it noticed but I haven't been around long enough to seed the search engines much
<johnlittle> I'm not directly involved in that..my understanding is that it's kind of in flux..maybe being folded into the fridge
<johnlittle> I don't know for sure though
<MitchM> very cool
<MitchM> Trying to get a grasp myself of everything thats going on in the puzzle of ubuntu
<johnlittle> Good luck :)
<MitchM> hard to jump in somewhere when your just starting
* MitchM chuckles
<MitchM> well if you need any help with anything I do some web design stuff and I can host sites for free
<johnlittle> Read up on the team wiki and talk to people but don't be afraid to take initiative either.
<MitchM> read the wiki I have
<MitchM> idle here is what I came up with
<MitchM> =)
<johnlittle> Not a bad plan
<johnlittle> Most of the actul work seems to originate out of this channel as opposed to the mailing list
<MitchM> well thats good news for me I suppose
<MitchM> Looking for a gap to put my foot in
<johnlittle> Good idea to sign up at the launchpad and fill out your personal wiki as well so people can get to know you - you can post your ideas or service offerings there too
<MitchM> I am on the launchpad team
<MitchM> not exactly familiar with the system yet
<MitchM> but I have a profile and a pgp key listed
<johnlittle> Same here..it doesn't seem to play much of a role in day to day work for the team
<johnlittle> It
<johnlittle> It's more of a roster
<MitchM> ah gotcha...
<MitchM> Where would I post service offerings?
<MitchM> I.E. Free hosting for ubuntu related sties
<johnlittle> Look at some of the team members wikis (listed in their launchpad pages) or on the marketing team project list to get an idea of what kind of content is out there
<johnlittle> nixternals is good: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nixternal
<johnlittle> You can essentially format it however you like..within reason
<johnlittle> You get to yours via your launchpad bio..click on wiki then edit.
<MitchM> ah very nice.
<MitchM> your help is greatly appreciated =)
<MitchM> any areas you know of where I can "put my foot in the water"?
<MitchM> I know there have been many items on the mailing lists etc. etc.
<MitchM> but I don't exactly know where to start
<johnlittle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<johnlittle> the project section is best. You can also bring your own ideas to the table but they should be things that you can take the lead on and execute...getting community support will take some effort and coordination
<MitchM> and where would one submit ideas?
<MitchM> just in the mailing list?
<MitchM> *reads the projects page and finds answer*
<johnlittle> You can do that. I'm leaning towards a wiki-based proposal though. That's how I'd do it anyway.
<MitchM> ah very good =)
<johnlittle> FYI theres plenty of brainstorming but fewer people working.
<johnlittle> working is good
<MitchM> I like working,
<MitchM> Just need to again find out where my skills can come in handy
<johnlittle> Yep. Don't be afraid to think small either. Everybody wants to think big in marketing but sometimes thinking small, and actually doing something, gets you further along
<MitchM> hmm good advice
<MitchM> it seems that wiki leads to wiki that leads to wiki
<johnlittle> Yep you can get lost in wikis
<johnlittle> Oh, and youre always welcome to make videos for Ubuntu Video :)
<johnlittle> always gotta add that
<johnlittle> I don't even care if you post your companies url on your title screen or something..as long as the video is informative for the viewers
<MitchM> hmm ... that could work
<MitchM> any specific program you use for capturing video?
<johnlittle> I don't mess with videos at all..theres some links on the share page though
<MitchM> very cool; I will delve into that
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/share_your_ubuntu_with_the_world
<MitchM> very cool
<johnlittle> It doens't have to be a screencast though..you can put on a penguin suit and raid a mall or something
<johnlittle> ;)
<johnlittle> Disclaimer: john little didn't say that
<MenZa> not a bad idea, johnlittle.
<johnlittle> menza: i want tons of practical tutorials and stuff but I wouldn't mind some activism and even entertaining stuff as long as its related
<MenZa> if only I had a camera..
<johnlittle> Ah surely you can find one somehwere..they come with ahppy meals now
<johnlittle> cameras are everywhere
<johnlittle> happy meals
* MitchM chuckles -- Ubuntu + Johnny Knxoville = Good UbuntuVideo ?
<johnlittle> could be..that would be awesome
<MitchM> =)
<johnlittle> it's all about getting attention for Ubuntu so mixing in some flashy stuff wouldnt hurt
<johnlittle> people wont be seduced by open source panel discussions
<johnlittle> well most won't anyway
<MitchM> the ones that are.. well; we all know.
<johnlittle> yeah they're already here
<johnlittle> The dual monitor ut2004 video was perfect...people don't associate linux with gaming like that
<MitchM> yeah -- agreed.
<johnlittle> that guy is making more too..which is good
<MitchM> gaming is still a little behind on linux though
<MitchM> in my opinion
<johnlittle> yeah a little but its easier with wine than people think
<johnlittle> WoW runs great on my machine, better than on my windows 2k box..and thats what 5 million gamers?
<MitchM> oh really?
<MitchM> I gave up wine back in the day
<MitchM> when Starcraft gave me problems
<johnlittle> rean i run at 1600x1200, cranked up, flawlessly
<MitchM> hmm...
<johnlittle> same with quake4, ut200, enemy territory, medal of honer
<johnlittle> ut2004
<johnlittle> it is behind but again not the dealbreaker for most people that they assume it is
<johnlittle> my wow screenshots: http://www.blogsofwar.com/gallery/category/screenshots/
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: does medal of honor run well on your system
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: with me it's much slower then on windows
<johnlittle> you running the native linux version?
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: i tried, but it didn't run as smooth as the windows one.
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: and the main bummer is that the dmw anti cheat doesn't work on linux
<johnlittle> Hm i havent played any games in a while but I havent run into performance issues
<KenSentMe> So i can't use it, because all servers are cheat protected
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: well, quake4 and Enemy Territory run fine
<johnlittle> yeah ET is old..but fun :)
<KenSentMe> yeah, i play it every day. Instead of working :p
<johnlittle> I don't know much about the anti-cheat thing...I assume you googled it
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: they don't support linux, it just doesn't work and i think it won't work in the near future
<KenSentMe> They've got enough work to do to make a descent anti cheat client on windows
<MitchM> :-P
<johnlittle> You'd think that would be easy enough to port over..sadly it probably is
<KenSentMe> Well, gaming is still one of the main reasons that i don't throw away windows completely
<MitchM> same.
<MitchM> the only really
<johnlittle> It's going to be like that for a lot of people for a while.
<KenSentMe> johnlittle: i'm afraid so
<johnlittle> its a catch 22 - the gaming companies will only come around when theres a big enough market and there will only big a big enough makret when people can play their games
<MitchM> well my attempt at installing xvidcap has ended in failure ^.^
<johnlittle> I've never installed it. what happened?
<MitchM> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<MitchM> Xlib: No protocol specified
<MitchM> Error: Can't open display: :0
<KenSentMe> MitchM: it worked here too
<MitchM> it worked?
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45795&page=3
<johnlittle> might want to check a couple of posts in that thread about using it with dapper
<KenSentMe> MitchM: still does
<MitchM> there was a libpng.so.2 error I googled on and I sym linked it to the libpng.so.3
<MitchM> i.e. the missing libpng.so.2 symlinked to libpng.so.3
<MitchM> hmm good thread john. Looks like that will get it done when i have a minute here...
<johnlittle> It's ironic but I've never done video related stuff on linux
<johnlittle> I hope it gets a lot easier..it's an area that definitely need improving
<johnlittle> need
<johnlittle> er needs
<MitchM> =P
<johnlittle> interesting http://www.eefoof.com/
<johnlittle> that company pays video submitters based on hits
<johnlittle> so ubuntu video contributers could actually profit
<MitchM> hmm interesting
<matthewrevell> anyone else around earlier, when Burgundavia posted a link to his Gnome handout?
<johnlittle> nope
<poningru> matthewrevell: the pdfs?
<poningru> yeah I think I have the links hold on
<matthewrevell> poningru: Yehah
<poningru> http://ubuntu-ca.org/why-gnome-brochure.pdf
<matthewrevell> thanks!
<poningru> http://ubuntu-ca.org/gnome-is-people2.svg
<poningru> http://ubuntu-ca.org/gnome-is-people2.svg
<poningru> np
<johnlittle> oh i think i see a typo on that
<johnlittle> the pdf..recomilation..should that be recompilation
<johnlittle> in the stable section at the bottom
<poningru> true
<matthewrevell> Okay, the mailing list is a scary place.
<matthewrevell> It must be an intimidating place to new people.
<matthewrevell> Any suggestions for fixing the windbag-overload>
<mdke> continue asking people to give it a rest, and point newcomers towards the wiki?
<matthewrevell> I'm worried that people will think we're getting repetetive
<mdke> this team seems to attract craziness :/
<matthewrevell> Yup.
<johnlittle> yeah I would have bailed if I hadn't finished my project before joining :)
<johnlittle> Those who haven't found their way here must be really confused..quite possible scared
<johnlittle> possibly
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: I think the only way to fix that will be to get on and do stuff.
<johnlittle> meaning?
<johnlittle> matthewrevell: do stuff?
<matthewrevell> johnlittle: Basically, I've no intention of replying to the madder than a badger stuff, any more. The only way to get over it is to ignore it and actually do things, as you have.
<matthewrevell> Hopefully, if we starve the mad stuff, it'll die off.
<matthewrevell> We can then get on with doing the marketing work
<matthewrevell> :)
<johnlittle> agreed. I'd just ignore it..they'll either roll up their sleeves and do something or waddle off
<matthewrevell> right, must go
<matthewrevell> night all
<johnlittle> cya
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-16
<poningru> anyone know who I can bug on the irc for shipit?
<johnlittle> not I
<johnlittle> there should be a backchannel shipit
<johnlittle> check out this ubuntu box: http://mous.ath.cx/web/ventigrad/page/mous.php
<johnlittle> It says mandriva on the page but he wrote me to tell me hes switched to Ubuntu
<poningru> hmm
<johnlittle> thats the guy behind the dual monitor ut2004 video i posted
<poningru> there is not channel for shipit
<poningru> wait what do you mean backchannel?
<johnlittle> Not channel as in IRC but a way to make sure that active members of the community can get CDs
<lophyte> oi, is the wiki down?
<johnlittle> nope
<lophyte> oh, nevermind
<johnlittle> super fast on this side
<johnlittle> but give it 5 minutes :)
<lophyte> johnlittle: thanks for the link
<johnlittle> link?
<lophyte> your adopt a project link
<johnlittle> ah ok lol
<johnlittle> offensive or useful?
<lophyte> useful.. I just have a different image of what 'team' means
<johnlittle> It isn't quite what I expected either but the more I do the more I realize how it functions
<johnlittle> Many people expect hierarchy with team. This is a little different
<lophyte> well, not necessarily hierarchy
<johnlittle> structure
<lophyte> but at least some cohesion and collectiveness
<johnlittle> It's there but you have to have ninja-like powers to find it
<lophyte> this more or less works like a franchise
<johnlittle> pretty much
<lophyte> a bunch of people doing their own thing under a common name
<johnlittle> Yes and no. There's a  great deal of collaboration and people will pitch in and help in many areas..but yes it's good to take initiative and do your own thing
<johnlittle> if that makes sense
<johnlittle> Have you ever volunteered in a disaster relief effort? It's very much like that
<lophyte> nope
<johnlittle> Not the best example but that's what it reminds me of
<lophyte> I can't say I've ever been involved in anything that operate like this :P
<lophyte> operates, even
<johnlittle> It has it's strengths and weaknesses...but give it a chance. Look at all the great stuff it produces
<johnlittle> If you want more of the traditional team approach you might consider getting involved with a local team..or starting one
<lophyte> the ubuntu canada 'team' operates in much the same manner :P
<johnlittle> canada is a big place..what about your immediate area?
<lophyte> I don't know anyone that knows ubuntu.. I've been trying to get a few people from the ubuntu-ca mailing list to meet up in my city to do videos, as I've told you about before
<lophyte> but that fell through because nobody followed up
<mindspin> maybe they don#t want to appear in a video on internet ;-)
<lophyte> they're all interested in doing video/film, which is why I initiated it
<johnlittle> Maybe try assembling your own team - work with a local linux users group
<mindspin> or take the chance to work decentralised and over the internet ;-)
<johnlittle> You're on the bleeding edge so either route will probably require a bit of initiative
<lophyte> hrm.
<lophyte> I have initiative, its just a lack of ideas :P
<lophyte> and/or people
<johnlittle> I'm sure you can work up some ideas..finding like-minded people may be more difficult but it's certainly doable.
<lophyte> well, I'd like to do a viral marketing campaign
<lophyte> but
<lophyte> that requires people
<johnlittle> Can you develop web sites or blogs?
<lophyte> yeah
<poningru> guys do we have ubuntu tshirts yet?
<lophyte> yes, we do
<lophyte> well, ubuntu canada t-shirts :P
<johnlittle> lots of viral campaigns start with just one blog. I know I get paid to do them ;)
<mindspin> start writing a blog, get readers,  get publicity, start your viral marketing...
<poningru> :(
<lophyte> I was thinking more offline viral marketing
<mindspin> how should that work?
<lophyte> remember a few years ago when everywhere you went, you could find an AOL CD?
<lophyte> they were *everywhere*
<mindspin> and everybody hated aol for that
<mindspin> so be careful because the dog may bite
<lophyte> then how did they get so many customers and make so much money if everybody hated them?
<johnlittle> They're failing misreably
<lophyte> they are now
<lophyte> but not at the time
<lophyte> I think if you take the same approach but add a bit of moderation...
<mindspin> at that time, everybody with a stupid idea could get money from "investors"
<johnlittle> aol aside..what's your idea?
<lophyte> well, basically to put together a "ubuntu street team" who would hit the streets with t-shirts and CDs and promote to the general public
* mindspin activates sarcasm mode
<lophyte> even if it doesn't immediately convert people, it at least exposes people to the fact that there are alternatives to Windows
<mindspin> and singing hare krishna ...
* mindspin turns sarcasm mode off
<johnlittle> I would suggest a post to craiglist outlining your idea..maybe point people to a blog..or a wiki page here that provides details. There are plenty of people who would go for that..especially in Canada
<johnlittle> Are you in a major city?
<lophyte> yup
<lophyte> Toronto
<johnlittle> There's no shortage of people who would joint your street team in toronto..
<lophyte> perhaps I'll take your advice and post to craigslist and talk to people about starting a Ubuntu Toronto
<johnlittle> join
<mindspin> I#d guess there are some people from toronto at ubuntu channels here
<johnlittle> You could get tons of kids on your side just with the political/open source angle alone
<lophyte> perhaps I could talk to the guy who runs the Linux Caffe
<johnlittle> Not perhaps..for sure
<lophyte> they run Ubuntu there
<lophyte> I'll put up ads for the team there and see if he'd be willing to host
<johnlittle> A city like Toronto..that's like the holy land for street team organizers
<lophyte> yeah
<johnlittle> go forth and multiple
<johnlittle> multiply
<lophyte> this is perhaps what's "wrong" with the marketing team, for newcomers especially...
<lophyte> there's no immediate sense of direction when you join.. that's kinda what I was hoping to find.
<lophyte> that's, in my opinion, what a team does
<lophyte> but like we were talking about earlier.. its more of a franchise than a team
<johnlittle> If it was a staffed team that would be easier..but it's completley decentralized
<johnlittle> I'd suggest posting here: http://ontario.indymedia.ca/twiki/bin/view/Toronto/WebOrgInfo
<johnlittle> oops long url...ontario.indymedia.ca
<johnlittle> I'm not a fan of indymedia but its a hub for lots of activism
<lophyte> I'll post to craigslist, talk to David from the Linux Caffe, and go from there
<johnlittle> good luck
<lophyte> I gotta run for a bit
<lophyte> thanks for the chat and the advice
<johnlittle> cya
* johnlittle goes hunting for dinner and caffine
<johnlittle> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q
<poningru> queston guys
<poningru> would it be ok if I start sending out press releases to ap/major newspapers?
<johnlittle> Good question. Maybe start a wiki and draft sample letters/release that we could all give some feedback on and use ourselves. It would be another project we could direct new members to.
<johnlittle> releases
<johnlittle> poningru: ping
<poningru> johnlittle: pong
<poningru> hmm interesting idea
* poningru goes to make wiki
<johnlittle> cool send me a link when you got something
<poningru> actually the releases canonical puts out seem to be pretty well done
<johnlittle> yeah..they're probably ok to reuse
<johnlittle> what about some for local folks...an offer to drop in and do a demo for a tech columnist in the local paper..or radio shows..those kinds of letters
<poningru> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released
<poningru> hmm true
<johnlittle> You could use the canonical one for sure
<johnlittle> As long as you dont modify it in some odd way which I know you won't...like attributing all the quotes to Poningru :)
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> you know we need to talk to malcolm about ui faux pas for these press releases
<poningru> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/opera9
<poningru> screenshots have to be 'frosted' on the edges
<johnlittle> heh
<johnlittle> Does canonical have any office space or is it completely virtual?
<poningru> I think somewhere on Isle of Man
<poningru> a tiny island off the coast of ireland and britain
<johnlittle> but folks are mostly scattered around the globe arent they?
<poningru> yeah thats true
<poningru> most of the stuff is done virtually iirc
<johnlittle> wish more companies would do that
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> so /me is thinking about putting together press kits
<poningru> instead of just press releases
<poningru> it can include a shipit cd
<johnlittle> thats the way to do it..no sense in sending it without at least a cd
<poningru> yeah but what else should it include though?
<poningru> like a letter from the local lug or something informing of installfests ?
<poningru> or where to get support?
* poningru will just put those stuff in the wiki
<poningru> the wiki monster will take care of the rest ;)
<johnlittle> hmm it would be nice to give them a bunch of useful links in some way
<johnlittle> media is lazy..they love to have roundups done for them
* johnlittle deals with them all the time
<johnlittle> links to good reviews online, the community, cool sites..that would be good
<poningru> hmm true
<poningru> damn where is mathewrevell
<johnlittle> If all that was in one place and people could email an introduction and link to media types...that would be useful
<johnlittle> Doesnt he have this project on the list?
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PressTeam
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> dont know if I should add it to that
<poningru> johnlittle: where do you live?
<johnlittle> Houston
<johnlittle> Texas. USA
<poningru> see need to know how the press works in non US areas
* poningru sends press releases to the assignment editor usually
<johnlittle> Not much differently..I've dealt with them globally
<poningru> hmm
<johnlittle> They all work on deadlines. If you can feed them a partially complete story many will run with it
<johnlittle> A good press kit should do the work for them
<tonyyarusso> Do any of you have a standard/form press release that I could use as a baseline for writing some?
<johnlittle> we were just talking about making that part of the wiki
<johnlittle> the canonical one that pnngru posted is probably a good baseline
<poningru> yeah
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released
<tonyyarusso> Ah.  I had the same idea a while back, but never got around to starting it. :(
<poningru> except /me usually posts the contact on the top...
<poningru> but apart from that, that is basically what it should look like
<johnlittle> this would be a great project for you guys to fire up
<tonyyarusso> True, but the ones like that only help really if you already have some idea what it is.  I think I need a more spoon-feeding explanation of what the heck this is all about.
<johnlittle> spoon feeding is good
<johnlittle> work in an angle they can understand...like windows spyware problem. I've found that a lot of tech journalists aren't that technical
<tonyyarusso> It's true.  Sad, but true.
<poningru> hehe yeah
<tonyyarusso> I did write up a blurb for the Dapper release...I might be able to find it in my e-mails and offer it for further work.
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PressTeam/EPK
* poningru is gonna create this
<tonyyarusso> I don't know how good it is, but hey, it's something.
<tonyyarusso> EPK?
<johnlittle> I think the key to doing this is documenting it on the wiki so you can point new team members to it and they can jump right in
<poningru> Electronic Press Kit
<johnlittle> nice
<johnlittle> Almost every online publication lists the authors email now
<poningru> yeah I am gonna put it together like a howto for noobs
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Would my text be useful to you at all or are you good to go?
* poningru will most def appreciate your text
<poningru> link me
<johnlittle> anyone speak spanish?
<poningru> johnlittle: poco
* poningru had couple of years of spanish in hs
<johnlittle> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FFC2Kyfe2EE
<poningru> err on my lappy right now... cant watch it because of no flash
<johnlittle> ah np
<tonyyarusso> poningru: http://home.earthlink.net/~tonyyarusso/press_release6.06
<tonyyarusso> Also on my lappy, can't watch it because dialup :(
<poningru> nice
<poningru> thanks
<jenda> What am I doing on IRC at 4:20 in the morning?
<jenda> good morning, bimberi
<johnlittle> I've been asking myself that question a lot lately
<bimberi> 'afternoon jenda, johnlittle
<johnlittle> yo bimberi
<elkbuntu> jenda, i share your pain.. now.. go :P
<jenda> elkbuntu: I just came and you already want me to go? ;)
<jenda> You probably have a point.
<elkbuntu> oh.. you WOKE AT 4.20am
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> im usually not fully asleep by that time...
<jenda> elkbuntu: no...
<jenda> ... I came back from a party.
<jenda> And, what's more - I'm sober.
<johnlittle> I'm sorry
<elkbuntu> oh my.. you poor thing
<johnlittle> Take 4 shots of tequila and head straight to bed
<jenda> Hehe :)
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, shush.. the one good point is the lack of hangover tomorrow
<jenda> Actually, that was meant to be a good thing - but as you wish 
<jenda> Good night.
<elkbuntu> night jenda
<johnlittle> 4 shots of tequila when you wake...no hangover
<johnlittle> repeat
<johnlittle> nite
<rjian> Helo people
<johnlittle> yo
<poningru> gaah
<rjian> Hello johnlittle
* johnlittle is off hunting the elusive double cheeseburger
<poningru> double cheeseburger?
<poningru> yech
<tonyyarusso> How dare you?!
<tonyyarusso> Especially if it has bacon too...
<johnlittle> ping: nixternal
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, ubuntuvideo has so far given the counter 18354 hits
<johnlittle> wow
<johnlittle> It's off to a decent start
<johnlittle> Just got an email from Cory Doctorow
<johnlittle> hes making the switch from Mac to Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> who's that?
<poningru> johnlittle: uh...
<poningru> cory made the switch a while ago
<johnlittle> No. It took him months to get his Lenovo laptop
<johnlittle> Hes exporting his mac data now and getting ready to make the switch
<johnlittle> I guess that explains why we haven't seen any followup posts.
<poningru> http://www.boingboing.net/2006/06/29/mark_pilgrims_list_o.html
<poningru> oh
<poningru> did not know that
<johnlittle> I didn't either until the email arrived a minute ago :)
* poningru wonders why he didnt ask for help
<johnlittle> Not much you can do about a backordered lenovo
<johnlittle> I hope it goes well. It will be a very high profile failure or success
<nixternal> whats up johnlittle?
<johnlittle> bad link on fridge
<poningru> damn #ubuntu is getting some high traffic
<poningru> they need help badly
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PressTeam/EPK#preview
<poningru> and go
<Madpilot> nixternal, cool article on the NUN at linux.com
<nixternal> thanks!
<nixternal> oh wait, i didn't write it, i just participated ;)
<KenSentMe> Good morning
<jenda> Morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<mindspin> morning lads
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!
<poningru> llo
<poningru> anyone wanna work on this?
<poningru> /MarketingTeam/PressTeam/EPK
* poningru looks at jenda 
<mindspin> whats EPK?
<mindspin> Press Team is the place where I would feel best....
* jenda looks back at poningru 
<jenda> has there ever been anything I didn't want to work on?
<poningru> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/PressTeam/EPK
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PressTeam/EPK
<poningru> scratch that
<poningru> yeah what he said
<mindspin> ;-)
<poningru> my bad
<mindspin> poningru: I'll spend some time on it today....
<poningru> ooh thanks
<mdke> nice
<mindspin> we should add some words about identifying the key journalists and a small "how to reach them"
<poningru> oh doh
<poningru> yah I was gonna add which editor etc. to contact
<mindspin> say "always call them first on phone and ask them about....
<poningru> mdke: thanks :)
<poningru> mindspin: hmm /me wonders where to put that on there
<mindspin> at the start
<mindspin> as a kind of "preface"
<poningru> true
<mindspin> and we should add a subpage to give help about PR at all
<mindspin> I woulsd do some about this too, if wanted
<mindspin> but not before 3pm cet ;-)
<mindspin> got to work a bit...
<poningru> hehe its quarter till 5 in the morn here
<mindspin> 10:42 here
<mindspin> first I have to work over some articles here for work...
<poningru> gl
<matthewrevell> jenda: Got enough stickers left to be mentioned in a Fridge article?
<poningru> matthewrevell: !!!
<matthewrevell> poningru: ?
<poningru> matthewrevell: needed your help with the press kit howto
<matthewrevell> poningru: Cool. Can you post something to the mailing list?
<matthewrevell> poningru: I can't hover in irc much today :(
<poningru> oh true
<poningru> its cool
<poningru> mailing list would probably be best anyway
<matthewrevell> poningru: Plus, if you're doing stuff, it'll be great to get some balance on the mailing list between "mad ideas" and "stuff to do" :)
<poningru> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PressTeam/EPK
<poningru> btw
<matthewrevell> poningru: Cool. Nice one. Maybe involve some loco teams?
<matthewrevell> Anyway, sorry, I gotta shoot off, unless jenda is around.
<ompaul> what did off ever do on you matthewrevell ?
<mindspin> and jenda
<poningru> rofl
<mindspin> jenda beware
* jenda peeks in
* jenda runs
<jenda> matthewrevell: I'm not sure - it seems that the preordered ones won't all be shipped, but I need to wait a little longer on the folks who haven't answered yet...
<jenda> But I might make another batch if they _do_ answer.
<jenda> In fact, i think I will, if at least the price is covered.
* jenda runs off
* digitalmouse wonders what Jenda is running from
* MenZa prods jenda
<MenZa> Hullo.
<KenSentMe> Hmm, my shipit request is rejected
<KenSentMe> Are they running out of cd's ?
<matthewrevell> We had a similar discussion yesterday.
<matthewrevell> Have you had a lot of CDs recently?
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: that's why i posted it. I've had ten in pre-order
<KenSentMe> So that's probably too much
<mdke> if you've ordered more than one set, you should probably contact them to tell them why more are necessary
<KenSentMe> What's with the Ubuntu DVD on Amazon.com. Does it include most repo packages or both Gnome and KDE?
<KenSentMe> mdke: i think so. Maybe i will do that, but i don't think 'i ran out of cd's ' counts as a legitimate reason
<matthewrevell> KenSentMe: Depends what you were doing with the CDs.
<matthewrevell> :)
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: i want to make a movie like the one johnlittle posted ;)
<KenSentMe> THis one: http://youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q
<KenSentMe> Looking at this movie i understand why they are not to eager to ship lot's of cd's to one person
<matthewrevell> That YouTube video: what a child
<KenSentMe> really sad
<elkbuntu> i think we need to take some marketing advice from firefox people
<elkbuntu> anyone got a spare crop field?
<KenSentMe> i still have to mowe my grass
<matthewrevell> I was thinking more along the lines of shining the logo onto landmarks... Would have to think of the implications, tho
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, huge ass light to the sky, batman style
<KenSentMe> maybe the ubuntu-marketing team can hire an 'Ubuntuman' for this
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Hmmm :)
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Holy, erm, oh I dunno.
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> well, shining lights against the night sky doesnt really infringe laws afaik...
<KenSentMe> well, i wouldn't be surprised if it does in my country
<elkbuntu> it depends where and how you do it
<elkbuntu> from street level would cause probs, but from a skyscraper rooftop, it wouldnt, unless the landlord didnt like the idea
<KenSentMe> i'll try from my house then :p
<digitalmouse> I've been sticking ubuntu stickers where I can - latest place was on my recumbent trike, and already 3 people were asking 'where can I get Ubuntu?'  :-)
<digitalmouse> but now I'm out of stickers :-(
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: the ones i got are not wheater proof, where did you get yours? Jenda?
<digitalmouse> no- just the ones that came with my last order of ubuntu cds (no kubuntu stickers I noticed)
<digitalmouse> a month or so ago
<digitalmouse> the recumbent has a good surface for stickers, so it should hold up under the weather
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: well, i used the same stickers and they stick to my car, but the sticker itself just doesn't survive
<mindspin> digitalmouse: you can order them there:http://www.linuxshop.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=30&Itemid=32
<mindspin> although I would not
<KenSentMe> mindspin: why not?
<mindspin> for personal reasons  that should not be discussed here
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: I made have misread you but are you sticking Ubuntu stickers at random public places?
<matthewrevell> s/made/may
<digitalmouse> matthew: yes, but with permission of course
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: cool :)
<digitalmouse> except in the few cases where it is common to put up stickers on public billboards.  we also have a few 'poles' that people use to advertise concerts/parties/events... also good places to stick ubuntu stickers at eye-level
<digitalmouse> but I don't overdo-it.
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: I think so long as we avoid illegal stickering, then getting the logo and name in front of people is a good thing.
<digitalmouse> agreed
<digitalmouse> I've also considered putting up a little CD stand filled with the freebie ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs and place them in local computer/retail shops, but until the backlog clears and I can start receiving CDs again (or atleast no more rejections) then this idea will have to wait a while.
<MitchM> I would like to get some stickers; if for nothing more than personal advertisement; is there a store that ships to/in USA that anyone knows of?
<matthewrevell> You can get a free case sticker from System76
<matthewrevell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/502
<digitalmouse> interesting...
<digitalmouse> now all we need is a European distributor for those.
* digitalmouse leaves the office for home
<jenda> digitalmouse: you can get a free sticker from me... if you can send me a stamped envelope that will get it back to you. I'm not sure how you could stamp it so that the Czech post office would accept the payment.
<jenda> MitchM: still there?
<jenda> I ship to the US
<KenSentMe> jenda: how do your stickers look like?
<KenSentMe> jenda: hmm, bad english
<KenSentMe> jenda: s/how/what
<jenda> KenSentMe: have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Shipping
<KenSentMe> jenda: i don't see any images of the stickers there, should i?
<jenda> really?
<mindspin> wait a moment, they showed up here
<jenda> ah, they are external, and the server is a little slow.
<KenSentMe> jenda: i see, the wiki tries to load them, but it doesn't work. I don't see them
<KenSentMe> Now i do
<jenda> yep
<KenSentMe> jenda: how much do they cost?
<KenSentMe> And are they weather proof?
<jenda> KenSentMe: They are very sturdy - haven't tested outdoors.
<MitchM> i am sorry jenda
<MitchM> tech support through the roof this morning =)
<jenda> And it's $3 for 10 pcs
<jenda> $5 for 20...
<jenda> etc.
<jenda> $15 for 100 is the largest order I had so far.
<KenSentMe> jenda: i want 20, how can i order them?
<jenda> email me
<jenda> @ubuntu.com
<jenda> and if you send me your address, and pay through paypal - i'll be sending the first shipment very soon.
<KenSentMe> How does it cost to send them, or is that included?
<KenSentMe> How much i mean
<jenda> included
<KenSentMe> cool
<jenda> if you leave a tip to make sure the shipping is covered, it'll be appreciated - but the $5 should be enough for me to ship.
<jenda> MitchM: Are you interested too?
<KenSentMe> Do you have any idea how much it costs to ship them to the netherlands?
<KenSentMe> And what is your paypal account?
<jenda> same as email - jenda ubuntu com
<jenda> I prefer not making a difference in the prices, but it won't cost more than a buck.
<KenSentMe> Hmm, paypal only allows me to add money through my bank account and not with a credit card
<MitchM> Jenda: I am interested
<jenda> MenZa: you pung me earlier... what was it?
<MitchM> I didnt see any iamges in the wiki
<MitchM> do you have a photo of what the stickers look like?
<MenZa> just said hi, jenda :)
<jenda> MitchM, I will tonight :)
<jenda> Aha! Hi, MenZa ;)
<jenda> MitchM: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Stickers/Samolepka-NC.png
<MitchM> Perfect; I will take 50?
<MitchM> which will run how much?
<jenda> USA?
<KenSentMe> jenda: i've transfered some money to my paypal account. I'll e-mail you when i can pay.
<MitchM> correct
<jenda> $8 should do...
<jenda> KenSentMe: great - thx
<jenda> MitchM: but if you chip in $10 - I won't mind, and you might increase the probability of another batch coming :-D
<MitchM> jenda: then I will make it 15 =)
<jenda> Haha :)
<jenda> OK, that's even better, of course.
<MitchM> :)
<jenda> I don't keep the profit, BTW - I can't even withdraw the money from paypal.
<MitchM> if I can remember my paypal password....
<MitchM> oh the burdens of working with computer engineers
* MitchM cheers in victory
<MitchM> @ubuntu.com ?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> jenda@
<MitchM> and you are 15$ richer
<MitchM> well at least your project is =)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> my paypal account is.
<MitchM> =p
<jenda> gah
<jenda> it's not
<MitchM> so what design won the SpreadUbuntu contest?
<jenda> it's a credit card payment, and I need a premier account for that
<MitchM> lolz.
<jenda> could you send it through paypal directly?
<MitchM> can you cancel it?
<MitchM> i'll do a bank transfer
<jenda> And does that work with paypal...?
<MitchM> correct.
<jenda> I know eChecks do
<jenda> even with a regular account
<MitchM> eh direct bank transfer work fine
<MitchM> I siwtched to credit card so it would tansfer faster
<jenda> OK
<jenda> I'm canceling it
<MitchM> =) k
<MitchM> see how that goes
<jenda> Gotcha :)
<jenda> I'll use that address then
<MitchM> 1805 one should be correct
<MitchM> are these stickers reflective by chance?
<jenda> Nah, the paper is a bit shiny, but not reflective...
<MitchM> =P would have made a good helmet sticker
<MitchM> *shrugs*
<jenda> OK, envelope packed and ready to go :)
<MitchM> very impressive :-)
<jenda> ;)
<MitchM> its the extra 7$ for the expidited delivery
<jenda> I have tens of orders pending, but no money yet from them, so I'm not in a hurry :)
<jenda> (Nor do I have the addresses)
<MitchM> hehe... suckers.
<jenda> hehe.. stickers
<MitchM> lol. good call
<MitchM> just an announcement; and because I have no better place to declare it;
<nixternal> everyone knows those crop circles are done in photoshop right?
<MitchM> I offer free web hosting for all ubuntu related projects
<jenda> nixternal: the firefox one?
<jenda> MitchM: noted, very noted :)
<MitchM> =P
<MitchM> perks of working for an ISP
<jenda> MitchM: would that include a simple website offering sticker shipping?
<nixternal> ya jenda like the firefox one
<MitchM> oh that surely that.
<nixternal> search photoshop crop circles and it will teach you how to make one
<jenda> (which cannot be hosted on official ubuntu sites)
<MitchM> indeed it would
<MitchM> if you have the domain name bought just point DNS to one of my servers and i'll configure the rest
<jenda> OK, I'll work on it :)
<MitchM> the only ubuntu related name I own is devubuntu.com
<MitchM> so if you want a subdomain of that -- I can make it for free
<jenda> I don't have a domain, but if the profit is ... ha!
<jenda> Yes, that would be perfect
<MitchM> stickers.devubuntu.com ?
<jenda> I was thinking that one of the things the profit could be used for would be just that.
<jenda> MitchM: how about diy.devubuntu.com?
<MitchM> ah very good.
<MitchM> sounds good.
<MitchM> let me whip up an account for you real quick
<jenda> That way it won't need a change if it's more than just stickers.
<jenda> OK... I gotta run.
<MitchM> i will e-mail you your ftp stuff
<jenda> MitchM: considering the fact that I officially only have 40 stickers left (out of 1000), it's not a great hurry on the site. It'll be for the next batch.
<jenda> OK, thanks.
<MitchM> k
<jenda> WOW!!!
<MitchM> ?
<jenda> I just found out that I'm supposed to collect 1337 CZK for all the preordered NC stickers :-D
<jenda> I feel so 1337 now...
<MitchM> lol.
<jenda> 1 f331 50 1337 0
* jenda gotta go. Later, all.
<jenda> I'll go ship the six envelopes on my table tomorrow morning. the office is closed now.
<MitchM> ftp account is all setup for you e-mailing stuff now
<jenda> Thanks a million :)
<jenda> No, you don't have to make a website for me - I'll get something stitched together eventually.
<MitchM> affirmative
<MitchM> may want to throw in a place holder there
<MitchM> just to make sure everything works
<jenda> how about a pointer to wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Shipping for now?
<jenda> but it doesn't really matter, I think. No one knows it's there :)
<jenda> I really have to run now.
<jenda> And close the computer too...
<jenda> Thanks a billion, and talk to you later
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> there's like no one there...
<ompaul> he quit - you would never think he would give up
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy
<nixternal> there you go
<mdke> nixternal: nice page. you should remove "linux" though, it looks like the name is "ubuntu linux", "kubuntu linux" etc, when that is not the case
* mdke disappears
<KenSentMe> nixternal: when i open the logo's the text is bigger than the background. The last U is partly out of the box. Do i need a special font or something?
<KenSentMe> nixternal: like this: http://lab.vandenieuwenhof.nl/files/screenshot.png
<nixternal> KenSentMe: type this                     sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title msttcorefonts
<KenSentMe> nixternal: thanks. I think you should put that in the wiki too
<nixternal> i am doing that now
<nixternal> thanks for the pointer
<nixternal> alrighty, fixed ;)
<KenSentMe> nixternal: saw it, great
<nixternal> thx...i want to edit a post in the forums...i take it you can't no more..just have to do a reply i guess...
<mindspin> http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=202511
<mdke> nixternal: see my msg above?
<nixternal> ya mdke, i seen it, go ahead and create v2 ;)
<poningru> yarr
<MitchM> sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title msttcorefonts
<MitchM> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<MitchM> Which repositroy is that listed in?
<KenSentMe> !info msttcorefonts
<KenSentMe> hmm, doesn't work here
<MitchM> =) affirm
<MitchM> thank you
<MitchM> hehe.
<KenSentMe> Thought ubotu was here too, but guess not
<MitchM> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<MitchM> should that not include that package?
<MitchM> or do I add multiverse elsewhere?
<KenSentMe> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted multivers
<KenSentMe> like this
<MitchM> so take out backports?
<nixternal> there you go ;)
<nixternal> MitchM: yes, since there aren't any backports open yet
<MitchM> well you know what.
<MitchM> that almost makes sense :)
<MitchM> thanks KenSentMe
<MitchM> and nixternal
<MitchM> all i need is high-gloss sticky paper
<MitchM> anyway to apt-get that?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ya, staples
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> apt-get staples?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get officemax
<MitchM> haha
<MitchM> umm will sudo apt-get walmart work?
<nixternal> more like apt-get goto officemax
<MitchM> =P
<MitchM> if only I had one
<nixternal> that might install linspire while your not watching, be careful
* MitchM treads carefully
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> where are you at MitchM?
<MitchM> Sterling, Colorado
<MitchM> !info sterling, colorado
<MitchM> =)
<nixternal> you gotta have officemax, office depot, staples, compusa, best buy, around?
<MitchM> as i would expect; nothing on it
<MitchM> not any
<nixternal> in the sticks then ey ;)
<MitchM> Wal*Mart or Wal*Mart
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> not even target?
<MitchM> Wal*Mart or Wal*Mart
<MitchM> lol
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> and a liquor store im sure
<MitchM> how about 10?
<MitchM> lol
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> sounds like where i used to live in michigan
<MitchM> hey we just got a blockbuster... we are moving up in the world.
<MitchM> even though noone goes there because its too expensive
<MitchM> we at least have one...
<nixternal> just got aol 28.8 as well
<MitchM> I used to have 28.8 lol
<MitchM> lived in the town over
<MitchM> Pop. 50
<nixternal> ouch
<MitchM> sometimes 26.4
<MitchM> on bad days
<MitchM> now I work for the local ISP
<MitchM> 45Mbps =)
<nixternal> hahaha
<MitchM> almost pay enough in itself...
* MitchM worships the bandwith gods
<nixternal> isp, walmart, and liquor stores...sounds like a poorly written soap opera
<MitchM> lmao.
<MitchM> and a blockbuster...
<nixternal> or "Deliverence Part 2"
<MitchM> it is indeed a poorly written soap opera
<MitchM> lol.
<nixternal> is it even possible to market Ubuntu out there?
<MitchM> the perks of the ISP are about all that keep me here for the time being
<MitchM> oh it is.
<nixternal> nice
<MitchM> Cheap = Marketable
<nixternal> true
<MitchM> Cheap = Hicks not knowing the difference
<nixternal> hehe
<MitchM> when they cant figure out Outlook Express
<MitchM> you're already at square 1
<nixternal> lol
<MitchM> it'll be a whole community of Ubuntu
<MitchM> with a mixture of Kubuntu
<MitchM> =P
<MitchM> I travel down to Denver every other week or so too
<MitchM> so all is not lost
<nixternal> i am trying to do the opposite...all kubuntu with a mixture of xubuntu and edubuntu, and if there is room then some ubuntu
<MitchM> soudns good...
<MitchM> i havnt actually installed edubuntu on any machine yet
<MitchM> is it good?
<MitchM> < prefers Kubuntu
<nixternal> actually...i have given out more than 1000 ubuntu cd's, and like 100 kubuntu cds...i am waiting for more..but at a local install fest we did about 100 ubuntu installs, with a mixture of kubuntu here and there
<MitchM> very cool
<nixternal> i have a friend who is a music producer...so i get him to burn me a bunch of cds now, as shipit is having troubles trying to keep up
<nixternal> so i am doing real laser etched disks with the logo, name, version, system on silver cds..so they look cool..and only cost me a couple hundred dollars to produce
<nixternal> im not doing it..someone is doing it for me obviously
<nixternal> they don't want me to have a laser
<MitchM> =(\
<MitchM> I want a laser
<MitchM> I think we had a cheapo black laser scribe aroudn here somewhere
<MitchM> I could at least make silver CD's with black kubuntu symbol on it
<MitchM> do they make Photoshop for linux yet =) ?
<MitchM> "GIMP" blah blah blah
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/images/poweredby/PoweredByKubuntu/
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-17
<MitchM> very nice
<MitchM> I just "barrowed" a company UPS label for such purposes =)
<MitchM> got about 4 per side
<MitchM> stickered my "cubicle"
<jenda> nixternal: are those from the german site?
<nixternal> nope, i made those today
<jenda> ah
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy
<jenda> And... you did know that I already did quite a bit of work on stickers... right?
<jenda> :)
* jenda searches for URL
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Stickers/
<jenda> That's all the works in progress too.
<nixternal> i just replied to John's email...
<MitchM> jenda : with the stickers I ordered what color do i get?
<nixternal> nice work jenda
<jenda> MitchM: brown
<jenda> as on the wiki
<nixternal> jenda, i likey likey those stickers
<jenda> nixternal: should I add yours on there too?
<nixternal> i don't care ;)
<nixternal> add um, hack um, do whatever ;)
<jenda> Actually, I think I should write a report of my activity to the ML...
<jenda> hehe ;)
<MitchM> =)
<jenda> actually, it might be best to just commit them to bzr - we have some diy in there... damn I gotta make some order in that :(
<jenda> OK - I won't touch them now, but ASAP, I'll try to figure out the best way for us to store such data.
<nixternal> im talking to one of the Ubuntu Chicago guys at Ubucon right now..he is on his blackberry, chillin' with Corey Burger at the Gnome booth
* jenda inclines towards the simplicity of the ssh server.
<jenda> aww
<nixternal> i didn't know you could jabber with a blackberry
<jenda> nixternal: Aha - I see. Yours include Kubuntu and the rest...
<jenda> I wonder if I could sell those if I printed them.
<jenda> (Oh, and BTW, all those stickers aren't my design. I worked only on the case badges - Ville "Commodore" Sokk designed the rest)
<nixternal> i just whipped the ones on that page up in less then 5 minutes i think
<nixternal> the hardest part was the rounded rectangle ;)
<MitchM> you should include a batch with the url nixternal
<MitchM> that way people that dont know what it is can just go to the website
<nixternal> i can that
<nixternal> that is actually a great idea
* nixternal gets to work
<jenda> nixternal, I have a suggestion...
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Stickers/poweredbyubuntularge.svg
<jenda> That might be a good base for a "download Ubuntu at www.ubuntu.com" sticker...
<jenda> nixternal: and please see: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Stickers/download.svg
<johnlittle> The Houston Chronicle contacted me about Ubuntu Video today..they might be doing a story on it.
<jenda> wow )
<johnlittle> 7th biggest us paper..I might know something this week
<johnlittle> so how many different batches of stickers are you guys printing up?
<jenda> That is very cool.
<jenda> I'm printing three - wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Shipping
<lophyte> johnlittle: I've got a couple of people from Toronto meeting up next week to discuss videos :)
<lophyte> I'll have to keep you updated about what we're doing
<johnlittle> awesome
<johnlittle> start a wiki
<johnlittle> how'd you find them?
<lophyte> they're members of Ubuntu Canada
<johnlittle> very cool
<lophyte> I'm thinking I'll start a wiki subpage under the CanadianTeam page
<lophyte> like CanadianTeam/Toronto
<johnlittle> feel free to lay down a Rush track and drink beer on camera
<lophyte> haha
<johnlittle> I just talked my 14 year old niece into staring in some linux commercials..we might make some this weekend
<johnlittle> shes a goofball so that could be interesting
<lophyte> niice
<lophyte> I'll forward you an idea someone just tossed out on the ubuntu-ca mailing list
<johnlittle> k
<lophyte> sent
<johnlittle> very cool..you guys are going all out huh
<johnlittle> just do anything but an Xgl demo please ;)
<lophyte> haha
<johnlittle> 900 linux video on the web and 850 of them are Xgl demos
<lophyte> well, we'll see what happens next week
<johnlittle> cool..whatever you come up with will be cool
<johnlittle> it doesnt have to be uber professional
<nixternal> you can't get paid since you hang out here int he marketing channel..otherwise i will sue you all and own your stinkin' cameras ;)
<nixternal> typical new york snobbish attitude..you detect that at all?
<nixternal> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2261
<johnlittle> wha?
<nixternal> woohoo...kubuntu is gonna have the hardware info db built in now
<nixternal> we sure could use access to that
<nixternal> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<johnlittle> maybe you wont krash as much
<johnlittle> ;P
<johnlittle> lots of laptops
<johnlittle> amazing video: http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=6313613059572588466&hl=en
<MitchM> what program is that?
<johnlittle> Penmount touchscreen
<johnlittle> the guy is running gentoo but its so cool i may post it anyway
<johnlittle> what do you think?
<johnlittle> oh man he drops the F bomb right in the middle
<nixternal> ya typical gentoo ricer user
<nixternal> i wouldn't post it, plus you can easily do that with every other os there is
<johnlittle> make me an ubuntu version ;p
<johnlittle> i could post it with the headline "Typical Gentoo User" and watch the war start
<ompaul> be nice
<ompaul> :)
<johnlittle> But of course
<johnlittle> nothin but love ;)
<rjian> Hello people
<elkbuntu> rjian, where abouts are you located? .au?
<elkbuntu> rjian, ping?
<rjian> hello elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> rjian, where abouts are you located? .au?
<rjian> nope Philippines
<rjian> y elkbuntu?
<elkbuntu> rjian, just wondering. if you were from .au i was going to invite you into the loco team channel
<rjian> elkbuntu you mean u want me to join on ur team?
<poningru> http://www.osnews.com/img/15517/linuxworld2.jpg
<poningru> anyone recognize??
<bimberi_> Corey Burger and Jorge Castro
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, ping?
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: pong
<elkbuntu> how can i sort of shrink the resolution of a vid? i've made one with xvidcap of the akamaru kiba dock.. but it's sort of 1280x768 frames :|
<elkbuntu> it's an mpeg
<elkbuntu> i cant seem to see a way to record with smaller frames.. or im not understanding how...
* johnlittle has never done video stuff 
<johnlittle> crazy huh lol
<johnlittle> let me look at something
<ormiret> elkbuntu: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-rescale.html
<elkbuntu> thanks ormiret
<johnlittle> what he said
<johnlittle> G'Night marketing gurus
<poningru> :)
<poningru> night dude
<MitchM_> night gang
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, pong? thought you went to bed
<johnlittle> checking my mail one last time and saw your post..awesome. its up on the site. thanks
<elkbuntu> nice
<elkbuntu> ah.. one thing.. it's not my dock
<johnlittle> You didn't record the demo?
<elkbuntu> as in, i didnt make it
<elkbuntu> i did
<johnlittle> close enough..that's what I meant
<elkbuntu> but.. say it's my dock might get people annoyed
<johnlittle> hmm
<Madpilot> nixternal, nice Powered By... graphics, btw
<johnlittle> there
<johnlittle> worked your name into the body
<elkbuntu> ok ;)
<johnlittle> ok thanks again..nite
<elkbuntu> nite john
<nixternal>  thx Madpilot
<Madpilot> nixternal, I'm actually working on a more colourful version of your Ubuntu one right now :)
<nixternal> sweet!
<nixternal> im a newbie when it comes to graphics..so of course mine are very basic
<Madpilot> nixternal, they work, only problem is they use MS fonts :(
<nixternal> i used arial i know..but the other fonts in linux i really don't like
<nixternal> samanta or whatever is kind of cool, but renders poorly at small sizes
<Madpilot> nixternal, http://www.warbard.ca/temp/PbU-colour.png
<nixternal> thats purty ;)
<nixternal> inkscape is a weakness for me..i can't do the funky stuff yet
<Madpilot> thanks
<Madpilot> great Inkscape textbook, online: http://tavmjong.free.fr/INKSCAPE/
<Madpilot> that dark red/maroon colour at the bottom of the PbU might be too dark, but it's such a nice colour...
<poningru> yarr
<Madpilot> nixternal, one minor tweak to the coloured version: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/poweredbyubuntu-coloured.png
<Madpilot> SVG here: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/poweredbyubuntu-coloured.svg
<Madpilot> I'll create a space for them on the PoweredBy page in a bit
<nixternal> what was the tweak
<Madpilot> grey drop shadow under the logo
<jenda> Madpilot: i don't think the two colors will look good on paper.
<Madpilot> jenda, the dark red, you mean? I'm afraid of that myself
<rjian> hello people
<mdke> Madpilot: if you are tweaking, how about removing the "linux"?
<nixternal> keep the linux, thats what Ubuntu is
<elkbuntu> or changing it to GNU/linux
<nixternal> arg, that stinkin' GNU always shovin' its nose in ;)
<Madpilot> RMS/Linux ;)
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> arg, rms is over with
<nixternal> Thank you for taking part in the Microsoft Future Assured Quiz.
<nixternal> Your copy of Windows Vista Beta 2 CD will be dispatched shortly
<mdke> just because people are still making the mistake that the OS is called "Ubuntu Linux" and we should avoid encouraging that
<jenda> Madpilot: I mean the color break... I'd go with a single color
<nixternal> haha
<elkbuntu> jenda, how much do your stickers cost?
<jenda> Madpilot, nixternal, the name is Ubuntu - not Ubnutu Linux...
<jenda> elkbuntu: $3 for 10, $5 for 20, $10 for 50
<nixternal> well "linux for human beings" wouldn't fit
<jenda> err... make thta $8 for 40 - I don't have 50 left anymore :-D
<mdke> yeah, nothing is better
<Madpilot> nixternal, it would, but not readably :)
<nixternal> and like i said...you are free to change it
<elkbuntu> which currency?
<nixternal> im not changing it
<mdke> nixternal: what's the reason, you just don't have time, or you actively want to promote the name "Ubuntu linux"?
<elkbuntu> and im willing to wait for the next batch
<nixternal> i created revision 1, release it to the world..the great thing about open source is people can do what ever they want with..im promoting open source, go ahead and hack away ;)
<mdke> I don't know how to change that, and Madpilot seems to be playing with it now, so I thought I'd mention it
<nixternal> that, and im about to goto bed ;)
<elkbuntu> nixternal, personlly, "Ubuntu Linux - Linux for Human Beings" is like saying "Automatic Teller Machine Machine" (for ATM Machine)
<nixternal> i will change it eventually ;)
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/poweredbyubuntu-coloured2.png
<nixternal> i was going to do it earlier, but got sidetracked
<mdke> nice
<nixternal> well see, if im sitting n the cafe, which i normall do, and people see "Powered by Ubuntu Linux" then they don't ask me what Ubuntu is, and i stay peaceful ;)
<nixternal> looks good Madpilot ;)
<Madpilot> thnx
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, a. like the shadow, b. move "ubuntu" down a wee bit
<Madpilot> use the source, elkbuntu ;) http://www.warbard.ca/temp/poweredbyubuntu-coloured2.svg
<Madpilot> what's 'a wee bit'? into the middle of the box it's in?
<elkbuntu> meh, i was just suggesting, it looks odd being non-centered without the 'linux' bit at the bottom to balance it
<Madpilot> true
<nixternal> our wiki is garbage
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy
<nixternal> mdke: updated!!!
<nixternal> ;)
<mdke> I knew if i nagged enough...
<mdke> thanks
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i forgot just how simple it was to just remove the linux anyways
<Madpilot> nixternal, isn't SVG cool? :)
<nixternal> that is a great thing w/o a doubt
<nixternal> i just wish i was better with it
<elkbuntu> practice practice practice ;)
<Madpilot> open Inkscape for half an hour every day and just mess around
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu-distorted1.png
<nixternal> looks like a donut that sat out in the sun for to long
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> got sat on by a cop, perhaps ;)
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/C152-photo2.png - photo converted into SVG, effects added in Inkscape
<jenda> Madpilot, nixternal, do you think I could ask you to upload your results to doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing?
<jenda> I PM'd you both the password.
<jenda> The password is to be given freely to all MT members who need it
<nixternal> i was gonna say...i am not that cool :)   but i guess i am ;)
<Madpilot> jenda, the wiki can store files just fine - why spread things out further?
<jenda> And... there's a DIY diractory - Please make an appropriately named subdir for your work :)
<jenda> Madpilot: it would be a pain to store all the stuff in the DIY on the wiki.
<jenda> A lot of work, that is.
<nixternal> put it under stickers jenda?
<jenda> nixternal, yes, but please make it a Batch 2 directory
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> are we talking svn commit here?
<jenda> since I will be picking for those for the second batch...
<jenda> nixternal, nope. We have a bzr branch, but it seems to be of no use - it's not accessible through browser.
<nixternal> ahhh ha
<nixternal> gotcha
<jenda> Madpilot: or is there a simpler way?
<Madpilot> jenda, for file storage? Not really, AFAIK
<jenda> Now the wiki should link to the material, I agree.
<jenda> So - please don't hesitate to link to that directory whereever appropriate.
<nixternal> im definitely lost
<jenda> hm?
<nixternal> use the bzr branch on launchpad to upload to?
<jenda> no! ;)
<nixternal> how else am i to upload to doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing?
<jenda> ssh
<jenda> phone
<nixternal> gotcha
<jenda> In your ubuntu, you can just click connect to server, ...
<jenda> ahh...
<jenda> I forgot: username - marketing :-)
<jenda> nixternal, the directory that will show on that URL is /home/marketing/public_html
<nixternal> i am in the process of upin' now ;)
<jenda> OK ;)
<jenda> Madpilot: In fact, I was tending towards putting the showcase material on the wiki - whatever you want people to see, and have the bulk of the source files and discarded stuff on doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing (for example, .svg files for .pngs shown on the wiki).
<jenda> It would seem overkill to put all of those things on the wiki.
<nixternal> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch_2_Stickers/
<jenda> perfect
<Madpilot> OK, it's been ages since I've set up an SSH connection on Nautilus... why can't I connect?
<Madpilot> Connection Type: SSH; Server: doc.ubuntu.com; User Name: marketing
<nixternal> ssh marketing@doc.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> from the cmd line
<mindspin> hehe
<nixternal> im so used to CLI, sorry ;)
<nixternal> my first 6 years in Linux were CLI, as the DE's were garbage then
<mindspin> in konqueror its fish//remote-adress
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> good ol' fish
<nixternal> i rarely use konqi, except to look at images
<mindspin> but nautilus, no idea
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> thats hwo
<nixternal> ;)
<mindspin> I recently started to use konqui, its not bad at all
<mindspin> for scping
<nixternal> i have been messing with the kio structure and what not a little bit helping out the kde devs with some testing..thats about it
<nixternal> i tried it for web browsing, and i cussed more than ever i think
<Madpilot> You all inflict either the command line or KDE on yourselves? Am I the only Gnome user here?
<mindspin> hehe
<mindspin> ask in #ubuntu ;-)
<mindspin> I would use console
<nixternal> lol
<Madpilot> I could, but I'd like to get it set up in Nautilus - so convenient
<mindspin> convinient, thats why I use konqui sometimes for that
<nixternal> 3am and i start a freakin' vmware install
<nixternal> like i need another linux distro running in vmware
<jenda> Madpilot: Gnome here
<jenda> but I can't see what's wrong there..
<Madpilot> jenda, good to know there's at least one other sane person present :)
<jenda> hehe :)
<mindspin> I spent three hours last nite for a remote upgrade from hoary to breezy to dapper and it failed at last because the disk was full :-(
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, no, i use gnome :P
<Madpilot> jenda, I'm probably doing something stupid WRT SSH setup... don't do it often enough
* digitalmouse re-reads the last 12 hours of logs
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, pebkac :)
<mindspin> Madpilot: ssh is installed?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> Madpilot: hmm... when you click Connect to Server, don't forget to select SSH, since FTP is default...
<Madpilot> mindspin, it's an outgoing SSH connection, I know they work, I just can't remember how to get Naut to cooperate :)
<Madpilot> jenda, done that
<jenda> hm
<elkbuntu> jenda, ...schwaaaa? ssh.. click.. wtf?
<jenda> works OK here
<jenda> elkbuntu: sorry :)
<elkbuntu> scp ftw
<jenda> Madpilot: try setting /home/marketing/ as the directory... maybe we don't have permissions elsewhere..
<jenda> elkbuntu: could you send me an email with your order? I'll put you in the queue if folks don't ask for what they've ordered...
<jenda> Damn, I think I'll order the next batch straight away.
<elkbuntu> jenda, what currency do you need the $$ in?
* jenda slaps himself
<jenda> No!
<jenda> Gotta wait for feedback
<jenda> That was USD, but I happily accept euro too
<jenda> different price in that.
<jenda> How many would you like, elkbuntu?
<Madpilot> jenda, /home/marketing works - the server wasn't liking the short forms... :|
<elkbuntu> jenda, just 10
<elkbuntu> jenda, im presuming you accept paypal too :P
<jenda> yes
<jenda> Madpilot: great ;)
<elkbuntu> then i'll definately send to you in euro, so paypal doesnt steal too much of it, they like to hike the exchange rates in their favour
<elkbuntu> unless you're in the states.. hard to tell with cloaked hostmasks :P
<jenda> No, i'm in the Czech Republic...
<jenda> and I thought USD transfers were cheaper... or at least last time I checked...
<jenda> $0.30 vs 0.35...
<elkbuntu> jenda, not when you then transfer it from usd to euro
<jenda> ah
<jenda> wow ;)
<jenda> tricks
<elkbuntu> they get twice the hidden exchange fee then ;)
<jenda> So, how many would you like?
<jenda> ah
<jenda> 10
<jenda> missed it
<elkbuntu> i'm writing the email now, that way you cant forget
<jenda> OK ;)
<jenda> thx
<jenda> it's easier to track that way.
<jenda> (jenda, please don't use enter as punctuation...)
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> strange how long it takes to type 2 lines of text sometimes...
<nixternal> g'nite everyone!!!
<digitalmouse> nite!
<mindspin> sleep tight
<digitalmouse> nite??
<mindspin> chicago....
<digitalmouse> 10:41 am here :-p
<mindspin> @now chicago
<jenda> elkbuntu: gotcha ;)
<mindspin>  time chicago
<digitalmouse> still morning in chicago.. that should be g'morning!
<mindspin> early morning
<digitalmouse> very
<jenda> mindspin: no Ubugtu here ;)
<mindspin> i see
<mindspin> but someone did a time thing yesterday here
<poningru> yarr
<jenda> matthewrevell: Hello
<matthewrevell> jenda: hi
<jenda> I was thinking about the fridge+stickers a bit. I think it could make it to be a story as soon as I get a bit of feedback on from the end-users. THen i'll print a second batch, and then a bit of refridgeration would be great. I will even offer stickers for free who send stamped envelopes ;)
<jenda> Except I'm not sure how I'll manage that part internationally. They'll probably have to send a dollar bill instead of a stamped envelope to pay for Czech stamps here...
* jenda saw that the fridge already had a 'free stickers' story, but the difference is that i send them out in bulk to local Marketeers :)
<matthewrevell> Yep, that's great.
<matthewrevell> I'm sure we can do a follow-up
<matthewrevell> I think I prefer your stickers, particularly as you offer a Czech version :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I was planning a french one, but I was afraid I wouldn't find enough of a 'market'.
* jenda joins #ubuntu-fr and asks around a bit...
<matthewrevell> Ah, ubuntu-fr is pretty active.
<matthewrevell> My mate Bruno is a big chap for that sort of thing
<jenda> Bruno?
<matthewrevell> sorry, kNo' is his nick
<matthewrevell> I'm just talking to him about it in #lugradio
<matthewrevell> You're welcome to join us :)
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> I'm inquiring in #ubuntu-fr
<matthewrevell> cool
* jenda is very proud of himself :) Managed to communicate with the french folks without a problem, but I will ask them to write the message to their forums for me, because I wouldn't like it to be in glaringly wrong french :-D
<elkbuntu> hehe
<matthewrevell> Cool :)
<jenda> Oi... if one of the people who ordered stickers want a 10 sticker bonus... i need help with creating a one or two page website for it, and it would really be a lot of work to learn for me.
<elkbuntu> jenda, i can do something, and no need to worry about any bonus
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I don't mind sending 10 more. The printer gave me a bonus anyway :)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i wouldnt know what to do with the extra 10
<elkbuntu> i only have 3 machines
<jenda> Spread the love.
<jenda> I made it 8, because that way I don't have to cut as much. 
<jenda> Ooh, australia. That'll probably make good use of the extra 0.50 ;)
<elkbuntu> ;)
<MenZa> jenda: would you mind if I sent a couple to Sweden? A guy just requested some from me.
<digitalmouse> sounds like you are running a regular printing racket, jenda :-)
<elkbuntu> MenZa, you can make the site for him for the bonus stickers ;)
<jenda> MenZa: well what can I do ;)
<jenda> elkbuntu: great idea! ;)
<MenZa> jenda: it was more the fact that I already sold them to you :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: MenZa has his own stickers which i bought off him... I don't remember why, though :)
<elkbuntu> so you can have a collection?
<jenda> MenZa: can you do basic web design?
<MenZa> jenda: I can. Why?
<jenda> elkbuntu: of 300 extra sticks? sure... :-D
<elkbuntu> jenda, well.. case stickers dont necissarily have to show any of the case :D
<jenda> MenZa: we'll make a deal - you'll make me a simple one page ubuntu-themed site (no real content needed), and you can send all you want...
<MenZa> jenda: deal. Do you have any mockups ready?
<jenda> elkbuntu: great point. But the keyboard of my laptop should show.
<jenda> MenZa: nope
* MenZa grinds teeth
<MenZa> jenda: I'll see what I can do.
<MenZa> I'll look at it in an hour or two.
<elkbuntu> i was going to do it but im arguing with some of my hosts atm, so im not in the best position
<jenda> Basically, an Ubuntu header, and a place to put a few pictures, some descriptions and a short article describing the project should be enough.
<jenda> MenZa: no hurry
<MenZa> Good then :)
<jenda> I'll add space later on, encouraging others to do similar projects, and offering to host those projects there as well. So that a visitor can choose from all the people who send out DIY material around the world.
<MenZa> Just a single page?
<elkbuntu> im having a real crap week internet wise. two webhosts being silly and brother sucked all the bandwidth so we're shaped to dialup speed :(
<MenZa> Do you want room for more pages?
<MenZa> e.g. a navigation bar?
<jenda> If it's possible
<jenda> yes, it would be great.
<MenZa> Will do.
<jenda> OK, I'm going to the post office.
<jenda> I'm counting on giving a few to you rather in person, MenZa.
<MenZa> jenda: Speaking of which, we might get a bit of time for ourselves :)
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: seen the ML lately?
<jenda> MenZa: that's great :)
<elkbuntu> well, jenda later on after MenZa's done some awesome css stuff, he's better at it than me, i can dynamicise it for later projects
<jenda> Ourselves, and beer.
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, yes. ompaul had a snigger about it too
<jenda> elkbuntu: perfect, thanks
<MenZa> elkbuntu: why, thank you :)
<jenda> matthewrevell, elkbuntu... would you be referring to JB?
<elkbuntu> jenda, indeed
<ompaul> elkbuntu, it was more like - who'd a thunk it eh?
<jenda> hehe
<elkbuntu> jenda, he has no sense of humour, as ompaul said
<ompaul> the guy did not / does not get OSS
<MenZa> jenda: can't promise that, I'm pretty sure I'll be shipped off home if I drink ;)
<jenda> He didn't lack enthusiasm... and free time, though.
<jenda> hehe, OK, MenZa. I'll have a beer, you can have a coke. :-D
<ompaul> it is not centralized - it is distributed
<MenZa> Great :)
<MenZa> (I don't mind beer myself, but my teachers... groan.)
* ompaul starts a business shipping americans here between the ages of 18 and 21
<ompaul> .ie
<ompaul> I thought I was in -offtopic sorry
<MenZa> lol
<elkbuntu> ompaul, market it as 'if you use ubuntu we'll ship you here' ;)
<ompaul> for beer?
<MenZa> Yummy, beer.
<elkbuntu> im sure we'd get plenty of underage switchers
<ompaul> elkbuntu, 18 is legal here
<elkbuntu> yeah, but under 21 in most states of america is underage drinking
<MenZa> 16 for Denmark.
* MenZa dances
<elkbuntu> MenZa, lucky bugger
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> Wow, very lucky
<MenZa> ^^
<MenZa> jenda: I have a mockup ready for you in a second.
<jenda> wow, great
<jenda> I was just about to REALLY leave for the post office :)
<jenda> will you give me 40 minutes?
<jenda> 
<MenZa> jenda: then go, I'll have it done when you're back ;)
<jenda> OK, great.
* MenZa prods elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<MenZa> Any chance you can make a couple of feeds with the data from the counter? e.g. total number of users, total number of ubuntu users, total machines, clusters etc. etc.
<MenZa> (brb)
<elkbuntu> yeah, i've been meaning too, even though i suck with xml
<MenZa> Not as much as I do ;)
<elkbuntu> afk also, i'll find a tute to hug like a teddy bear when i get back
<MenZa> O_o
<MenZa> My idea is to include a parser here, which says how many users are using Ubuntu.
<MenZa> ^_^
<elkbuntu> the fridge wants something similar also i believe
<FirstStrike> zomg
<MenZa> why hullo thar.
<jenda> yay, shipped
<MenZa> yay
<MenZa> jenda: just a second.
<MenZa> jenda: ping
<MenZa> http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/487/ubuntumarkos7.png
<MenZa> :D
<FirstStrike> i'm the anime geek out of the three
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> Anime++
<MenZa> ;d
<MenZa> Anyway, jenda. Ping!.
<jenda> pong
<jenda> looks great :)
* jenda is writing down the shipping costs - accounting, sorry for not concentrating :)
<MenZa> No worries.
<MenZa> I'm gonna start coding this then :)
<jenda> Thanks
<MenZa> I need the RSS feeds from Elkbuntu though.
<jenda> Half the stickers are gone, and 76% has been paid for. Looks optimistic.
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> Wow.
<jenda> The shipping is cheaper than i expected, so where the stickers, and some people leave tips :-D
<jenda> It's great - the profit will be used to fuel some marketing efforts...
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> It will also help fund the next batch, starting by what I'm buying from you. How many will there be left?
<MenZa> I'm not sure, 280-300 or so.
<jenda> Good nuff
<jenda> basically, it boils down to $1/10pcs, which is a good price. The same I had.
<MenZa> gd, gd :)
<jenda> I'll buy it from the profit, if there turns up to be one (I'm still $30 in the red)
<MenZa> Ah.
<elkbuntu> the rss feeds might be a bit off, MenZa sort of run out of space on the counter hosting 'cos of the stats... negotiating with the host now
<matthewrevell> wooh, my Ubuntu membership got approved
<elkbuntu> yay
<MenZa> elkbuntu: good, good :)
<jenda> matthewrevell: CONGRATULATIONS!
<MenZa> congrats matthewrevell :)
<jenda> Welcome to the team!
<matthewrevell> cheers :)
<jenda> You deserve it.
<matthewrevell> thanks
<MenZa> elkbuntu: point out it's a non-profit project helping thousands of people.
<elkbuntu> MenZa, it's el-cheapo hosting
<matthewrevell> jenda: when did you ubuntu.com address get sorted?
<MenZa> elkbuntu: no way as cheap as mine.
<elkbuntu> MenZa, no, it's not free :P
<MenZa> lol elkbuntu
<MenZa> Point taken.
<jenda> matthewrevell: it took a while... I'm not sure how long.
<jenda> anywhere from 3 days to 14 :-D
<matthewrevell> jenda: Ah, okay. No rush.
<jenda> elkbuntu: MitchM was offering hostage... I dunno if it's still up for grabs, though.
<jenda> Hello hybrid
<elkbuntu> jenda, the cost is no bother, it's just.. i didnt realise the account was so full
<bimberi> matthewrevell: i thought it happened automatically from the launchpad id
<jenda> I didn't mean cost - but maybe the quality is better, dunno.
<jenda> bimberi: it does, but takes a while.
<matthewrevell> MitchM: Yeah? oh.
<bimberi> matthewrevell: congrats btw - i didn't get the chance to say that herding the marketing team cats was worth double points ;)
<matthewrevell> bimberi: :-D
<MenZa> jenda: XHTML done.
<MenZa> Now for the tricky part.
<MenZa> CSS:
* MenZa groans
* jenda doesn't understand, so doesn't groan...
<jenda> :-D
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> HTML part is done. CSS isn't.
* jenda does, in fact. Marginally.
<MenZa> Ask elkbuntu. She knows what I'm talking about.
<MenZa> ;)
<jenda> That i did understand :-D
<jenda> In fact, I even know what they stand for.
<elkbuntu> it can be, but that looks like it'll be ok, just a bit fiddly between browsers
<MenZa> not necessarily.
<MenZa> I just hate CSS because it's a hassle.
<MenZa> And you have so much code to do.
<matthewrevell> MenZa: CSS is superb!
<MenZa> It does great stuff.
<MenZa> But it's so faulty.
<MenZa> Bug number one of CSS: The W3 are unable to properly spell words like 'colour'.
<MenZa> ;)
<MenZa> W3C
<matthewrevell> MenZa: It's implementation varies too much between browsers, but that's largely because the W3C standards are a bit vague, AFAIK.
<MenZa> Yes, they are.
<elkbuntu> matthewrevell, not really.. the standards are set, ie makes up their own, firefox deviates a slight bit, opera is the most strict
<MenZa> KHTML too, elkbuntu.
<MenZa> I think.
<MenZa> Konqueror passes the Acid2 test, right?
<elkbuntu> no idea
<MenZa> I believe it does.
<elkbuntu> but i believe so
<MenZa> And Safari, too--I believe.
<MenZa> (no TinyMCE support though ;D)
<jenda> MenZa: do you need the $25 now?
<MenZa> jenda: nah, I can wait.
<jenda> (or want)
<MenZa> heh, no worries.
<MenZa> Just pay me when you feel you can afford it ;)
<MenZa> brb
<jenda> OK, that'd be now :)
<MenZa> Detached the tab by accident
<MenZa> brb
<jenda> OK, MenZa, what's your paypal account?
<MenZa> menza@menza.org
<MenZa> Don't send them if you don't feel you can afford it :)
<jenda> Of course I can - I have nothing to do with the money on that paypal account :-D
<jenda> I can't withdraw them, and there's nothing I plan to buy straight away.
<jenda> sent
<jenda> matthewrevell: ping
<matthewrevell> jenda: hello
<jenda> oi ;)
<jenda> If you send me your address, I can send you the stickers, you know ;)
<matthewrevell> jenda: Oh, sorry, I keep forgetting.
<matthewrevell> hang on
* jenda hangs
<elkbuntu> jenda, how much did the postage to .au cost?
<jenda> 11 CZK, prioritaire :)
<jenda> which is $0.5
<jenda> (USD)
<jenda> (almost exactly)
<elkbuntu> ah good, the extra .5 was worth it then :)
<digitalmouse> menza:  if you have not already seen this: http://www.webdevout.net/browser_info_prefs.php  it's a decent cross-reference to see how the different browsers stack up to the standards at the moment (might not be 'real-time', but it's recent)
<MenZa> oh nice
<MenZa> thanks.
<MenZa> jenda: almost done with the first code here
<jenda> great ;)
<jenda> elkbuntu: Well, in fact, I already counted that in, and I counted in a fair percentage of risk-fee (to cover the expenses of lost packages, unsold stickers, unpaid-for ones etc.).
<jenda> So the 50 is an appreciated tip :)
<elkbuntu> fair enough :)
<elkbuntu> if you havent already done so, you should set a 'pay by' period at which point they will go back on the market
<elkbuntu> ie, 14 days, 21 days etc
<MagicFab> hello
<MagicFab> I am looking to compare Fedora and ubuntu in servers environment. Does anyone know of resources with white paper /case study structure ?
<jenda> I guess i'have to do that, yeah.
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> Afraid not, MagicFab..
<matthewrevell> MagicFab: Hmmm, it'd be great if we did.
<matthewrevell> MagicFab: I'll put it on the list of things to do.
<MagicFab> I have a customer for 4 servers pushing for Fedora, unless I can prove my point :)
<elkbuntu> hmm.. the security response time article would be a good start
<matthewrevell> MagicFab: Canonical are gathering case studies at the moment, but I don't know if anything they have is comparative.
<matthewrevell> jenda: I think we need to greatly simplify the "Marketing team purpose" section of the wiki page
<MagicFab> elkbuntu, nice suggestion, I have it somewhere
<elkbuntu> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/481
<jenda> matthewrevell: agreed... for ages :)
<matthewrevell> MagicFab: I think Fedora and Ubuntu come equal on that case study.
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: Definitely a good suggestion tho
<matthewrevell> jenda: I'd like to see something very simple there. We have too little structure to be too specific, at the moment.
<matthewrevell> jenda: I'll post suggested text to the ML
<elkbuntu> did jb unsubscribe?
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: yep
<elkbuntu> ok then.. because he'd probably take this as proving him right and he'd jump right back in
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: What, changing some of the text on the team wiki page?
<elkbuntu> i dunno.. i sorta think he was wanting to do that or something, or that's the jist i got from his rambling
<matthewrevell> I think there was a lot going on that he felt uncomfortable with
<elkbuntu> Meanwhile.. i really dont get why people do this: "The newest Ubuntu Cluster is: ubuntu (1  Ubuntu Dapper)"
<jenda> Probably because they do not know what a cluster is.
<jenda> It shouldn't be too difficult to prevent that, no?
<elkbuntu> jenda, in the user cp it says cluster/network
<jenda> hm
<elkbuntu> it doesnt matter really
<elkbuntu> still gets counted up right... it's just there to let people with 101 machines add them as easily as if they had 1
<jenda> right
<jenda> cool
<elkbuntu> hmm maybe they might consider them a cluster because of distributed clustering
<jenda> Hello sara
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, 1 box is 1 box. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> if they are a node on seti, they dont /own/ a cluster
* Kamping_Kaiser goes back under his hole
<elkbuntu> i know.. the cluster thing is a convenience thing more than a statistical thing
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: BTW, i got Canonical's approval on the easyubuntu logo
<jenda> I _think_ I sent it to the EU ML
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, rock on :). thanks mate
<jenda> np
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt got email from that list for yonks, dont know if i'm on it
<jenda> I think it doesn't work, anyway :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, RFC: should i (try and) do tafe work , or (try and) write a letter of resignation?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<MenZa> jenda: I got distracted, sorry. I'm almost done with it now.
<MenZa> jenda: ping
<MenZa> jenda: ping
<MenZa> http://um.menza.org
<MenZa> Any thoughts?
* MenZa prods elkbuntu
* MenZa prods Klaidas
<elkbuntu> looking now
* MenZa prods ompaul
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps MenZa before he gets poked
<MenZa> And elkbuntu, how'd that discussion with your host end up?
* MenZa wasn't going to poke Kamping_Kaiser
<MenZa> You're not exclusive enough.
<MenZa> :)
<elkbuntu> main one sort of sorted, the other still being annoying
<MenZa> ;\
<MenZa> How's the design?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* ompaul pokes MenZa I'll look in a few minutes
<MenZa> Right :)
<elkbuntu> the gold around the edges doesnt match with the rest in ie6 in wine
<ompaul> MenZa, CHANGE that bit now: Current number of machines running Ubuntu:   To Current number of counted boxes we think there are about 6 million but hey we won't know til they are counted :)
<MenZa> heh
<elkbuntu> ompaul, lol
* MenZa kinda like sthe outcome
<MenZa> likes the*
<elkbuntu> take the link colours up a touch in darkness, the colour on the white is a bit fuzzy with my eyes
<elkbuntu> even worse in the counter box :|
<MenZa> elkbuntu: refresh.
<elkbuntu> yeah that's better
<MenZa> :)
<elkbuntu> i wouldnt bother about the ie thing.. unless it does it in native as well
<MenZa> IE?
<MenZa> Er
<MenZa> "IE thing"
<MenZa> :p
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> the gold around the edges doesnt match with the rest in ie6 in wine
<MenZa> oh?
<MenZa> that's because IE6 = horrible at rendering PNGs.
<MenZa> :p
<MenZa> But I refuse to use any other file format (oh, such a rebel I am
<MenZa> )
<elkbuntu> hehe
<MenZa> IE6 is teh lose :p
* MenZa checks the page in IE7
<elkbuntu> duh.. but we dont want to look tacky
<MenZa> True, true.
<MenZa> For you, elkbuntu, I'll convert them to jpegs.
<MenZa> ;D
<elkbuntu> ;)
<MenZa> I can't believe it; even IE7 displays PNGs wrong.
<MenZa> AND doesn't support :before
<MenZa> Bastards.
<elkbuntu> ... effing ms
<MenZa> Yeah.
<MenZa> hi jenda
<MenZa> I'm almost done with it
<elkbuntu> guys.. convo i had earlier with a mcse dutch friend who lives in switzerland: http://meldra.no-ip.info:8080/ok-no-suse.txt
<MenZa> Uploading, elkbuntu.
<MenZa> You didn't bother telling him about OpenSuSE?
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> And OS X is leet
<MenZa> It > any Linux distro imo ;)
* MenZa prods elkbuntu
<MenZa> http://um.menza.org
<MenZa> (still uploading)
<elkbuntu> MenZa, hell no
<MenZa> and jenda, you too.
* MenZa shrugs
<MenZa> I'd use it any day.
<elkbuntu> i want him to try ubuntu, fool
<Kamping_Kaiser> os x=prorietary, and opensuse is still novel, just with freedom ;)
<elkbuntu> MenZa, much better
<MenZa> :D
<MitchM> greetings all
<ompaul> MenZa, please change: Current number of machines running Ubuntu: to Current number of registered machines counted at the community counter: or something like that  (check with elkbuntu for phrasing) ;-)
<elkbuntu> or check the counter ;)
<ompaul> Register with the counter
<ompaul> elkbuntu, then it is incumbent on you to provide a path back to where it came from if it came from "a recognised" ubuntu site :)
* ompaul is getting rather evil there
* MitchM lost his ubuntu counter username & e-mail isnt working....
<elkbuntu> you mean like the (register) he has on there? or whatever it is
* MitchM doesnt want to re-register for a larger number =)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> what email addy?
<MitchM> i believe it was mitch@kci.net
<ompaul> MitchM, now there is service
<MitchM> where?
* MitchM looks aroudn
<MitchM> around*
* ompaul looks at MitchM I can't believe you just said that :)
<MitchM> :)
<MitchM> Does anyone want to make me a 1 page website for Devubuntu.com ?
<ompaul> I read it again and am still stunned :)
<MitchM> basiclly just saying "contact me for free webhosting"
<MitchM> ok omplaul I was going to try and pretend I knew what you were talkinga bout
<MitchM> but im really lost :-P
<MitchM> you are talking about the "doesnt want to re-register" ?
* MitchM slaps himself and smells the coffee.
<ompaul> MitchM,  elkbuntu is the the boss of the counter type of coffee? :-)
<MitchM> ompaul: Well -- let me go crawl into my dark corner for a little bit... maybe I'll wake up in an hour.
<elkbuntu> MitchM, no so soon
<ompaul> MitchM, ohh no you don't ;-)
<MitchM> lol
<ompaul> get back 'ere
* MitchM runs for the closet.
<elkbuntu> did you ever get an email when you registered, pray tell, mitch?
<MitchM> Oh I believe I did...
<MitchM> Among... the "stuff"
<elkbuntu> did you cahnge the email registered afterwards at all?
<MitchM> negative
<MitchM> what is the subject line of the automated e-mail>
<MitchM> ?
<elkbuntu> is .inet a regular domain extention now-days?
<MitchM> I dont believe so.
<elkbuntu> the email for your accoutn is listed as: mitch@kci.inet
<MitchM> *chuckles*
<MitchM> good ol' typo
<elkbuntu> i hope you remember the password
<MitchM> I have an idea ?
<MitchM> what is the username?
<MitchM> same as e-mail addy
<elkbuntu> i pm'd you
<MitchM> ?
<MitchM> affirm
<MitchM> =) tahts me
<MitchM> thats*
<elkbuntu> hehhe
<MitchM> my gaming alias...
<elkbuntu> hheh. try log in.. i can reset the password if you cant remember it
<MitchM> k
<MitchM> thats a negative =)
<elkbuntu> hehe sec while i encrypt a string for you
* MitchM bows down to elkbuntu
<MitchM> Anyone care to make a 1 page "ad" for free hosting for me?
<MitchM> I know some in here possess far greater design skills...
<elkbuntu> MitchM, if by tomrorow menza hasnt, then i will
<MitchM> :-) awesome
<MenZa> Wha'?
<MitchM> I joined the marketing team to help out; and all I get is help...
<MitchM> kind of backwards =)
<elkbuntu> we started using linux because it was free stuff for us, now we're helping make it. ironies never cease to amaze ;)
<MitchM> well put
<elkbuntu> ninite marketeers
* MitchM waves
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-18
<johnlittle> hiya peoples
<jenda> alloha
<johnlittle> great suse vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO9iHWe0_G4
<jenda> your videos made me try out xgl
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Kororaa
<jenda> It was cool
<jenda> (The worse part is that my PC now refuses to boot...)
<johnlittle> kororaa killed your pc?
<jenda> I dunno - it seems.
<jenda> Won't find the boot CD, and then it won't even find the HDD
<johnlittle> check yoru bios setting
<jenda> could have been my changing something in the BIOS...
<jenda> yeah...
<jenda> but... I don't recall that.
<jenda> Let's see...
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> it works now
<jenda> damn...
<jenda> :-D
<johnlittle> magic
<johnlittle> rub some ubuntu on it
<jenda> I took out the Kororaa CD - but I think I did that before too.
<jenda> I've been rubbing Ubuntu and none else on that machine for a year (the Kororaa was the first other OS, really :) )
<johnlittle> the Ubuntu Foundation found out about Kororaa and remotely killed your pc
<jenda> In my household now, there are 3 used Ubuntu installations and one unused XP install (in dual boot, waiting for... the boot)...
<jenda> :)
<johnlittle> I'm about to buy a laptop..i want a big freakin widescreen with Xgl
<jenda> yay :)
<jenda> I bought a cheap one.
<johnlittle> other than that i just have one pc..weird
<jenda> Well, so do I. The dual boot lappy is my dads
<jenda> funny - he has two OSes on one PC - I have one on two PCs 
<johnlittle> wow elkbuntus video is the #7 tech video on youtube today
<rjian> Hello people 8-)
<johnlittle> http://education.zdnet.com/?p=414
<elkbuntu> ick, sled
<johnlittle> and Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> i'm not long woken, i didnt see ubuntu
<johnlittle> "The use of [Novell]  SLED 10, I think, will increase significantly this year in schools, and we have Red Hat participating. They are getting some penetration in the local schools," Huffman said, adding that one school district has been having "a good deal of success with Ubuntu."
<elkbuntu> ah
<poningru> yarr
<elkbuntu> #.o -- Yarr!
<elkbuntu> w00t! 6842 Users with 11000 Machines ... 11k boxen, yay
<johnlittle> Grats!
<bimberi> yay elkbuntu!
<bimberi> and that interesting ratio is still more than 5 to 1
<nixternal> it seems i have a nack at angering people
<bimberi> ?
<nixternal> i have plenty of people upset at me currently, and it seems i have upset a Freenode admin as well, because of my successful pimpage of the Ubuntu NUN
<nixternal> they portray themselves as people who want to help the newbies..but when the newbies come they either hide or throw caution to the wind
<nixternal> it seems everything is a no-win situation
<nixternal> i think i help out more people in an hour then most do in a year over there
<nixternal> i field at least 100 email a day for support..why?  because I freely give my information out in hopes of keeping people with Ubuntu...when a CD goes out from the Ubuntu Chicago team, my contact info is with it, right along with the guy/girl who handed it out
<bimberi> mate, i don't quite understand the issue.  people are unhappy that you do all the helping?
<nixternal> i did an interview for Linux.com on the new user network...and in the article the guy mixed up the irc channels for support and listed the nun admin channel...it has gotten a few hundred visitors and it has angered a staff member..i can understand his frustrations though
<bimberi> seems unfair to blame you for that
<nixternal> but im being the one blamed for it..i don't let it get under my skin, as i am the reason there were over a hundred people total at the first weekend
<nixternal> it is and it isn't
<nixternal> it is an honest mistake that anyone could have made
<nixternal> i got bit by a marketing bug i guess you can say
<bimberi> hehe
<nixternal> i advocated the heck out the NUN, as a matter of fact, my interview was a front page Digg item, and that didn't help much either
<bimberi> you're a natural ;)
<nixternal> yesterday alone, i had 200+ messages
<nixternal> a lot of mythtv ones, thank god for #mythtv-users
<nixternal> and today i got a mac question
<nixternal> that one flipped my lid there
* bimberi drafts a TRS-80 question for nixternal
<nixternal> someone emailed me because his windows computers won't see his mac ones, but his macs can see the windows
<nixternal> i have about 20 trs-80s
<nixternal> as my dad was one of the design engineers for Tandy/Panasonic at the time
<bimberi> 20!
<bimberi> ah :)
<bimberi> sorry, tangent
<nixternal> 4 with monitors, and about 20 that are just the keyboard setup
<nixternal> they are still in their shed to this day
<bimberi> i have a circa 1980, my original PC, Level II  16K
<bimberi> yep, in the shed
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> i have a few old ones
<nixternal> commodores, which i am going to mod into a Kubuntu system using the small form stuff
<elkbuntu> http://ubuntucounter.com/rss.php
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> you know I feel like we arent doing much... we need to do... more
<poningru> gaah
<poningru> I dont know...
<bimberi_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendlyHardwareSuppliers
<bimberi_> elkbuntu: are you on this list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts ?
<elkbuntu> bimberi_, yes
<elkbuntu> its a rather quiet list
<bimberi_> elkbuntu: great.  i'm not but i'll be sending it a message soon
<elkbuntu> k
<bimberi_> yes, i had a look at the archives
<rjian> weeeeee
<elkbuntu> in about 36 hours, the ubuntu counter will be 1 month old :| .. and it's at a point it gets 45-50 hits/minute
<bimberi_> elkbuntu: wow, is the rate growing?
<johnlittle> where can I find out more about Ubuntu...Ubuntu Video! ;)
<johnlittle> did you see your video was in the top 10 tech videos for the day ell?
<johnlittle> er elk
<johnlittle> #6 - Most Linked (Today) - Science & Technology
<johnlittle> you earned 3 honors
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, wow
<johnlittle> thats  on a site that stream 100 million vids a day
<johnlittle> streams
<johnlittle> elkbuntu: I asked the fridge editors to add sidebar links to our sites and some other community resources today
<elkbuntu> hmm.. i dont see it http://youtube.com/categories_portal?c=26&e=1
<johnlittle> look at you vid..theres an honors link
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, i finally got around to making an rss 'feed' for the counter... its basically static but will update the value whenever checked
<johnlittle> cool
<nixternal> now that is eye candy
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> 1337
<elkbuntu> hehe.. the gedit file showed pretty poorly in the streamed version
<elkbuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qoF72PFic&NR <-- someone else's vid of an ooold version of the dock
<elkbuntu> and yeah, that's my laptop, candied to the max as it's what the unwashed masses aka clients see
<elkbuntu> havent converted anyone yet
<elkbuntu> :(
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/
<elkbuntu> i need to make a panel applet or something for the counter.. that'd be cool
<elkbuntu> if only i had a clue how
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, if you want to include the feed in the vid site..  dump http://ubuntucounter.org/rssparse.phps into the counter's box and style it with the css classes
<elkbuntu> brb, hopefully swapping isp about now
<poningru> elkbuntu: can we see your vid in ogg or something?
* poningru doesnt have flash
<elkbuntu> doesnt youtube let you download in original format? it's .avi
<poningru> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/08/is-word-ubuntu-in-ubuntu-linux-over.html
<poningru> it does?
<poningru> woah
<poningru> elkbuntu: what link?
<elkbuntu> gah.. mebbe it doesnt.. im a bit busy atm, and the files on a computer that's not even booted
<poningru> rofl http://perkypants.org/blog/2006/08/18/rfte-ubuntu-server/
<KenSentMe|afk> jenda: ping
<jenda> pond
<matthewrevell> :)
<KenSentMe|afk> I got a message that i have some money on my paypal account
<KenSentMe|afk> Can is still order some stickers?
<KenSentMe|afk> Can i
<jenda> Lemme check :)
<jenda> You can order up to 15 No Caption ones - and I'll have 300 of MenZa's stickers in september...
<jenda> and you can queue up to get those that people who ordered them reject :)
<KenSentMe|afk> what was the link to the sticker images again?
<KenSentMe|afk> jenda: ok, found them. How much for the 15 no caption stickers (in euros)
<jenda> lemme think...
<jenda> where?
<jenda> OK....
<KenSentMe|afk> 5 euro?
<jenda> Nah :-D The bare minimum is 2... if you leave a tip, it will be great...
<KenSentMe|afk> jenda@ubuntu.com was your paypal?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> you are the first foreigner to even know the bare minimum price :) Till now, it has only been people who physically came and picked the stickers up themselves :)
<jenda> damn, gotta run.
<jenda> I' have them here for you.
<KenSentMe|afk> I've sent the mail and the money
<jenda> great, thx
<KenSentMe|afk> got to go now, bye all
<elkbuntu> MenZa, i got an rss thing now http://ubuntucounter.org/rss.php  and a parser for it http://ubuntucounter.org/rssparse.phps
<elkbuntu> MenZa, ping?
<elkbuntu> lalala arent we a quiet lot tonight?
<elkbuntu> hi matthewrevell?
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: hi
<elkbuntu> how's the old man?
<matthewrevell> Not sure yet. I'm waiting to hear the results of some tests.
<matthewrevell> THanks for asking
* elkbuntu hugs matthewrevell
<elkbuntu> im sure he'll be ok :|
<matthewrevell> thanks :)
<jenda> :)
<elkbuntu> hmm.. finally got around to looking ad mindspin's contribution to the survey wiki..
<elkbuntu> im not really sure we should be trying the corporate investigation...
<elkbuntu> what do you guys think?
<matthewrevell> elkbuntu: I'll have to look another time :(
<elkbuntu> do you think it should be within the scope though?
<elkbuntu> trying to get user info from companies/businesses?
<elkbuntu> err, usage/preferance info
<elkbuntu> i would personally think/prefer that sort of data collection be done by canonical, rather than us
<elkbuntu> jenda, ping?
<jenda> pyong yang
<elkbuntu> ^
<jenda> (capital of North Korea, unless i'm mistaken)
<jenda> What's up?
<jenda> ah
<jenda> speak of the devil...
<elkbuntu> yeah
<jenda> elkbuntu: I'd have to think about that
<jenda> and you know how much that hurts
<elkbuntu> lol jenda
<elkbuntu> hi mindspin, i finally got time to look at stuff you put up on the wiki, and im not really sure that 'corporate' investigation is quite within our reach/capabilities as such
<mindspin> I#m not sure
<mindspin> For small and medium business (up to 20 people) its possible in my eyes
<elkbuntu> i personally think it's a target audience that should be left up to canonical
<mindspin> It#s definitely atarget for me
<elkbuntu> its something that's goign to take alot more time than a month to organise
<mindspin> there are so much small companies here who want real people appear at their offices to set up configure their network
<mindspin> so leave it out
<elkbuntu> we could make another whole project of it, if you really thing it's within grasp
<jenda> elkbuntu: I think it's quite Ok if we contact small businesses ourselves.
<mindspin> elkbuntu: yup we can
<elkbuntu> jenda, that would involve, *contact* *arrange time* *wait* *meet*, rather than online or footpath surveys
<jenda> yes
<elkbuntu> alot more time/effort involved
<mindspin> we can add a question wether they are potential users with business purposes and see how much will "sign" that
<elkbuntu> mindspin, if you have the time, fork the 'potential business' part off to another wiki page for later effort, maybe 'CorporateInvestigation' or something
<elkbuntu> and add it to MarketingTeam/Research
<elkbuntu> and yes, that question should be doable
<mindspin> not much time left now, (I'm hiding to berlin over the weekend) but I can remove it completely and create a seperate page after the weekend
<elkbuntu> one of your other ideas i think might also be a candidate for a later time.. the 'agree/disagree' sort of quiz
<mindspin> huh?
<elkbuntu> unless it wasnt you...
<mindspin> that is not added by me
<mindspin> was
<elkbuntu> ok then...
* elkbuntu tries to find the right browser with the wiki open in it
<elkbuntu> ah.. Ferenkileen .. whoever that is
<elkbuntu> also got pedantic about how many surveys per group we need for confidence :|
<mindspin> company part removed mam
<elkbuntu> did you save what questions you had so far?
<mindspin> sure
<elkbuntu> good
<elkbuntu> it's a good idea, but a bit much for now imho
<mindspin> imho its always better to collect plenty and reduce it to the core afterwards ;-)
<elkbuntu> sure, so long as you're not trying to too many things at once, it can compromise the quality of what you -do- get
<mindspin> therefore I said reduce it to the core
<elkbuntu> yep, but i mean trying to collect from too many places reduces how much you end up getting from each place
* jenda specced the fridge.
<elkbuntu> im going to set the survey question cutoff for the 25th. should have draft surveys by the 1st
<elkbuntu> i'll be really nice to have final versions done by the 8th
<elkbuntu> s/i'll/it'll/
<elkbuntu> jenda, mindspin how long after the 16th should i give for the results to come in from various places? a month? two?
<mindspin> a month could do, it depends on how many participate...
<elkbuntu> take the counter site's traffic of 1.2mil this past 18 days hits as indication of how much interest -can- be gathered for online surveys
<elkbuntu> 1.2mil Hits
<elkbuntu> 280,000 or so unique visitors
<mindspin> huh turns out to be a big thing then...
<elkbuntu> however im more referring to the collection of the 'potential users' data from the footpath surveys
<elkbuntu> i think a month should be plenty
<mindspin> yup
<mindspin> gottago, the only really big city of germany is calling ;-)
<mindspin> bye
<MitchM> ping
<elkbuntu> MitchM, ping?
<MitchM> ping
<MitchM> =)
<MitchM> it worked very nice
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> happy with it all?
<MitchM> let me looksie
<MitchM> oh yes very nice!
<MitchM> I like =)
<elkbuntu> :)
<MitchM> upload using username/pass and it should work for devubuntu.com
<MitchM> thanks a million =P
<elkbuntu> its already there :)
<MitchM> oh ho ho
<MitchM> you sly guy
<elkbuntu> if you feel you need to change what is said, im sure you could figure what parts to change
<MitchM> eh looks good to me
<MitchM> I may add more details later
<MitchM> ....
<MitchM> like MySQL and PHP etc etc
<MitchM> but very nice again; thanks =)
<elkbuntu> the form is already php
<MitchM> well yes; that I knew... but what I meant was "your free web hosting also comes with free MySQL databases... etc etc"
<elkbuntu> ah right
<elkbuntu> Sat Aug 19 04:56:08 EST 2006
<elkbuntu> whelp, i've had fun.. i probaly should go to bed now
<MitchM> woah!
<MitchM> =) thanks... get some rest
<poningru> a very well written essay
<poningru> http://www.psychocats.net/essays/linuxdesktopmyth
<poningru> and almost everything I agree with
<elkbuntu> psychocats rocks
<elkbuntu> ninite people
<MitchM> nite
<poningru> night
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-19
<elkbuntu> so darn quiet in here :|
<MenZa> Yep :\
<MitchM> ping
* MitchM waves at his fellow marketeers
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> MenZa, i did end up doing an rss feed, did you notice me tell you this yesterday?
<MenZa> Nope :o
<MenZa> Thanks
<MenZa> I'll look into implementing it soon
<elkbuntu> http://ubuntucounter.org/rssparse.phps is a nice php script to parse it ;)
<jenda> MenZa: got cash?
<MenZa> Not very much
<MenZa> Oh, the PayPal?
<MenZa> Yeah, I got them.
<jenda> Good ;)
<MenZa> :D
* MitchM laughs for kicking his surge power button
<elkbuntu> hehe
<MitchM> I never realised that _all_ of my stuff was connected to that surge... I should change that =)
* MitchM slowly and reluctantly powers on his windows machine
* MitchM refuses to turn back on his VoIP phone
<jenda> hehe
<RichJ> sorry about the nick flood there, registering and setting up protection
<jenda> what'd I miss? :)
<nixternal> i was changing my nick like 4 times straight
<jenda> No, I saw that ;)
<jenda> I just met with the only _other_ Czech Ubuntu member today
<jenda> we had a beer together, it was cool
<jenda> er... four beers, to be exact
<nixternal> lol
<poningru> are we working on uwn?
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-08-20
<johnlittle> poningru I've done a couple of sections
<rjian> hello people
<poningru_> did someone do uwn?
<poningru_> frack
<poningru> seriously no one?
<rjian> good morning
<elkbuntu> poningru, johnlittle said he did some on uwn
<poningru> yeah but we need to do community news
* poningru is working on linux expo stuff
<poningru> but we need more stuff added in
<elkbuntu> talk to john about it i guess
<poningru> ... elkbuntu oh comeon you can come up with something right?
<poningru> johnlittle: ping
<elkbuntu> poningru, unfortunately not at the moment. got people coming around in half an hour for a bbq
<poningru> :(
<poningru> err have fun :)
<Madpilot> greetings all
<elkbuntu> poningru, i hope so.. maybe this fellow has some ideas
<Madpilot> johnlittle, you know you can upload images directly to the wiki?
<MenZa> Hey MAdpilot.
<MenZa> Madpilot*
<Madpilot> hi MenZa
<johnlittle> madpilot: I just assumed that I couldn't. I'll go check it out
<Madpilot> johnlittle, before you hit the Edit link, look in the dropdown menu to the right of it - one of the options is "Attachments"
<johnlittle> cool. thx
<johnlittle> I'm changing my UWN stuff now
<poningru>  :)
<johnlittle> done
<johnlittle> madpilot: thx for the tip
<Madpilot> np
<johnlittle> johnlittle: ping
<johnlittle> johnlittle: pong
<nixternal> having fun?
<johnlittle> lol
<johnlittle> I just realized the UWN is  doc team project
<nixternal> it was originally...it got changed to a marketing team project for one reason or the other
<nixternal> you need to be in with the dev's for a lot of it, and you have to scour the heck out of all the mailing lists
<johnlittle> yeah..been contributing where i can
<nixternal> i used a feature in kontact, as i subscribe to all the mailing lists pretty much..and i have it create a report for the week of .... and then i have pretty much everything i need
<johnlittle> should I edit the wiki then..it says its a doc team project
<nixternal> general community news is the easiest...there was linux  world and ubucon this week, so those will be the 2 biggest stories
<nixternal> then you need to add the latest edgy releases for each distro, dapper updates for each distro, and meeting minutes for each distro if there are some
<nixternal> if there are no minutes, gotta read the #ubuntu-meeting logs and in a way make them yourself...that kinda stinks
<nixternal> this week i didn't pay attention to much as the UWN was going to be handled by someone else, so i laid back a little and worked on some doc work and packaging..and now some sleep i think
<johnlittle> Whos that someone else?
<nixternal> i think matthewrevell, but i could very well be mistaken
<johnlittle> right..but he is dealing with his dad
<nixternal> thats right
<nixternal> forgot about that
<nixternal> well then, everyone could chip in
* MitchM__ waves
<nixternal> hiya MitchM
<johnlittle> I've dont three sections so far
<johnlittle> done
<johnlittle> I can do the general community news too
<MitchM> enjoyed the e-mail you sent out to the mailing list nixternal
<nixternal> heh, i send out many...which one?
<nixternal> i was i bitching in it at all?
<MitchM> "Step down considerably"
<MitchM> i believe to be the subject
<nixternal> thats the john baer one i think
<MitchM> oh just stressed some good market points
<MitchM> so how's the channel tonight? everyone alive and well?
<nixternal> i actually had someone tell me that door-to-door isn't grassroots..i about fell out of my chair at the utter stupidity of the comment...door-to-door is where grassroots originated, before the word technology was even known ;)
<nixternal> im just stopping in..i had a very exciting day at the air&water show in chicago
<MitchM> ah very nice
<nixternal> i got rid of the rest of my ubuntu disks, 200+...handed out who knows how many flyers..gave a speech today at a local university
<nixternal> good stuff
<MitchM> meh; the poor kid probably thought grassroots meant windows 3.1
<MitchM> *nods head in shame*
<nixternal> lol
<MitchM> oh very nice nixternal...
<MitchM> im trying to organize my local lug into another install fest
<nixternal> i wanted to setup demo machines..but the electrical union in chicago wouldn't allow it
<MitchM> bah...
<MitchM> blast them.
<nixternal> i have an install fest wednesday i believe
<MitchM> expected attendance?
<nixternal> i don't know what im going to do..i hope i get another shipment of disks in
<nixternal> 100+
<MitchM> yeah... we seem to be short on all our disks
<nixternal> im hoping to make it strictly ubuntu..but i know the college lug will be there with their gentoo and slackware disks...they tried last time..and only had 15 or so, while me and the other Ubuntu Chicago guy had 80+, including a few women
<MitchM> did you happen to see the YouTube video of the Ubuntu cd's being destroyed?
<nixternal> ya, i could have used those
<nixternal> ;)
<MitchM> =) same
<Madpilot> MitchM, link me?
<MitchM> Oh geeze...
<MitchM> let me look :-)
<nixternal> lol
<johnlittle> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q
<MitchM> and there you go.
<nixternal> fthat was quick
<nixternal> he has it bookmarked
<MitchM> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q (for posterity sake)
<nixternal> johnlittle: how come that isn't posted on ubuntuvideo?
<nixternal> i mean, that is an ubuntu video
<MitchM> lol.
* MitchM woudners.
<MitchM> typo... bah.
* johnlittle points towards marketing 101
<nixternal> you can't only show the positive, gotta show the negative as well
<Madpilot> johnlittle, isn't Marketing 101 "There is no such thing as bad PR?" ;)
<MitchM> is that a rule?
<MitchM> :-)
<johnlittle> madpilot: only if youre paris hilton
<MitchM> lol.
<nixternal> johnlittle: i take it you have seen the vw commercials where the car gets totalled?
<MitchM> I was going to say something; but i decided not to
<nixternal> there is a message behind it, turn the video into a message
<johnlittle> id rather not popularize that activity
<MitchM> like.... at the end make a penguin hack him to pieces?
<MitchM> i finally understand nixternal...
<johnlittle> i can spin it but id rather not highlight it
<Madpilot> OK, the dumb laughing in the "soundtrack" of that just makes me snicker
<MitchM> agreed
<Madpilot> as is the fact that they're using an axe on carpet - their mom is going to ground them all... :)
<MitchM> so I was going to buy a loco related domain name "locolinux.com" -- but I really have no purpose for it lol
<MitchM> one of those _sweet_ preemptive strikes...
<Madpilot> I was going to register "windowsvirusta.com" ;)
<MitchM> =)
<nixternal> heh, i have free vista cd's coming from msdn
<MitchM> locolinux = cool double meaning though
<MitchM> crazy for linux
<MitchM> + you know
* nixternal works on creating a vista hammer time video
<Madpilot> nixternal, you own an axe, right????
<nixternal> haha yup
<MitchM> lol!
<johnlittle> the suse commercials are awesome: http://youtube.com/watch?v=kIKI2piZsWg
<MitchM> Now that I _would_ post
<nixternal> what self respecting hillbilly wouldn't own an axe ;)
<MitchM> *raises hand*
<MitchM> but i have a shotgun...
<MitchM> that would make a nice twist
<MitchM> "boom goes windows"
<Madpilot> MitchM, shotgun + Vista CDs... obvious, really ;)
<MitchM> lol.
<Madpilot> "Shooting out windows"
<nixternal> oh, i have plenty of firearms now...im a gun toting 20+ year nra member ;)
<nixternal> haha
* MitchM bows to the NRA gods
* nixternal screams "PULL!"
<nixternal> Vista Skeet Shooting
<MitchM> lol
<MitchM> I like that idea
<MitchM> My company subscribes to the windows action-pack
<nixternal> the ubuntu dolls video is still kickin' butt
<MitchM> if nothing else all our cd's have "microshaft" on them...
* MitchM rubs hand together
<MitchM> hands*
<johnlittle> windows smash: http://youtube.com/watch?v=6JtHDkM9JhM
<MitchM> well
<MitchM> not what I was expecting
<MitchM> but still pleasing to the eyes
<MitchM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BON5nd8Fg
<Madpilot> short & strange: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51bfLmkwHkA
<Madpilot> nixternal, is that ^^^ the 'Ubuntu dolls' video you meant, or is there another one?
<Madpilot> johnlittle, tomboy's actually already been covered in UWN - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue2
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: tomboy as default part of the desktop is new
<Madpilot> tru
<Madpilot> true, even
<Burgundavia> so you can briefly say it is and then link back
<johnlittle> ok I'll kill it
<Burgundavia> no, don't kill the whole section
<johnlittle> I wasn't suggesting that..I'll do something else
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: are you working on the weekly news?
<johnlittle> burgundavia: I'm working on Ubuntu Video but was going to edit UWN in a few minutes
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> I am going to work on it later tonight
<johnlittle> I've add three sections but need to edit the tomboy part
<johnlittle> added
<johnlittle> was about to add the golden penguin story but it was added to the fridge as I was working on it
<johnlittle> Roblimo has given me permission to deep link his videos on linux.com and other sites so I'm working up a special page for folks without Flash
<johnlittle> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/linux_com_ubuntu_videos
<Burgundavia> cool
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: I'm done with UWN if that deskbar writeup works for you
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: Hrm lemme edit photo..nm
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: ok, I will start editing and hopefully we can get this out
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: I need about 2 minutes
<Burgundavia> ok, will wait
<elkbuntu> good to see some life in here today :)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> hey elkbuntu
<Burgundavia> I had a question for you, but I forgot what it was :(
<elkbuntu> about the counter or the surveys?
<Burgundavia> maybe the former
<Burgundavia> the survey stuff should be combined with the /mystory stuff
<Burgundavia> I have been speaking with Chris Kenyon here (he was at Ubucon)
<elkbuntu> after the results are in, you mean?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> anyway, chat with him
<elkbuntu> yeah, i am anticipating that the MarketingTeam/Research page can act as a hub for anyone to go to to get research information and stuff.. it's only young yet. andreas' other survey stuff is linked from there also
<elkbuntu> i think maybe once it's established we might move it to just /Research or something also
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: Done. sry about the delay.
<Burgundavia> no worries
<elkbuntu> speaking of chris.. anyone know what the winning tshirt design was?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<elkbuntu> i havent heard/noticed anything since.. and it's been 11 days since the deadline :|
<poningru> Burgundavia!!
<Burgundavia> hey poningru
<Burgundavia> ok, lets get this UWN out
<poningru> so sorry about this /me was working on something for wikipedia
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> I am working on it now
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: Done. I forgot to add a sentence about adding deskbar to a panel. I can do that quickly once you've made your edits
<poningru> Burgundavia: are you working on expo stuff?
<Burgundavia> LWE? I was
<Burgundavia> gnome booth, not Ubuntu one
<poningru> Burgundavia: no talking about putting brief para about the expo in the UWN
<johnlittle> the suse stuff is hilarious...poor guys
<poningru> hehe yeah
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: all yours
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: yay
<johnlittle> ;)
<Burgundavia> let me know when you are finished, I will get this thing finished and out the door
<elkbuntu> anyone know how matthewrevell and his father are?
<Burgundavia> no, what was the issue?
<elkbuntu> not really sure. he was waiting on test results the other day
<elkbuntu> so sounds sort of evilly serious :(
<Burgundavia> hmm, that is too bad
<elkbuntu> yeah, cant help but to feel bad for them
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: done
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: please feel to proof it while I search for further content
<elkbuntu> whats the url?
<johnlittle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue10
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue10
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: hah, beat you ;)
<elkbuntu> wow, nice synchronisation there
<johnlittle> lol
<elkbuntu> youse both got to me at the same second
<elkbuntu> want me to edit out the errors, or write em down?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: edit them out
<Burgundavia> I am currently in content searching mode, not creation
<johnlittle> I'm in error creation mode ;)
<Burgundavia> right
* elkbuntu prods the wiki with a pokin' stick.. "Wake up!"
<Burgundavia> I am perpetualy in that mode
<elkbuntu> woohoo. finally loaded the edit page
<Burgundavia> nixternal: UWN. got any content?
<elkbuntu> hmm.. does: Jorge Castro and Corey Burger with Canonical's Malcolm Yates  sound better than: Jorge Castro and Corey Burger and Canonical's Malcolm Yates   ?
<Burgundavia> is that not the same?
* elkbuntu dislikes and and and and things.. not sure what others think though
<poningru> yeah
<Burgundavia> yes, lots of ands are bad
<Burgundavia> change as needed
<poningru> elkbuntu: can we not go: Jorge, corey and canon's malcom
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, drop the first 'and', just use a comma
<johnlittle> dont forget to add names to the credits
<poningru> what he said ^^^
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, ok.. i barely passed english in highschool.. so im a bit cautious about jumping in on some things ;)
<Madpilot> heh. English was the one course in high school I consistently did well in :)
<poningru> elkbuntu: hehe me too, I only took one english course in college
* poningru again wonders who runs the ubuntu wiki
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, our exam was absolutely pathetic.. 'compare the symbols of light and dark between MacBeth and The Year of Living Dangerously'
<poningru> I want to add couple of lines to each wiki page
<poningru> err hold on
<Madpilot> poningru, change the template for every page, you mean?
<jenda> I'll be right with you to help out (if still possible)
<jenda> Just got up.
<poningru> Madpilot: sure
<poningru> Madpilot: well yes and not
<poningru> hold on i want to apply this patch to our wiki
<poningru> http://svn.wikimedia.org/viewvc/mediawiki/trunk/phase3/includes/Skin.php?r1=15930&r2=16137&sortby=date
<poningru> grr wtf
<poningru> ok well he didnt do that patch correctly
<poningru> but basically I want to add that
<Burgundavia> poningru: we use moinmoin
<poningru> getting ready for firefox 2.0 ;)
<Burgundavia> right
<poningru> oh
<Burgundavia> anyway, who is currently editing? elkbuntu or poningru?
* poningru isnt
<elkbuntu> i am.. slowly
<Burgundavia> ok, no worries
<johnlittle> She's renaming it Elbuntu's Weekly News
<johnlittle> grr I'm buying a new keyboard in the morning
<poningru> johnlittle: /me has a bunch lying around you can have one if you find a way to get it to you
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, lol
<johnlittle> poningru: thx..i have some corded ones in the closet but I'm going to go replace this wireless one with an upgraded model
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ping me when you are done
* poningru gasps
<poningru> johnlittle: spoiled :p
<johnlittle> lol
<johnlittle> well i should be spending my money on women and beer tonight but I'm working on UWN..that alone is enough savings for a keyboard
<elkbuntu> just hit save, Burgundavia
<elkbuntu> so give the darn thing a few seconds to compute ;)
<johnlittle> er minutes you mean
<elkbuntu> basically just re-worded the first community news to flow a bit better
<Burgundavia> ok, added new sections
<elkbuntu> feel free to undo it all ;)
<johnlittle> Corey and Melissa need to be added to the credits
<Burgundavia> yep
<elkbuntu> all i did was change words around...
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: what is your last name?
<elkbuntu> Draper
<Burgundavia> added
<Burgundavia> ok, what else do we need?
<elkbuntu> ugh, i feel dirty.. just booted the laptop into 'the other OS' to refresh myself in the workings of the opencd :|
<johnlittle> bad elk
<elkbuntu> i sort of need refreshing before i try pimp it on sfd :P
<johnlittle> Anything for the bug stats?
<Burgundavia> right, will do that
<poningru> elkbuntu: uh... you were kidding right?
<poningru> draper I mean
<poningru> elkbuntu: let me know if you need help with the opencd
<Burgundavia> bug information added
<johnlittle> nice
<elkbuntu> poningru, i dont need help, i just need to refresh myself with what is where so i dont fumble and look like a moron
* johnlittle decides not to make a joke
<elkbuntu> poningru, and... what do you mean am i kidding about my surname?
<Burgundavia> ok, need another round of feedback
<Burgundavia> I think we are ready to print
<elkbuntu> gimme a few to skim over the new bits
<poningru> Burgundavia: where do you get the bug information?
<poningru> not the security...
<Burgundavia> lp
<poningru> oh.. didnt know it had that capabliity
<johnlittle> should the new apps in edgy be bulleted?
<Burgundavia> it is very basic
<Burgundavia> yes
<johnlittle> it's kind of hard to read
<Burgundavia> oh, right, that is a bug
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you still editing?
<elkbuntu> almost done
<Burgundavia> we need to do this stuff in gobby
<poningru> gobby?
<Burgundavia> I will setup a gobby session on my server when I get home, to deal with it
<Burgundavia> collaborative editor
<poningru> woah
<Burgundavia> allows us all to edit at the same time
<elkbuntu> ok... i've hit save.. i keep forgetting to hit 'trivial change' to avoid spamming people :|
* poningru wonders why openoffice doesnt have stuff like this
<johnlittle> heh you can see Automatix in the screenshot for deskbar..should I redo it or does it matter?
<Burgundavia> not really
<johnlittle> good
<rjian> hello people
<johnlittle> hello person
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, is there any more to be added or is it ready to roll?
<Burgundavia> pretty much ready to roll
<elkbuntu> :)
<johnlittle> roll away
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: you want to honours to send it this week?
<Burgundavia> I will tell you when
<Burgundavia> I am going minor wording edits
<elkbuntu> probably undoing the edits i did :P
<johnlittle> Burgundavia - How is it sent?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle, got a dinner bell to ring?
<johnlittle> lol
<elkbuntu> "Come n' get it!"
<Burgundavia> pretty much you copy the raw code and send it to ubuntu-news
<Burgundavia> let me do a final edit and then we are good to go
<rjian> Burgundavia: Do u have anysuggestion?? I will be conducting FOSS conference on my place this comming september...
<Burgundavia> hmm, not really in a place to help you right now
<Burgundavia> In a mall with free wifi and I need to get UWN out before it closes
<rjian> hmmm
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: can you edit the news template to be the same as the #9 (mostly the footer about being a marketing team effort)
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: sorry, to be clear, just change the footer
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu, johnlittle: final changes?
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: No changes here
<Burgundavia> ok, adding toc
<rjian> hmmm maybe after may documentation i can participat here.. hehehe
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: template edited
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> final final sanity check
<johnlittle> image missing on the kubuntu post?
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: you need to copy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue10?action=raw to an email and email it to ubuntu-news@lists.ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> I will approve it through
<Burgundavia> I killed the kubuntu thing
<johnlittle> ah
<Burgundavia> screenshot was not ready
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you think we are good to go?
<elkbuntu> sec..
<elkbuntu> looks good to me
<Burgundavia> ok, john, send that email
<johnlittle> subject Ubuntu Weekly News #10?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> remeber to kill any signatures
<johnlittle> Burgundavia: sent
<Burgundavia> cheers
<johnlittle> they can close the mall now
<Burgundavia> dude, your paste was off
<Burgundavia> please resend
<johnlittle> eh I checked..what was wrong with it?
<Burgundavia> cut off at the developer notes
<Burgundavia> resend, it might be a mailman issue
<johnlittle> yeah i see the whole thing in sent email...resending
<Burgundavia> not seeing it yet
<johnlittle> resent
<Burgundavia> I hope it doesn't get stuck on the back of a slow truck *grin*
<Burgundavia> ok I see the same error, but I trust you
<johnlittle> yikes.
<elkbuntu> sure it's not a mail client error?
<johnlittle> I'm looking at my sent mail again..I show the whole thing
<Burgundavia> johnlittle: umm, ick, you sent HTML email, but it did get through
<Burgundavia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2006-August/000049.html
<Burgundavia> well, that is it for me
<Burgundavia> night everybody
<elkbuntu> night Burgundavia
<jenda> whoa, looks I came just late
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger :(
<jenda> Is there anything to help with left?
<elkbuntu> dont think so...
* jenda bangs head on wall
* elkbuntu comforts jenda
<jenda> Missed this, missed that... the leader of the Czech loco pung me a while ago and now he isn't there. That's what I call being absent from the right place at the right time.
<elkbuntu> dont fret too much jenda. you cant be everywhere all the time
<jenda> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, :| i think you do enough to be able to miss 1 or 32 things
<jenda> hehe
<elkbuntu> exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<johnlittle> oh..one of the benefits associated with sending UWN appears to be getting the out of office replies people send
<jenda> Shouldn't "the Novell team strong showing" be "the Novell team's strong showing" ?
<elkbuntu> eeps.. i didnt notice that :|
<jenda> I'll do it
<elkbuntu> just on the wiki, yeah
* Kamping_Kaiser decides hes out of touch... i have no idea what your talkinga bout :)
<jenda> done - and is it LinuxWorld Expo or LinuxWorldExpo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> former
<elkbuntu> leave it as the former
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue10
<jenda> elkbuntu: 'leave it' is relative - it's there twice, each diff
<johnlittle> LinuxWorld Expo
<jenda> done
<jenda> (see contents)
<elkbuntu> ah ok
<jenda> (err... "In this issue" section)
<jenda> "both the Ubuntu community and Canonical had a strong showing."
<jenda> Does that sound OK to you natives?
<elkbuntu> yes
<johnlittle> close enough
<jenda> OK
* jenda was thinking perhaps 'strong presence' or 'attendance'...
<elkbuntu> means the same thing
<jenda> OK
<Kamping_Kaiser> the USNs shoudl be dot points surely?
<elkbuntu> although showing is like a broader way of saying it.. it goes beyond just people to everything
<jenda> "due to be in Edgy" vs. "due for Edgy"?
<jenda> And whoa. "Anecdotal evidence suggests an overwhelming number of visitors"
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the context?
<jenda> for the 'due', the context is GNOME 2.16, due for Edgy
<jenda> or due to be in Edgy
<Kamping_Kaiser> due in edgy
<johnlittle> due for edgy flows better
<johnlittle> or in
<jenda> I think the author of the anectotal evidence part meant to say that from what people said about what they saw, right?
<jenda> OK, "in" it is
<elkbuntu> eeks.. jenda.. you're giving me a complex here :P
<jenda> En either case, he didn't mean 'anecdotal evidence'... or is it 'she'? ;)
<jenda> Trust me in evidence - I'm studying law :-D
<elkbuntu> dunno who put it in initially
<johnlittle> Corey
<johnlittle> I believe
<jenda> It's not important, really... I'm trying to think of a better way of saying it, though.
<jenda> Reportedly, ...
<jenda> would that work?
<johnlittle> I think anecdotal is better
<jenda> It meens a different thing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> athttp://osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=15554 (at is part of url)
<elkbuntu> jenda, it's a newsletter, not a legal briefing
<johnlittle> It just means that their observation lead them to that conclusion. However, there's no hard scientific data to back it up.
<jenda> Anecdotal evidence would be "My grandmother was at the booth, and she was using Ubuntu with Gnome... ad you know what? She said her best friend does too"
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, ++
<jenda> OK, we could just use a layman's terms expression: "From what we heard" or "It seemed to those present"...
* jenda shuts up and waits for what you folks say :)
<johnlittle> anecdotal is used properly IMO
<jenda> anecdotal evidence involves a story (anecdote) - judges in general according to a specific case. (Windows is not vulnerable to viruses, because my PC never had one. (It also never had an internet connection))
<jenda> But that's just me :)
<jenda> I'll leave it there, teeth screeching.
<elkbuntu> jenda, maybe the story is from corey's point of view.. he noted alot of ubuntu users so it's his anectode?
<jenda> gah :
<jenda> )
<johnlittle> http://www.bartleby.com/61/41/A0294100.html
<johnlittle> see #2
<elkbuntu> ok.. we'll leave it now
<jenda> It's not used right, I assure you, but then again, if it seems right to 3 out of four of us - and the one is me - it will seem OK to most other people out there, and the rest won't complain.
<jenda> johnlittle: anecdotal  anecdotal evidence ... so let's change it to anecdotal reports
<jenda> would you agree?
<elkbuntu> jenda, i think you're taking it too much to heart..
<jenda> :)
<johnlittle> No. I wouldn't change it.
<elkbuntu> it's already been sent out anyway
<jenda> aha
<jenda> :-D
* jenda didn't notice
<elkbuntu> hehe
<jenda> I'll come in time, next time... :)
<jenda> No, I won't, I'll be away all of next weej.
<jenda> damn, "week".
<jenda> Now you all know what keyboard I use.
<jenda> Or do you... perhaps other keyboards have the j and k next to each other too :)
<elkbuntu> the middle row of a US layout keyboard: asdfghjkl;'
<johnlittle> what about dvorak keyboards?
<elkbuntu> no idea
<johnlittle> worst invention ever
<elkbuntu> no, that would be those silly 'no letters on the keys' keyboards
<johnlittle> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> oi, whats wrong with hh keyboard?
<jenda> hehe
<elkbuntu> i need to look at my keyboard to remember where the special chars in my passwords are.. and i've had them for like 5 months now
<jenda> elkbuntu, johnlittle, I've been using a modded dvorak for over a year, and before I got a keyboard that could switch keycaps around, I used a blank one :-D
<jenda> Bottom row: ;qjkxbmwvz
<jenda> hm
<jenda> I just got a bit of feedback on UWN
<elkbuntu> you're such a geek, jenda :P
<johnlittle> Dang..when you're getting called a geek in a linux IRC room... :D
<jenda> Did I say "heavily modded"? :-D
<jenda> AND I'm a non-techie
<johnlittle> I have robots that type for me
<elkbuntu> techie != geek
<jenda> Anyway...
<jenda> The Czech LoCo team leader thinks that the UWN should be GPG signed, and should come from a @ubuntu.com adress (this part is just for the image)...
<elkbuntu> that's a decent idea
<johnlittle> Yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> why sign it?
<johnlittle> +1 nerd street cred
<jenda> Yes.
<jenda> :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> right....
<johnlittle> lol
<jenda> BTW, he says he just got a job offer from Canonical...
* jenda whispers "lucky bastard"
<elkbuntu> well.. integrity is important these days
<jenda> But he won't take it - he'll work for Google.
<elkbuntu> what was the job offer?
<jenda> Not sure
<jenda> BTW - I'm really REALLY happy with the dvorak. All wrist strains gone, typing is ery quick and easy :)
<jenda> OTOH, I had to add a second mode switch to have a four layer kbd - since I need Czech and French letters too ( )
<jenda> Which leaves a lot of space for useless stuff 
* Kamping_Kaiser backs away slowly
<elkbuntu> lol
<johnlittle> have you used the character palette app in gnome?
<jenda> Nah, I used xmodmap, with a list of unicode chars on the web somewhere. Useful, if you ask me 
<jenda> I have most of the Greek  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, you could probablay gte some good smiles out of that
<dsas> Hi
<dsas> Could whoever sent out the UWN make sure it fits in 80 characters width or something? I have to horizontal scroll to read all the text.
<Kamping_Kaiser> what mail client are yo uusing o_0
<johnlittle> http://gadgets.fosfor.se/the-top-10-weirdest-keyboards-ever/
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw. does uwn get sent to a special list? or where?
<dsas> thunderbird
<dsas> Kamping_Kaiser: ubuntu-news
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, i'm not on that
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> my TB does that too
<jenda> not good
<jenda> OK, noted for next time...
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. food :)
<jenda> johnlittle: if, by any chance, it is you who sends it out next time, don't forget to line-break
<johnlittle> Jenda: I doubt it. I was just filling in for Matthew and following the instructions I had.
<johnlittle> Jenda: But noted...just in case
* jenda wonders where to put that as a note for editors...
<johnlittle> no idea
<dsas> can't you have a subpage off of the marketing page that has that and other information about the UWN
<elkbuntu> i think it was more because it was sent out html
<elkbuntu> plain text usually wraps automatically afaik
<jenda> It was?
<jenda> Another mistake, IMO...
<jenda> UWN should be plain text.
<jenda> But that's just an opinion.
<elkbuntu> im not sure john was aware...
<dsas> I'm surprised that no-one else has pointed out it tbh. There were complaints on sounder when sabdfl started sending html email....
<jenda> It's not a problem - but I'm thinking I'll make a UWN editor's policy page somewhere.
<dsas> I suppose it was only sent out an hour ago. I assume I won't be the first complainee anyway :)
<elkbuntu> jenda, probably a good idea
<jenda> (And I'll leave it up to the big bosses to decide which of the things we come up with will really be an editor's policy)
<elkbuntu> the main thing is to follow nettiquet or however the heck it's spelled
<dsas> netiquette ;)
* dsas cheers for irc clients with spellcheckers :)
<elkbuntu> i think xchat has it.. but i probably disabled it..
<jenda> I would as well
<johnlittle> Matthew is firing off emails..no word on his dad yet though
<jenda> yep
<elkbuntu> tell him we're all thinking of them
<jenda> yo, folks, please review the first draft: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Nookie> hi! is there anywhere where i can get BIG posters or something like that to put in my computershop to show that ubuntu exist??
<dsas> jenda: I'd swap the line breaks for "always send in plain text"
<jenda> OK
<jenda> yes, of course ;)
<jenda> Nookie: I'd love to say yes...
<jenda> But no, not yet :(
<jenda> It is one of the purposes of the proposed SpreadUbuntu project, which I'm in charge of, but we aren't there just yet.
<Nookie> jenda: hehehe well ill be waiting for them... =) because with such stuff ubuntu will get even more attention =)
<jenda> Yes indeed :)
<jenda> elkbuntu, johnlittle... https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter
<johnlittle> looks good. Although the person sending it may not have an ubuntu.com address
<jenda> And, I'd like to create an ubuntu-marketing project in launchpad, to cluster together the products we have there.
<jenda> I'm aware of that shortcoming, john...
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> Well, perhaps it should be sent by someone who does. No offence meant - you'll definitely see me supporting your membership once you candidate :). But for now, if, for example, we have a look at the fridge, only members can become editors.
<johnlittle> I only sent it this week because I was asked to.
<johnlittle> I think Corey was just being polite. I wouldn't expect this to happen again.
<jenda> It's no problem really :)
<jenda> MenZa: have that site anywhere on hand? ;)
<jenda> nvm, gotta run
<MenZa> sure jenda
<MenZa> http://um.menza.org
<MenZa> I still need to implement the counter though
<jenda> OK, and ya think I could have the source, later on, to fill it up with the required content?
* jenda really has to run now.
<MenZa> sure.
<jenda> back
<jenda> johnlittle: ping
<jenda> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> jenda, semi-pong
<jenda> semi-hello
<elkbuntu> watchin a tv show.. ad-break at the moment
<jenda> I was semi-thinking that I could semi-create a launchpad semi-product for the ubuntu-counter.
<elkbuntu> hmm.. you mean make it semi-official?
<jenda> nah
<jenda> just give it more of a community interface
<jenda> We have products for the other projects
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/products/fridge
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-magazine
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/products/spreadubuntu
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-video
<jenda> And I'd make you the owner there.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure i see ht4 point in a product tbh
<jenda> ht4 point?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> It allows bug reports and specs
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) the
<jenda> in a unified way for all the stuff we have.
<jenda> It's what is used for all other things, such as the main website.
* Kamping_Kaiser must not be enoughof a dreamer... theidea of specs on u-c just seems insane to me
<jenda> When you fing a mistake on www.ubuntu.com, you report a bug
<jenda> If you have a suggestion, you spec it.
<jenda> Some for ubuntu-counter
<elkbuntu> hmm..
<elkbuntu> i suppose it's a worthwhile idea.. however.. im a little worried about the 'multiple cook' effect that could arise
<elkbuntu> afk a few
<jenda> what do you mean?
* jenda wonders if the owner should be the marketing team or elkbuntu for the counter and johnlittle for ubuntuvideo
<jenda> made it themselves for now
<elkbuntu> what i mean is, i'm worried whether people are going to try put too much meaning into it, and try build it up to the point it loses it's relevance and integrity.
<elkbuntu> i've already had to add button versions for each distrobution on the page because kubuntu people wanted to make a kubuntu version of the whole site, which would end up in splitting the stats and hence ruining their value
<elkbuntu> maybe im being over-protective, i dont know
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont think so
<jenda> No, your point is valid
<jenda> OTOH, launchpad doesn't create _another_ place with info - it links to the relevant places, and when a bug is reported there, you are emailed.
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders what sort of bug, apart from /'its not kde enough' and 'i want it translated'
<elkbuntu> i do need to add support for translation yet, it is on my to-do list for the site.
<jenda> So spec it :)
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: typos, for example, or breakages.
<Kamping_Kaiser> well those might come as resultsof internationalisatoin, *shrug* as youwill
<elkbuntu> do you think the counter needs an actual wiki page, rather than just a link from it? im not sure it does personally, just asking
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you get info abouta channel?
<jenda> /cs info #chan
<elkbuntu>  /cs info #channel
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes freenode, oi, give me info
<elkbuntu> you need to look through the various channels chanserv is in
<elkbuntu> it'll randomly echo the notices to you in one of them
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok
<elkbuntu> afaik you can set xchat to make seperate dialogs for services
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does by default, i turned itoff
<elkbuntu> there you go then
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, topic needs updating
<Kamping_Kaiser> UWN 10, not 9
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #10 is out | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<jenda> it's not locked, KK :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok :)
<elkbuntu> dont you have mode buttons enabled?
<Kamping_Kaiser> have whats?
<elkbuntu> look under 'view'
<elkbuntu> 4th option.. puts little buttons to represent the modes next to the topic bar
<jenda> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser ads user list and mode thingies.
<Kamping_Kaiser> well the user mode buttons are useless
<elkbuntu> i dont have them there for their uses.. i have them there for quickly glancing to see if topic is locked or channels moderated :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure if i'm going to actually get use out of them
<elkbuntu> the ban list button is quicker than going all te way to the menu ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b VforVend*@*!##overflow@*]  by jenda
<MenZa> elkbuntu: put the RSS feed information in the meta of the counter :)
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> And is it possible for you to make one which only displays users (just a number) and one with machines?
<elkbuntu> yeah.. i suppose i could do that
<elkbuntu> MenZa, just the number or in a sentance?
<MenZa> Just the number :)
<elkbuntu> MenZa, http://ubuntucounter.org/rss-users.php for users and http://ubuntucounter.org/rss-machines.php for machines
<elkbuntu> wb jenda
<jenda> gah, you actually made me get out of bed :)
<jenda> but thx - got disconected somehow.
<elkbuntu> sorry :(
<jenda> It's OK
<jenda> I was about to get up anyway. 4 PM isn't the right time to sleep :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> just having a nap were you?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<panickedthumb> I want to see too jenda :)
<jenda> not here ;)
<elkbuntu> o.O
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> amazing what a typo can cause...
<jenda> I meant #ubuntu-meeting
<jenda> s/ark/e/
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> is there a marketing meeting now?
<jenda> no
<jenda> I'm working on integrating the ubuntuforums with the rest of the community...
<jenda> which includes educating forum staff about the workings.
<jenda> hello dabear
<dabear> hi
<dabear> I'm beginning to have a lot of tabs open now :p
<jenda> As long as it's less than 15, you're safe.
<dabear> 12 actually
<jenda> urgh, I just counted 30
<dabear> maybe I should use tree view instead of tabs view in xchat?
<jenda> which means 28 channels... but two of those I don't usually hang out in.
<jenda> Yes, it helps a LOT
<jenda> (BTW, this is strongly OT)
<dabear> yeah :P
<dabear> hm, why aren't there any OP's here?
<jenda> there are
<elkbuntu> freenode policy to hide
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+oo elkbuntu poningru]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+oo MenZa MitchM_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+oo nixternal johnlittle]  by ChanServ
<jenda> :-D
<elkbuntu> w00t
<dabear> hm.. ho did you do that?
<dabear> how*
<elkbuntu> magic
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-oo nixternal johnlittle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-oo MenZa MitchM_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-oo elkbuntu poningru]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> yup
<jenda> you need the right scripts, the right access, and the right command
<dabear> hm, how can you controll chanserv like that?
<jenda> you need to have the access.
<jenda> I registered this channel, so I have full access.
<jenda> and then, even if you don't have any scripts, you can type: /msg chanserv op <nick>
<jenda> err...
<jenda> /msg chanserv op #channel <nick>
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o dabear]  by ChanServ
<jenda> like that :)
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o dabear]  by ChanServ
<dabear> :)
<jenda> And, BTW, #ubuntuforums uses the same system now, dabear.
<dabear> yeah, okay
<dabear> hm.. when not OT-ing, what do you guys do on this channel, really?
<jenda> We market.
<jenda> :-D
<jenda> Well, you might want to see the Marketing Team wiki: wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<dabear> oh
* dabear is lazy
<dabear> http-it please? :P
<jenda> we take care of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, the Fridge (but there is #ubuntu-fridge), www.ubuntuvideo.com, spreadubuntu and the ubuntu magazine
* elkbuntu clears throat
<elkbuntu> and sort of the counter too.. :P
<jenda> damn
<jenda> I knew I forgot something :)
<jenda> Sorry :-D
<elkbuntu> that's ok
<jenda> And it had to be the one that you, who is watching, created ;)
<elkbuntu> no need to worry,im not evil or dangerous
<elkbuntu> we're also embarking on some research projects too, one involving surveying users
<dabear> so elks for humans isn't dangerous? *bad taste of humour*
<jenda> Yes, that is a particularly interesting one.
<dabear> aren't*
<elkbuntu> dabear, not as dangerous as bears are :P
<dabear> ah
<elkbuntu> jenda will testify, i'm fairly harmless
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: BTW, the Fridge has reported bugs on it... ;)
<jenda> Definitely more harmless than Da bear.
<elkbuntu> he's gone to bed almost 2 hours ago now
<jenda> aha
<jenda> PlHL: careful, you seem to be susceptible to D-C-C exploits
<MenZa> PlHL: your connection is quite fucked.
<nixternal> heh, port 8001 bud
<nixternal> !language
<nixternal> ;)
<MenZa> -marketing :d
<MenZa> But yes.
<MenZa> 'scuse me.
<MenZa> PlHL: that's your punishment for using Cybercity :D
<johnlittle> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3000620033916829403
<johnlittle> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7166235331884680229
<jenda> Shpamma-lamma-ding-DONG
<jenda> If only sound worked in my firefox :(
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-13
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_52
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #52 is out! UWN #53 is in progress to be released Sunday August 18th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<juliux> hi beuno 
<beuno> hey juliux!  how are you doing?
<juliux> beuno, not too bad
<juliux> and you?
<beuno> juliux: very good, came back yesterday from a conference, gave a talk on ubuntu  :D
<jenda> yo
<jenda> :)
<beuno> hey hey jenda!
<jenda> :)
<juliux> beuno, cool
<jenda> still too busy to be much fun, me ;)
<beuno> juliux: how's the ubucon coming along?
<juliux> i am off now
<beuno> jenda: the book translation?   should we celebrate yet?
<jenda> beuno: tomorrow :)
<jenda> beuno: 3 chapters and conclusion left
<jenda> I did 4 chapters just yesterday.
* beuno puts the champagne in the freezer
<jenda> hehe
<Vorian> <spam>http://digg.com/linux_unix/Powered_by_Ubuntu_Case_Badges_Put_in_your_order_now</spam>
* Vorian hides
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> that's my job, usually ;)
<jenda> although if other people start doing it, my job is done.
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> handy python cheat sheet at the machine crusade
<Vorian> http://vorian.org/?p=114
<leftcase> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-14
<dthacker> Hi!  Is the mailing list moderator online?
<dthacker> The short story is:  I sent an email telling the marketing list about a survey.   Then I read a note at the survey site requesting that mailing lists not be notified.  I'd like the moderator to delete my emails on the subject.  Thanks
<popey> too late i suspect
<popey> when did you send the mail?
<dthacker> I received a note saying that they were waiting for moderator approval.  
<dthacker> About 90 minutes ago or less.
<popey> ah, you might be in luck
<dthacker> let's hope so.  I don't want to be the rotten banana who skewed the results
<popey> email corey.burger@gmail.com
<popey> he runs the ubuntu-marketing list
<dthacker> tnx sending it now
<Admiral_Chicago> i think he's on vacation
<popey> well he is the only admin of that list
<popey> so nobody else is going to release that mail only him
<dthacker> mailed
<dthacker> It's ok, Ubuntu had a wide lead in the survey anyway :)
<dthacker> It should help dispel all this distrowatch<->PCLinuxOS nonsense going on for the last two days.
<dthacker> The sky is not falling. 
* popey gives no credence to the distrowatch stuff anyway
* popey notes that there is almost always a lull between releases of ubuntu
<dthacker> It's like (fill in the country) Idol,   only less scientific
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<RainCT> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-16
<aneb> Hi
<aneb> i have a CD distribution plan to distribute two free Ubuntu CDs to two people (one CD each). One has said that they don't know much computers. 
<aneb> As we speak, I am trying to do a paper insert with the CD so that they know it's from me 
<aneb> what do you think? will this be successful?
<BHSPitMonkey> aneb, huh?
<katkin> mornin'
<gerr2> mrning all
<gerr2> or morning in English
<gerr2> have you guys seen the shop - shop.canonical.com?
<gerr2> interested in what you think
<juliux> morning gerr2 
<juliux> gerr2, good choice for the shirts, hanes beefy is a good quality
<popey> oooo i like the "import user from launchpad"
<popey> very nice
<popey> picked up my address 
<juliux> gerr2, shops looks great
<gerr2> that's great to hear
<gerr2> feel free to spread the word
<gerr2> i'm off to the dentist 
<gerr2> ouch
<juliux> gerr2, good luck
<popey> gerr2: friend of my requests you start selling lanyards :)
<juliux> hi mindspin 
<mindspin> hi juliux
<elkbuntu> gerr2, that is great. You should add aussie dollar support though :
<elkbuntu> gerr2, sizing charts for the wearables would also be a good idea
<elkbuntu> since i'm pretty sure that an XL 'skinny fit' would probably not go well on my body
<jenda> gerr2: you around?
<jenda> I think I have a few questions for ye ;)
<gerr2> yup - stopped shaking after the dentist 
<jenda> gerr2: PM?
<gerr2> try me at about 3pm BST? 
<jenda> sure, what's BST? :)
<jenda> British thingy, right.
<jenda> OK, I might be an hour or so off ;)
<gerr2> it's Her Majesty's time 
<gerr2> the british think they invented the clock
<gerr2> and time
<gerr2> UTC +1
<jenda> gerr2: sweet, same timezone ;)
<jenda> or... it's summertime...
<dthacker> store not available in USA?  No USD prices.
<jenda> ...when the livin', is easy... your daddy's rich, and your momma's good lookin'...
<jenda> etc. ;)
<jenda> so, it's one hour off...
<jenda> hmm... and that means... one hour from now... I think. OK
<jenda> :)
<katkin> dthacker: it should have prices in dollars. . . . .
<gerr2> jenda: yes
<jenda> good, good ;)
<gerr2> jenda: I HOPE SO ANYWAY AS I AM OFF TO GET SOMETHING TO EAT
<jenda> O_o
<jenda> :)
* jenda reaches over and presses caps lock
<gerr2> jenda: didn't mean to shout sorry
<jenda> It's ok. I just handed in some work a month overdue and didn't get shouted at, so I deserve it now :)
<katkin> dthacker: can you see the option to change the currency on the shop?
* dthacker blushes in embarrassment
<dthacker> katkin: yes
<katkin> dthacker: cool :) I was a bit worried then! What do you think of the site?
<dthacker> very nice!  Need to lose weight to fit into the black tee.   
<dthacker> :)
<gerr2> juliux: PING
<juliux> gerr2, pong
<gerr2> A michael from dell is looking for you says he needs a number
<tsmithe> jenda, we play that with the school big band
<gerr2> dthacker: the picture is not actual size
<gerr2> jenda: how are you asking me these questions? 
<gerr2> juliux: are you contacting michael directly? 
<elkbuntu> gerr2, did you see my comments about the shop?
<jenda> yo
<jenda> tsmithe: every one plays that ;)
<jenda> gerr2: is PM ok? :)
<tsmithe> jenda, yep!
<jenda> tsmithe: I use it to compare jazz bands, because every band has it ;)
<jenda> tsmithe: the totally best version is Ray Charles & Cleo Laine's ;)
<tsmithe> hehe
* jenda does an --assume-yes on gerr2 
<gerr2> elkbuntu: offline? 
<gerr2> i think i might be unregistered again
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> gerr2, that is great. You should add aussie dollar support though :
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> gerr2, sizing charts for the wearables would also be a good idea
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> since i'm pretty sure that an XL 'skinny fit' would probably not go well on 
<gerr2> elkbuntu: what's a sizing chart? 
<jenda> and, yes, you're unregged
<gerr2> elkbuntu: aus$ not supported in OS Commerce I think
<elkbuntu> gerr2, a chart that shows bust/chest and waist measurements for garments
<gerr2> jenda: how do i re-reg?
<elkbuntu> gerr2, i not by default, but it is available
<popey> gerr2: /msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>
<elkbuntu> gerr2, many aussie e-shops use oscommerce
<jenda> thx, popey 
<popey> when you have a moment, i need a word gerr2 
<katkin> gerr2: I know what a sizing chart is
<katkin> gerr2: I can speak to MM to see if we can get one on there
<elkbuntu> katkin, thanks. it'll definately help avoid people being annoyed they got the wrong size
<katkin> elkbuntu: yep, that is really good feedback :)
<elkbuntu> i like the launchpad integration too. very efficient
<elkbuntu> more that one womens shirt would also be nice, but that's nothing to do with the site itself
<elkbuntu> a womens polo would be nice
<elkbuntu_> must be stormier here than i thought :-/
<ryanakca> beuno: ping
<ryanakca> beuno: Sorry, I won't be able to take this week's closeup (vacation)... could you take it please? And last weeks image is available here: http://blog.ryanak.ca/kopete.svgz (Oxygen kopete icon)
<beuno> ryanakca: hey
<beuno> sure, no problem
<beuno> I can't see that image correctly though
<ryanakca> open it in inkscape
<ryanakca> should work... hmm
<beuno> ryanakca: oh, I should insall inkscape then   :p
<beuno> ryanakca: I'm off to work, but don't worry about it, I'll cook something up, thanks  :D
* ryanakca nods... or http://blog.ryanak.ca/kopete.png
<ryanakca> Cheers
* ryanakca goes back to camping
<beuno> jenda: ping
<juliux> hey beuno 
<beuno> hey juliux  :D
<juliux> everything fine with you?
<beuno> yeap yeap, a bit over worked, but that should be solved by the end of the week
<beuno> youtself?
<beuno> er, "yourself"?
<juliux> i have a job and a flat in hannover
<juliux> next week i will move
<beuno> ah, cool!  finished the internship?
<jenda> beuno: pong
<jenda> beuno: finished translating today!
<juliux> beuno, yes
<jenda> $2300 for me, yay ;)
<juliux> jenda, ??
<beuno> jenda: yaaaaaaaay!  so I guess you'll be drunk-ish the next week or so?
<jenda> beuno: yeah, pretty much
<jenda> starting in about 2 hours
<jenda> :D
<juliux> jenda, what kind of translating?
<beuno> hahah
<jenda> just kidding, I still have to proofread.
<jenda> juliux: I make my living by translating poorly written alternative medicine texts into English. Does that sound weird?
<jenda> It is.
<beuno> jenda: can you cloak someone with /unaffiliated/?    I can't find any staffers around  :/
<jenda> beuno: of course
<beuno> hahaha
<beuno> jenda: his nickname is lavaramano
<jenda> beuno: have him get an alternate nick
<beuno> juliux: so, happy about the new job?
<juliux> beuno, yes 
* jenda is happy about being finally unemployed :D
<beuno> jenda: you can't cloak that one?
<beuno> juliux: congrats then!
<juliux> i am out for dinner now
<beuno> juliux: go, we'll have to talk and organize a few things when all of us are a bit more free/less drunk
<jenda> beuno: I can, but you need two linked nicks for an unaffiliated cloak
<juliux> beuno, hehe
<beuno> jenda: he should change his nick now, or just choose one?
<jenda> beuno: choose, register, link
<jenda> beuno: /msg nickserv link lavaramano <password>
<jenda> he has to type that as the alternate
<jenda> (I recommend lavaramano_ )
<beuno> jenda: cool, will have him do it now
<jenda> great
<jenda> beuno: isn't there this online tool thing made for one to be able to alter the Ubnutu install CD?
<beuno> jenda: "online tool"?
<beuno> to alter the install CD?
* beuno is confused
<beuno> jenda: lavaramano did it
<jenda> beuno: yeah, I thought there was something that'd help you generate a custom Ubuntu ISO
<jenda> beuno: cloaked
<beuno> jenda: I think there is, can't remember where I saw it, I'll ask around
<beuno> I'm pretty sure it's not an online tool though
<jenda> beuno: yeah, but you know me, I'm stupid.
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda: thanks so much  :D
<jenda> no prob
<beuno> :D
<beuno> jenda: lavaramano says "gracias"
<jenda> beuno: say , "de nada"
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda: you can brush up on your spanish for when you come visit  ;)
<jenda> beuno: ooh, I definitely should :)
<jenda> beuno: keep in mind, I now have the money to do so any time...
<jenda> beuno: in fact, what are you doing tonight?
<jenda> :D
<jenda> don't worry, I didn't get paid yet.
<jenda> besides, I'm having a good, Czech beer and goulash tonight :)
<beuno> jenda: you can absolutely come at any time!   tonight I'm free, and there are parties on friday, saturday and sunday (monday is holiday here)
<beuno> aaaah, goulash
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> sweet
<jenda> I won't come this summer
<jenda> beuno: what's the best time of the year to come?
<beuno> jenda: spring/autumn probably, not too touristy and nice weather
* jenda notes in the diary.
<jenda> beuno: I hope the april UDS is down there ;)
<beuno> oooh, I should lobby for that!
<jenda> that would rock :)
<jenda> would make my trip a no-brainer.
<beuno> yeap yeap, I should try and propose it
<jenda> hooolllyy cwap, the sunset is incredibly... yellow today :) It just flooded my room.
<jenda> no seriously, it looks like some horror movie out ther...
<beuno> heh, you do have an amazing view..
<jenda> And I still don't have a camera... mmm... maybe I should buy one :)
<jenda> No, I'll be buying a cell phone, and that'll have a little camera.
<jenda> http://www.html4.com/mime/jpg/Will_code_HTML_for_food.jpg
<Tm_T> oh, that again
<dergringo> jenda: ping
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-17
<juliux> good morning
<Riddell> any ubuntu-marketing list moderators about?  I have a post pending
<jenda> Riddell: I think I still have access, lemme check
<jenda> ryanakca: done
<jenda> oops
<jenda> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> thanks :)
<jenda> np
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-08-19
<beuno> jenda: ping
<L1pe> hey guys, sunday's date in the topic is wrong, sunday is the 19th
<jenda> beuno: pong
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Watersevenub> Susana, hey ... just sent the email to Corey about the Free Schools Project in Portugal ;)
<Watersevenub> Susana, was there any other page where UWN accepts submissions rather than by email?
<Susana> Watersevenub: just saw your email 
<Susana> nice :)
<Susana> the correct place seems to be ubuntu-marketing-submissions 
<Watersevenub> Susana, where?
<Susana> its a mailling list
<Susana> ubuntu-marketing-submissions at lists ubuntu com 
<Watersevenub> Susana, hhhmmm ... I have to leave now, can you forward it there please?
<Susana> Watersevenub: sure
<dergringo> Hi
<dergringo> What is the status of the DIY project?
<jenda> hello dergringo 
<jenda> status bad
<jenda> you pung me a few days ago
<jenda> the team has fallen apart and no progress is happening.
<jenda> Besides, the server is down and Mitch Mahan is nowhere to be found.
<dergringo> jenda: oh that sounds bad. :-(
<dergringo> Well is there still some interest in this project?
<jenda> I've started working in parallell bits, with Canonical and shop.canonical.com, but it's not much.
<juliux> jenda, lets call a team meeting;)
<jenda> dergringo: I'm always interested in ti.
<jenda> juliux: I think one was planned :D
<jenda> gerry will be able to come after the weekend
<jenda> And I'd like him to be there.
<dergringo> Because my full time job will be finished in the end of august
<dergringo> This means that I'll have some time left to support the project
<dergringo> I was very busy the last few months so I wasn't able to to anything for DIY
<dergringo> So maybe we can set up a new team?
<dergringo> I have a server that I can offer
<dergringo> (a patched one) SCNR ;)
<jenda> dergringo: the project would probably take some restructuring.
<jenda> shouldn't be too much of a problem though
<jenda> dergringo: there's a chance we could include the community-supplied materials in shop.canonical.com in some way.
<jenda> dergringo: which would be totally cool ;)
<jenda> all we'd need to make DIY into is a resource for creating DIY material, and that would be a lot easier.
<jenda> basically, I'd chop off the howto section plan for now, and focus on creating a database of downloadable material
<dergringo> I don't like the aura of shop.canonical.com :) The url sounds like all the money goes to canonical not to the people
<jenda> along with some basic guidelines on how to create new marketing material.
<jenda> dergringo: that's why there'd be a community section.
<jenda> dergringo: perhaps we could even win a forward to that section from shop.ubuntu.com :)
<dergringo> shop.ubuntu.com would sound much better
<dergringo> :)
<jenda> well, no - not for what there is right now
<jenda> the money is all canonical's
<dergringo> or even ubuntushop.com
<jenda> but gerry and I talked about a section for stuff people like julius or I produce.
<jenda> (I don't plan to produce any more anytime soon)
<dergringo> well that is the idea of the DIY project isn't it?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> 1/4 of it ;)
<dergringo> :)
<dergringo> So you 
<dergringo> want to take this part off?
<dergringo> Or have I misunderstood you?
<jenda> no - I want to use Canonical's help.
<jenda> to achieve it, by fusing it into shop.canonical.com in some way.
<jenda> so that people who want swag will go to either that or shop.ubuntu.com, and click their way through clearly separated canonical/community sections
<dergringo> I don't see the advantages of this plan
<jenda> 1) it gets done
<jenda> 2) it fulfills the purpose
<jenda> ad 1) - DIY is never gonna get done. It's been in the works for over a year, and there is simply not enough dedicated manpower.
<jenda> ad 2) the purpose is that there is _one_ place to go to if you want to buy swag.
<jenda> This place could be a joint effort by the community and canonical, at shop.canonical.com and shop.ubuntu.com, with two separate sections, one provided by Canonical, and one provided by the community.
<jenda> This would leave DIY itself a much simpler task to complete.
<dergringo> I see you have some ideas :)
<jenda> hell yeah, I've been the leader of the project for over a year, and it was never finished - I have _TONS_ of ideas :D
<dergringo> :D
<dergringo> ideas are good
<dergringo> Ok let me tell you this
<jenda> It was never finished, because although I could have given it a lot of time, I don't have the skills to create it technically, so I needed people to do it for me, and although I did have a lot of very good workers over the course of time, they were never good enough (and my leadership never good enough) to actually complete it.
<jenda> ^_^
<dergringo> I offer you my work as a backend dev as long as the code is beeing used for a community project
<jenda> dergringo: I would gladly accept, if I didn't know you'd be the fourth or fifth backend dev who has wasted their time on work that would never be used.
<jenda> so, what I prefer to do now is to focus on getting the community-swag-shop up, and I'm hoping to get Canonical's help there.
<jenda> And once that's done, we could move on to what's left of the original plan, and that is a database of downloadable (printable) swag-to-be.
<jenda> And when that is done, the last step is the howtos section, which focuses on all the experiences of locos to be collected so that other locos could use them.
<dergringo> jenda: You are the project leader. And me as a dev I think that the plans look very weird. Where is the list with the detailed requirements?
<dergringo> I am missing some project documentation
<jenda> dergringo: erm,... the wiki? :)
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<dergringo> Yes I read the wiki but this is not what a dev is looking for :D
<dergringo> We need technical specifications (look at the mail that I wrote some months ago with the questions)
<jenda> I answered them as best I could.
<dergringo> I know jenda and you answered them well! So why don't we publish it?
<jenda> Feel free :D
<jenda> I'm still looking for the emails
<jenda> what name do you send under?
<dergringo> Why don't we define exactly what this project is all about? :)
<jenda> gotcha
<dergringo> jenda: dergringo " aht" gmail "doht" com
<jenda> got it
<jenda> erm
<jenda> I've been trying to for a year.
<jenda> dergringo: and yeah, looking over that, it would be outdated if the above plan with canonical worked out.
<jenda> I'll know more about that in the next 3 days
<jenda> (talk with gerry)
<jenda> After we know where that's headed, we will have to think of restructuring (or not) the current plan.
<jenda> dergringo: I believe there is a _lot_ of backend work already done, except it's scattered in various places I don't see :
<jenda> :(
<jenda> I think only Dan Buch would know that, and he hasn't been overly communicative lately.
<jenda> However, I have some urgent work to do in the next 2 hours... and it's about 6 hours of work... dammit :D
<dergringo> jenda: allright just contact me by mail or by jabber (dergringo@swissjabber.org)
<dergringo> I'm looking forward to hear from you
<dergringo> I have a lot of time in the first two september weeks
<dergringo> So maybe you got it until then ;)
<jenda> dergringo: I'll do my best.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-11
<vadi2> I think this'll be of interesting to some, found it on russian ubuntu forums: http://ur1.ca/2bc
<shahriar86> checking
<shahriar86> interesting one
<shahriar86> :)
<suprfish> does the spread-ubuntu mailing list work or is it just slowly moderated?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-12
<quesh-m> hello
<Flannel> Howdy quesh-m 
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-13
<hubuntu> pep let me know when you come back
<quesh-m> hello
<hubuntu> Flannel, hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-14
<joaopinto> Hello, someone related to Canonical alive :P ?
<shahriar86> hi guys can anyone give me articles on why we need open source
<shahriar86> we will use it in the schools to atract students
<shahriar86> hello??
 * svaksha points to fsf.org 
<shahriar86> ok thanks
<shahriar86> there is a problem...
<svaksha> shahriar86: some good articles there, a bit high on philosophy though
<shahriar86> why Richard Stallman differentiate Free software and open source software
<shahriar86> svaksha: actually I am collecting metarials so I can write one myself
<shahriar86> *for the kids
<svaksha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libre#Libre
<shahriar86> yes I agree. but again why then he is actually against using open source as a term
<shahriar86> why he prefers open source
<svaksha> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?FreeAsInBeer
<shahriar86> I mean open source is much more meaningful than Free.. (by free many dont get the Free as in Freedom)
 * svaksha asks shahriar86 to _read_ links
<shahriar86> yes I am checking svaksha
<shahriar86> perhaps I have not made myself clear
<shahriar86> what I am asking is why still Richard Stallman insists on using Free Software when it creates ambiguity, Open source is much more meaningful and easily explained
<shahriar86> many dont get "Free as in Freedom not in Free Beer"
<shahriar86> I have seen many people failing to understand the term Free (as in price) and the philosophy of Free (as in freedom) even though they are very vocal in promoting FOSS
<svaksha> shahriar86: use 'libre' word - no ambiguity
<shahriar86> ok... then :)
<shahriar86> that was just a personal question, 
<shahriar86> any way we go our goal is same :)
<svaksha> shahriar86: :)
 * svaksha uses libre always 
<shahriar86> it does not matter what we call it as long as it means Freedom in Use, distribution and modification
<shahriar86> ok svaksha :)
<svaksha> shahriar86: dont forget contribution 
<shahriar86> ohh yes contribution :)
 * shahriar86 is searching Bengali dictonary for the word 'libre'
<svaksha> mukt ?
<svaksha> mukti 
<shahriar86> mukto
<shahriar86> yes
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> Unmukto is the correct one
<shahriar86> though less uses it
<shahriar86> svaksha: are you familiar with bengali?
<shahriar86> can you help with my article?... actually I am stuck
<shahriar86> that is why I am searching around
<svaksha> no bangla, try #linux-india , may find some translators there
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> hmm
<svaksha> or #mukt.in
<svaksha> on freenode
<shahriar86> ok btw
<shahriar86> #bangladesh is also Bengali speaking
<Feravolo> hello
<shahriar86> hi
<Feravolo> are you still looking for information about free software ?
<shahriar86> yes kinda
<Feravolo> Linux vs. Microsoft ?
<shahriar86> Feravolo: sorry not about linux vs. microsoft really
<Feravolo> what then ?
<shahriar86> because I really dont think there is any reall comparison
<shahriar86> I am trying to write up a short article where I am describing 5-10th grade students what open source is about
<shahriar86> these students wont understand much about software coding
<shahriar86> and such
<shahriar86> so need something simpler to explain
<Feravolo> have you looked at the open source foundation web site
<shahriar86> humm those talks about the philosophy.
<shahriar86> I understand the philosophy as a whole, but not sure about whether students will understand them
<shahriar86> and I am actually not interested much into just translating any documents
<shahriar86> I am trying to write in Bengali
<Feravolo> Free software is about the free exchange of ideas in the computer science community. 
<shahriar86> humm yes.
<shahriar86> I guess that is why I am making it so complicated
<shahriar86> but I dont want to focus just on the software side
<shahriar86> I want to discuse about the open source as a whole
<Feravolo> Which means that the quality of the product is not influenced by business politics or making some deadline or the need to make money
<shahriar86> like open standard, etc
<Feravolo> It doesn't ,matter what you call it open source or free software, which ever works better for you
<shahriar86> humm no no you dont get it
<Feravolo> Here in the US the word open is used by American Express and IBM as trademarks which also makes it confusing in the business world
<shahriar86> I am not just focusing on "SOFTWARE"
<shahriar86> the philosophy as a whole
<shahriar86> like open standerd in production
<Feravolo> oh, i though you didn't like the philosophy ?
<shahriar86> no no why would not I like the philosophy?
<Feravolo> i know I have no use for it , i am just a programmer
<shahriar86> any way you call it its the same
<Feravolo> yes
<shahriar86> any way I think I myself is quite confused now :P
<Feravolo> That isn't always a bad thing, when trying to understand something :-)
<shahriar86> the problem is I quite understand what it is, but its hard to explain to other
<Feravolo> got to go, good luck
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-08-16
<acrousey> Is there a place to get materials for flyers and CD's and the like in order to get Ubuntu out to the public?
<acrousey> like maybe stuff I can print out and leave around campus maybe?
<shahriar86> acrousey: for markteting?
<shahriar86> marketing?
<shahriar86> cd dvd cover and flyers?
<acrousey> yeah
<shahriar86> can you hold a bit?
<Flannel> acrousey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<shahriar86> did you try ubuntu marketing team wiki?
<shahriar86> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials
<shahriar86> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Resources
<Flannel> has a lot of stuff.  We're working on a site to collect all this soon
<shahriar86> check Flannel's link too
<Flannel> Please post anything you create :)
<acrousey> are there any materials out for 8.10
<shahriar86> not yet available sorry acrousey.
<shahriar86> not I official one
<acrousey> oh
<acrousey> no promos yet then?
<shahriar86> there have been talking but I am not sure.
<shahriar86> Flannel: any idea?
<Flannel> acrousey: You should probably ask in #ubuntu-artwork, they'll know more about the state of intrepid stuff
<acrousey> alright
<acrousey> how much freedom do i have in making my own "marketing" things (flyers and the like)?
<Flannel> acrousey: yes.
<shahriar86> you can do anything
<shahriar86> except terms should be same
<acrousey> could i make my own T-shirt?
<shahriar86> ( I mean the sharing, copying, contributing etc,)
<shahriar86> yes acrousey
<acrousey> and be a walking billboard?
<shahriar86> yes
<shahriar86> if you design anything dont forget to share it with us on the marketing wiki
<acrousey> ok, that was one of the things i didn't know i would be able to do. Selling the T-shirt however at a higher price than the shirt cost would violate the terms of usage though, right?
<acrousey> ok
<acrousey> i'll try to share it
<acrousey> thanks!
<shahriar86> not really acrousey
<shahriar86> if its for your funding of open source projec
<shahriar86> *project
<shahriar86> like funding loco team
<acrousey> i'm not part of a loco team (i'm from the rural part of the midwest in the USA)
<shahriar86> you can sell t-shirt and materials for the purpose of survival and growth (not profit)
<shahriar86> even then you can sell if your true intention is to spread the news
<acrousey> sweet, that's pretty cool
<shahriar86> but you really cant charge extream high price, for business gain
<acrousey> that's what i was thinking
<acrousey> ok, that's pretty awesome
<Flannel> acrousey: You really ought to get in tch with your LoCo for material stuffs like that.  Since buying in bulk is generally a lot easier
<shahriar86> cannonical or any other organization, team does not restrict any fair use
<Flannel> And I'm sure they'd appreciate it too.
<acrousey> i think the only LoCo for my area services several states
<Flannel> Where are you?
<shahriar86> acrousey:  then I think there are few sponsors who distributes in USA
<acrousey> Iowa
<shahriar86> not sure about there location and market then
<acrousey> yeah
<acrousey> I can print flyers though and leave around CD's, right?
<shahriar86> yes acrousey
<Flannel> acrousey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IowaTeam  #ubuntu-us-ia
<shahriar86> there you go :)
<acrousey> thanks!
<shahriar86> sorry I cant really dig things to help you out acrousey,, my line is giving me trouble, I cant browse any website :(
<shahriar86> hope you found what you were looking for?]
<acrousey> I found what i was looking for
<acrousey> thanks!
<shahriar86> pleasure is ours,
<shahriar86> since you are trying to contribute as much as you can :)
<shahriar86> now on my part
<shahriar86> can anyone tell me what short term objective we are trying to achive?
<shahriar86> like coming months ? (ofcource there is the marketing campaign for intrepid)
<shahriar86> what next? and how we are planning to approach?
<Flannel> shahriar86: A group of us are working on the Spread Ubuntu website (primarily the DIY part of it): a repository for marketing materials and a place for people to find/share/etc them easier
<shahriar86> yes I have heard about it Flannel
<acrousey> Flannel: how far is that project? I was looking around about it this morning
<shahriar86> just looking around if I get any preview of the site
<Flannel> Except for that, I think all the other people lost interest.  They made a big splash with overarching organization changes, and never really followed through.
<shahriar86> well to be honest? there seems lack of goal and guidelines to achieve
<Flannel> Its... sort of happening.  I'm working on the backend for it, and recently got caught up in some LoCo stuff, GBJ and a few presentations, but I should be getting back into it again shortly.
<Flannel> shahriar86: That's true.
<Flannel> Well, except for specific projects
<shahriar86> we know about bug #1 but still, there should be a guideline where we want to be and how we are going there
<Flannel> (and at the moment, I believe only that one project)
<shahriar86> Flannel: could not find any updated news about the projects
<shahriar86> it seems very quite over here
<Flannel> Well, like I said, its just the SU project
<Flannel> and, even with that, I agree with you that its quiet.
<shahriar86> yes, hopefully we all are looking forward it :)
<shahriar86> SU project
<Flannel> That doesn't mean other things can't happen, they just aren't currently.
<shahriar86> well marketing is always about being in the viewpoint right? but ubuntu-marketing team is not even there :(
<shahriar86> humm yes Flannel,
<shahriar86> btw who is heading the team?
<shahriar86> I mean any structure?
<shahriar86> (not that it is a must )
<Flannel> Not really, no.  Go read the last few meeting logs :)
<shahriar86> could not find them :(
<shahriar86> not regular :(
<Flannel> Hmm, alright, I'll find them for you
<shahriar86> ok I know the links,,
<Flannel> I know the last one wasn't even officially posted, as far as I know.
<shahriar86> humm ok
<Flannel> And they have been regular, First Saturday of the month
<shahriar86> I am not a regular (or old in that matter) face in this world
<Flannel> but... I think I was the only one at this months.  Previous two (three?) happened though.
<shahriar86> yes..
<shahriar86> I am learning my way around
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-06-07 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-07-05
<Flannel> I take it back about the last one not being posted, since its right there.
<shahriar86> ok thanks
<shahriar86> will take a while to load then read
 * Flannel notes that he's being a slacker and still hasn't done one of the items he was supposed to.
<Flannel> Maybe I'll knock that out today, heh.
<shahriar86> :) it happens to most of us Flannel
<Flannel> shahriar86: I suggest just reading the raw logs, you'll probably get more out of it
<shahriar86> ok Flannel I will
<shahriar86> btw I am from Ubuntu-Bangladesh Loco team
<shahriar86> an internee you can say :P
<shahriar86> just enrolled
<shahriar86> is looking for ways to make the loco team more active,
<shahriar86> that is why hanging around on marketing team irc to learn something
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-11
<huayra_testing_s> AliTabuger7: are you there?
<AliTabuger7> yup!
<AliTabuger7> I'm here huayra_testing_s
<AliTabuger7> Hi everyone!
<Takyoji> Hello
<AliTabuger7> what's going on in the marketing channel?
<Takyoji> Everyone's just dead/away/inactive. :P
<AliTabuger7> So, things are looking up on the prospect of getting the spreadubuntu.com domain.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-08-12
<Takyoji> Anyone have advice for starting local FOSS advocacy groups?
<Takyoji> Moreso, in the factor of when there's barely many people that know of what FOSS is; and that's the factor that I'm not aware of is how to market such a group to people to make them interest while having them be able to understand at some point. But to be concise with description
<Takyoji> FLOSS, FOSS, OSS, OS
<Takyoji> Too many derivatives
<Takyoji> But anyway
<BHSPitMonkey> stick with defining FOSS
<Takyoji> Like in terms of promoting it in a high school environment; like an intercom advertisement
<Takyoji> which would have to be concise
<Takyoji> But yes, there would be fliers as well, which would describe further
<Takyoji> I should be a bit more precise; like how would I 'sell' the advocacy group to people
<Takyoji> How would I make them interested
<Takyoji> Or also how would I plan it perhaps?
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm not much help, but I would say definitely don't try to do it by yourself
<BHSPitMonkey> try to find like-minded people in the area who will help
<BHSPitMonkey> you might have a nearby LoCo or LUG you didn't even know of
<Takyoji> I've been looking; I haven't found anything that's not a +40 minute drive away)
<Takyoji> There was one (about +20 minute away); but they've all moved away and there's no longer any meetings
<Takyoji> I've been dying for this; but there's always something to be in the way as it seems
<Takyoji> But I'd really like to spread advocacy; considering many people are unaware
<Takyoji> Like for example, the last relative I helped thought it was like a 'hard wired' requirement that you have to use Windows and Internet Explorer
<Takyoji> like there's nothing else
<Takyoji> And it would be better if there was more than just me trying to help spread awareness
<Takyoji> I've done probably...
<Takyoji> I've done about 5-7 Ubuntu installations for people; and I have about 6 other people that are still interested yet.
<Takyoji> Everyone I've installed Ubuntu for, I've installed Ubuntu to be parallel to Windows, so that they can choose. Everyone I've helped has pretty much preferred Ubuntu over Windows so far (and I'm not forcing Ubuntu upon anyone at all)
<Takyoji> It'd be so nice if I could find others interested; I have a few people somewhat interested, but aren't deeply apt of the specifics of Ubuntu to help with fixing anything or general assistance.
<Takyoji> And the other thing is that my state LoCo is completely dead and nobody is really doing much about it; and I'm not sure if I'm in a position to help try getting that active; but I'd like to have something more local that I can help more often; the state LoCo (if at ideal condition) would typically be every now and then.
<Takyoji> I've used Ubuntu as a mainstream operating system for over about a year now; I don't claim to be a full genius or anything; but I'm aware of the general intricacies and have been able to resolve pretty much any problem that comes up for anyone.
<Takyoji> People don't know they have choice, and that's something I'd love to portray to people in the community. Yes, I can help online, but I can only help in certain ways online (due to the obvious locational differences)
<Takyoji> If people I've helped have been using their Ubuntu installation over Windows; there's definitely a pattern there. I'm not implying Ubuntu is better; but people would be interested if only they knew.
<Takyoji> If I were to be very widespread on promoting it in the community, I wouldn't have minions (jokingly implied) to devote time and help people with any problems or curiosities they have.
<Takyoji> unless if I had a group of potential advocates that I would try to show them these wonderful forms of technology; in hope to help spread on the advocacy
<Takyoji> I'm quite a persistent person; I don't really give up much at all.
<Takyoji> I think I'm starting to sweat like Steve Ballmer now. xP
<BHSPitMonkey> woah, you've typed a bit
<Takyoji> We need life in this channel, discussion, activity! There's more efficient advertising material that could be produced if people came forth asking for critique or other things of their work.
<Takyoji> Yes, I enjoy making a wall of text, and putting you through the torture of trying to read through it all. :P
<BHSPitMonkey> see a doctor if you're sweating like ballmer
<Takyoji> Don't worry, I was probably born with elbow pits. :P
<Takyoji> I'd love to see more activity out of this channel though
<Takyoji> It seems like a majority of the people have interest in other channels, and their IRC client just autojoins.
<Takyoji> and they never really check this channel much anymore
<Takyoji> I think I need "Powered by Ubuntu" stickers at some point; and a mini kit to remove the "Designed for Windows *" stickers. :P
<maco> Takyoji: to remove the Windows stickers, just use your fingernails :P
<maco> Takyoji: and zareason.com sells metal powered by ubuntu stickers at cost
<maco> Takyoji: i buy sticker paper at staples and print the ubuntu casebadge page of the free software stickerbook on it.  laminate using clear packing tape, then cut out
<maco> Takyoji: get the people you know who've switched to help you.  find out what THEY like more about ubuntu and use that as selling points
<maco> and it doesnt take >1 person to leaflet
<AliTabuger7> system76 gives them out for free
<maco> and the plastic layer peels off. theyre lower quality than the ones i make from sticker paper
<Takyoji> Ahh. Otherwise I'm aware of sources for the stickers; just haven't requested them at all.
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-08-17
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue206
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-08-18
<Watson516> Hello folks
<Watson516> so, how about that marketing eh?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-08-15
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-08-13
<smartboyhw> Hi!
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-08-15
<rstreeter> I was wondering why the login feature is not working?
#ubuntu-marketing 2020-08-10
<fyf> hi
<fyf> im not sure if marketing chooses strategy or just tries to fix bug #1 the best it can with what bdfl and devs decide, but y is ubuntu using increasing amounts of closed source/restricted packages in 20.10, and wouldnt a libre version (purchaseable on hw) become a simple-stupid way to switch to ubuntu/linux, kind of how apple has few devices that work well
<fyf> freedom/transparency is a major selling point for switching from windows (and not to apple) and yet ubuntu is moving away from those 2 goals. compiling resources are much cheaper/plentiful now vs when ubuntu started, which is why an officially sanctioned libre/free ubuntu (Fubuntu?) might sell?
